# Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9th



## SouthSyde

*Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9th*

With the roaring success at this past g2g at oilman's house, I got a few PMs asking when the next one will be. Well, the next one will be this summer! It will be a 2x IASCA event as well for those wanting to compete for fun or earn points for Finals. There will be nice big trophies for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in each class. Competition fee will be $30. That basically pays for the score cards and nice trophies, judges, etc... not looking to make any money here. 

So what does "Back to the Oldschool" theme means? Well, we are trying to make this competition event back to the Golden Days of car audio competition, where 50-60 cars show up to compete! And also, we are getting Oldschool GREAT judges. The crew from the 2000 IASCA Finals event to be exact. These Judges are Legendary!!! It will actually be a great LEARNING experience!! The list includes:

Dr. Doug Winker
James Feltenberger
...
Dale Fontenot
Nick Wingate
...
...
...

For those that dont know, Dr. Doug Winker and James Feltenberger , they are actually 2 out of the three writers of the original IASCA rulebook... 

So this would be greatt for beginners trying to learn and also old school guys that want a competition with real judges and to see old time friends. Everyone will be in appropriate classes, so no worries about that...

If we get a big enough crowd, maybe Focal can participate and provide some reallly cool stuff to raffle off or give to winners!!! 

For those not familiar with the IASCA format, here is the website:

SQC (Sound Quality Challenge) | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.










*Money Round:*

With the GREAT suggestion by Mic! We will also have a top 10, 25, round dependent on turnout: But Ill just copy and paste:

It will be very dependent on your turn out.

but basically set up a Sound Only-no Class-Open top whatever round. Top 10, top 25, top 50 SQ round.

Olympic Style judging. So 5 judges, A simple AVERAGE of all the scores will be used.


You can make the entry fee or Buy in whatever you want. $25, $50, $100...
Smaller entry Fee I would pay out more of the collection back to the winners.
Larger entry fee, You could split to help cover the cost of the additional judging duties.

To speed things up. You could limit judges to 1 or 2 tracks Only per vehicle.

If you want to go full on, you make up a judging disc for every judge to use in ever car.

You can use the IASCA score sheet or make your own. I'll send you the one I made for End of Summer Showdown Top 20 SQ round we did last year if You want it.
But its based off an Iasca sheet.

With such a great judging staff, Its would be a shame to not have them give feedback to everyone. 


Sooooooooooo...

When is it?

*June 8th 2013*

Where is it going to be???

*Mobile Toys Inc.
909 Univiersity dr. E #B
College Station, Tx 77840*


Like usual, food and drinks will be provided by our local Nutz crew. The menu has not been made yet. But its definately not going to be any gumbo, lol maybe something grilled... That is still up in the air! But we never disappoint... 

I for one, is VERY excited about this one, and hope to see everyone there! See some old new friends that I just made, and hoping to make some new ones! 

Any questions feel free to ask!!

So WHOSE IN?

1. Chad


----------



## oilman

Thanks Chris! And Chad!
2. Oilman


----------



## SoundJunkie

So WHOSE IN?

1. Chad (SouthSyde)
2. Ricky (Oilman)
3. Erik (SoundJunkie)


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

O yea, forgot to say:

Thanks Chris Pate for hosting the event this time!


----------



## narvarr

1. Chad (SouthSyde)
2. Ricky (Oilman)
3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
4. Narvarr

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strakele

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I'll most likely be down for this one!

1. Chad (SouthSyde)
2. Ricky (Oilman)
3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
4. Narvarr
5. Grayson


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

that sounds awesome> I wish I could attend. thats a bit too far at that time of year for me tho

thats an amazing judging staff. If you want true, honest feedback on how your car sounds--you cannot ask for a better judging staff.

Doug Winker has a Phd in Acoustics. He is just a ridiculously smart guy, he's also a very big guy...so small cars beware

James Feltenberger is/was a concert musician. I forget what instrument, but he's performed with some large orchestras if I remember right.

Chris and Melissa Owens are 2 of the most unbiased judges you can ask for as well and SUPER nice people. 

Dale Fontenot is one of the 1st people to really ever do an Upfront sub. He had a Ford Tbird, with a Focal 10 or 12 in the dash. Numerous IASCA Expert World champion back in the day when we had at least a half dozen or more Expert competitors and enough to fill 2 classes of Experts.

I would be happy to have one set of those judges, let alone all of them at a show.

you should consider doing an Olympic style top SQ round. like a $25 Buy in or more, and cash pay out to the winner. that way all the judges can go through all the cars and provide feedback.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I'll go down as a maybe for now.


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I'm in. Will there be sound only judging? I will try to beautify my install by then. 

1. Chad (SouthSyde)
2. Ricky (Oilman)
3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
4. Narvarr
5. Grayson
6. Danny (dmazyn)


----------



## SoundJunkie

dmazyn said:


> I'm in. Will there be sound only judging? I will try to beautify my install by then.
> 
> 1. Chad (SouthSyde)
> 2. Ricky (Oilman)
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
> 4. Narvarr
> 5. Grayson
> 6. Danny (dmazyn)


The premise is sound only, however for those with more elaborately installed systems there will be separate install judging available.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



Mic10is said:


> that sounds awesome> I wish I could attend. thats a bit too far at that time of year for me tho
> 
> thats an amazing judging staff. If you want true, honest feedback on how your car sounds--you cannot ask for a better judging staff.
> 
> Doug Winker has a Phd in Acoustics. He is just a ridiculously smart guy, he's also a very big guy...so small cars beware
> 
> James Feltenberger is/was a concert musician. I forget what instrument, but he's performed with some large orchestras if I remember right.
> 
> Chris and Melissa Owens are 2 of the most unbiased judges you can ask for as well and SUPER nice people.
> 
> Dale Fontenot is one of the 1st people to really ever do an Upfront sub. He had a Ford Tbird, with a Focal 10 or 12 in the dash. Numerous IASCA Expert World champion back in the day when we had at least a half dozen or more Expert competitors and enough to fill 2 classes of Experts.
> 
> I would be happy to have one set of those judges, let alone all of them at a show.
> 
> you should consider doing an Olympic style top SQ round. like a $25 Buy in or more, and cash pay out to the winner. that way all the judges can go through all the cars and provide feedback.


I knew you would appreciate the staff!! 

I think my staging will be at Doug's chest! LOL

Too bad you cant make it tho Mic.. Be awesome to have ya! 

Explain the $25 buy in thing more Mic... Sounds like a great Idear!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



dmazyn said:


> I'm in. Will there be sound only judging? I will try to beautify my install by then.
> 
> 1. Chad (SouthSyde)
> 2. Ricky (Oilman)
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
> 4. Narvarr
> 5. Grayson
> 6. Danny (dmazyn)


Danny, According to Chris, I think it iss sound only comps, and if all the big boys from Arkansas and other states come, then we will look for a Install Judge as well.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> I knew you would appreciate the staff!!
> 
> I think my staging will be at Doug's chest! LOL
> 
> Too bad you cant make it tho Mic.. Be awesome to have ya!
> 
> Explain the $25 buy in thing more Mic... Sounds like a great Idear!


It will be very dependent on your turn out.

but basically set up a Sound Only-no Class-Open top whatever round. Top 10, top 25, top 50 SQ round.

Olympic Style judging. So 5 judges, top and bottom get thrown out and other 3 get averaged or simply average them all.


You can make the entry fee or Buy in whatever you want. $25, $50, $100...
Smaller entry Fee I would pay out more of the collection back to the winners.
Larger entry fee, You could split to help cover the cost of the additional judging duties.

To speed things up. You could limit judges to 1 or 2 tracks Only per vehicle.

If you want to go full on, you make up a judging disc for every judge to use in ever car.

You can use the IASCA score sheet or make your own. I'll send you the one I made for End of Summer Showdown Top 20 SQ round we did last year if You want it.
But its based off an Iasca sheet.

With such a great judging staff, Its would be a shame to not have them give feedback to everyone.

IASCA is single judge only per class. So Doug would Judge Pro. James would judge Pro Am, Chris Rookie, etc....

PM if you have any more question, I'll be glad to help anyway I can to get this going for you


----------



## el_bob-o

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde)
2. Ricky (Oilman)
3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
4. Narvarr
5. Grayson
6. Danny (dmazyn)
7. Bobby (el_bob-o)

I would like to attend, although it may be only in a spectators capacity.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



el_bob-o said:


> 1. Chad (SouthSyde)
> 2. Ricky (Oilman)
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie)
> 4. Narvarr
> 5. Grayson
> 6. Danny (dmazyn)
> 7. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 
> I would like to attend, although it may be only in a spectators capacity.


Did you make it to the g2g that just passed?


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr ?
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe


I recommend that in order to get a better count of cars that intent on competing we put Compete or Observe next to our names. We can line out which classes closer to to event. I have edited the list and put question marks beside those names that I was unsure of the status.


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



Mic10is said:


> It will be very dependent on your turn out.
> 
> but basically set up a Sound Only-no Class-Open top whatever round. Top 10, top 25, top 50 SQ round.
> 
> Olympic Style judging. So 5 judges, top and bottom get thrown out and other 3 get averaged or simply average them all.
> 
> 
> You can make the entry fee or Buy in whatever you want. $25, $50, $100...
> Smaller entry Fee I would pay out more of the collection back to the winners.
> Larger entry fee, You could split to help cover the cost of the additional judging duties.
> 
> To speed things up. You could limit judges to 1 or 2 tracks Only per vehicle.
> 
> If you want to go full on, you make up a judging disc for every judge to use in ever car.
> 
> You can use the IASCA score sheet or make your own. I'll send you the one I made for End of Summer Showdown Top 20 SQ round we did last year if You want it.
> But its based off an Iasca sheet.
> 
> With such a great judging staff, Its would be a shame to not have them give feedback to everyone.
> 
> IASCA is single judge only per class. So Doug would Judge Pro. James would judge Pro Am, Chris Rookie, etc....
> 
> PM if you have any more question, I'll be glad to help anyway I can to get this going for you


 
I am really liking this idea!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I like that idea.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr ?
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation 

I am hoping to have something put together to get some feedback by this time. So far, I haven't even started my installation . This will be the deadline I need to get to work (well that and cashing in my tax refund).


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

College Station is about a 6-hour drive from OKC. My system just might be complete by then. I'll definitely consider it for the "just for fun" category. Thanks for the invite, SouthSyde.


----------



## el_bob-o

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> Did you make it to the g2g that just passed?


I was there but I showed up pretty late. I was in a black GMC truck but since it was so late Oilman is the only one who got a chance to see it.


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I am in!!!! definately!!! just have to finish the install... got some more done today... Hopefully sound before the weekend..


----------



## SoundJunkie

matdotcom2000 said:


> I am in!!!! definately!!! just have to finish the install... got some more done today... Hopefully sound before the weekend..


Copy...paste and add your name to the list bro. Gonna be a good one!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe


Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson Compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe

I am pretty sure Grayson will want to compete..


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



el_bob-o said:


> I was there but I showed up pretty late. I was in a black GMC truck but since it was so late Oilman is the only one who got a chance to see it.


 I am very sorry.. You missed out all the fun, but this time it is a tad closer for you, so maybe you can come early!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



trevordj said:


> 1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
> 2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
> 4. Narvarr ?
> 5. Grayson ?
> 6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
> 7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
> 8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
> 
> I am hoping to have something put together to get some feedback by this time. So far, I haven't even started my installation . This will be the deadline I need to get to work (well that and cashing in my tax refund).


Havent started? I couldve sworn I followed your build long a coiuple years back and it was damn nice!!!


----------



## el_bob-o

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> I am very sorry.. You missed out all the fun, but this time it is a tad closer for you, so maybe you can come early!


I grossly underestimated Houston traffic, I still had a good time though.


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Thanks for the PM Chad! This sounds like fun! I was looking over the thread from last weekend's meet, & that was a very impressive turnout. I'll check my work schedule around then & also talk to some of the Okies to see if anyone's interested in a road trip.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



fish said:


> Thanks for the PM Chad! This sounds like fun! I was looking over the thread from last weekend's meet, & that was a very impressive turnout. I'll check my work schedule around then & also talk to some of the Okies to see if anyone's interested in a road trip.


Miss yall Okies!!! hehe

You going to plano April 27th? Ill be up there!


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



fish said:


> Thanks for the PM Chad! This sounds like fun! I was looking over the thread from last weekend's meet, & that was a very impressive turnout. I'll check my work schedule around then & also talk to some of the Okies to see if anyone's interested in a road trip.


SQ convoy?


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> Havent started? I couldve sworn I followed your build long a coiuple years back and it was damn nice!!!


Ya, I sold that car (Volvo C30) and am about to start working on my new grocery getter (2013 Honda Accord). I hope my next build is even better and this will give me a deadline to work toward.


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I'll toss my name in the hat. It's only 2x my daily drive to work 

I like the "Sound Only" aspect of this - as my installs are meat and potatoes (but very stout meat and potatoes!) compared to all of the curvy glossy fiberglass and plexiglass I see everywhere these days!


1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr ?
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete


----------



## stokxn

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Of course I wouldn't miss this one.
can't slow my roll now 
Sound Only sounds like my kinda thing. hope to be processed correctly by then.
1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr ?
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete 
10. Doug S. ?


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I be there ............not sure if competing or support , but God permit's I be there.


----------



## khaoticle

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr ?
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



trevordj said:


> Ya, I sold that car (Volvo C30) and am about to start working on my new grocery getter (2013 Honda Accord). I hope my next build is even better and this will give me a deadline to work toward.


Ahhhh gotcha!! I remembered you had mad skillz. Im hoping you finish by June.


----------



## MoparMike

Thanks for the PM Chad. I'm going to try and make it out. 

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr ?
5. Grayson ?
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?


----------



## narvarr

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?



Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete


----------



## narvarr

SQ Audi said:


> 1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
> 2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
> 4. Narvarr Compete
> 5. Grayson compete
> 6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
> 7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
> 8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
> 9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
> 10. Doug S. ?
> 11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe
> 12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
> 14. Joe W. Compete


Hope you can make it this time Joe. How's the leg?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lostthumb

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Observe
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Would love to be there, but that's a drive from North Carolina, especially with a car that has no sound in it.

Wonderful group of judges you have lined up.


----------



## Only the best

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I will attend and participate in the full tilt!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



narvarr said:


> Hope you can make it this time Joe. How's the leg?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Had an MRI today on it. Ortho thinks it might be a torn meniscus, but we will know more tomorrow.

--Joe


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I'll be there. Might not compete unless I can actually find someone that sells Black Hole produts and wants to make some money. That and I need to make a few other changes and get a real tune on it. 

Either way, I'll be there.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete


----------



## lostthumb

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



quality_sound said:


> I'll be there. Might not compete unless I can actually find someone that sells Black Hole produts and wants to make some money. That and I need to make a few other changes and get a real tune on it.
> 
> Either way, I'll be there.


Check out Zalytron and SpeakerCity. I believe the sell Black hole products.


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> I'll be there. Might not compete unless I can actually find someone that sells Black Hole produts and wants to make some money. That and I need to make a few other changes and get a real tune on it.
> 
> Either way, I'll be there.


What do you need? Any Focal/Mosconi...read ORCA dealer should be able to order whatever you need. I have a half a case of Stuff in my attic. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



lostthumb said:


> Check out Zalytron and SpeakerCity. I believe the sell Black hole products.


I'll check them out. 



SoundJunkie said:


> What do you need? Any Focal/Mosconi...read ORCA dealer should be able to order whatever you need. I have a half a case of Stuff in my attic.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Stuff and Tile. And not a ton either. It's a 4-door Golf so it doesn't have huge doors and the enclosure is .7-ish cf so I don't need a ton of Stuff either. I PMd cobb2819 and he gave me a price when I had my Tundra. I got back with him because I'm ready to buy now and he "forwarded my info to a local rep"...


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> I'll check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Stuff and Tile. And not a ton either. It's a 4-door Golf so it doesn't have huge doors and the enclosure is .7-ish cf so I don't need a ton of Stuff either. I PMd cobb2819 and he gave me a price when I had my Tundra. I got back with him because I'm ready to buy now and he "forwarded my info to a local rep"...


I could have brought Stuff to you at the gtg. I can ship it to you though...what % fill do you need for your .7 cuft enclosure? PM me. I may be able to get you tiles also.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I have 16 peices of tile left over, also have a few sheets of 5 and some Stuff.


----------



## quality_sound

I have some 5. How much do you want for the Tile and Stuff?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



basher8621 said:


> I have 16 peices of tile left over, also have a few sheets of 5 and some Stuff.


Team Mosconi eh Steve? Well you are at the right shop, all the support you need! hehe


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



highly said:


> 1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
> 2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
> 4. Narvarr Compete
> 5. Grayson compete
> 6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
> 7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
> 8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
> 9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
> 10. Doug S. ?
> 11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
> 12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
> 14. Joe W. Compete
> 15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
> 16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
> 17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
> 18. Todd (Highly) compete


epper:

Welcome aboard Todd!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> Team Mosconi eh Steve? Well you are at the right shop, all the support you need! hehe


Yes sir. I should have music playing by next week. Then just need to finish a few trunk panels. Nick called me and yelled at me telling me to be at this show.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



basher8621 said:


> Yes sir. I should have music playing by next week. Then just need to finish a few trunk panels. Nick called me and yelled at me telling me to be at this show.


\

Nick will do that to you. But he is a good guy and will really take care of you.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

LOL. He didn't really yell. He is a great guy though.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



quality_sound said:


> I have some 5. How much do you want for the Tile and Stuff?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## quality_sound

Sent you one back Steve. You too Erik. Thanks guys, you rock.


----------



## quality_sound

Chad - you haven't added me to the Los yet. WTF, mate?? lol


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



quality_sound said:


> Chad - you haven't added me to the Los yet. WTF, mate?? lol


You suppose to add yourself! hehe Thats what everyone been doing... Butttt, exception for you...

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23, Brenda McMullen compete


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Got time to do some listening last night. Have some things I need to fix for sure. Not sure I am happy on my tweeter placement.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

You can add theses people and cars to the list:

Chris Pate: 2000 Honda Civic
2003 Chevy suburban 

Lou Le: 2010 Toyota tundra

Samantha Pate: 2004 Chevy Tahoe

Jim pitcher: Chevy corvette

Nene Sanchez: 2005 toyota Tacoma

Mike Johnson: 2005 GMC Yukon 

There will be a money round, and there will be elite install judges all details will be finalized soon!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Another non instruction follower LOL But its ok peaches...


1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete

And the list goes on...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



pocket5s said:


> 24. Robert *McIntosh* (pocket5s) compete (tentative)


Love that last name btw...


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Hey Chad, update (SQ Audi) after my name in the list.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> Love that last name btw...


Thanks  

One day ill have a car with McIntosh amps and a HU. Just because 

If everyone shows up it'll be bigger than last years finals. That's impressive.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



pocket5s said:


> Thanks
> 
> One day ill have a car with McIntosh amps and a HU. Just because
> 
> If everyone shows up it'll be bigger than last years finals. That's impressive.


Hoping it will be a really BIG event.. To show that SQ is not dead in the South!


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> Hoping it will be a really BIG event.. To show that SQ is not dead in the South!


I thought the G2G already proved that. Your just trying to show off now!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> With the roaring success at this past g2g at oilman's house, I got a few PMs asking when the next one will be. Well, the next one will be this summer! It will be a 2x IASCA event as well for those wanting to compete for fun or earn points for Finals. There will be nice big trophies for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in each class. Competition fee will be $30. That basically pays for the score cards and nice trophies, judges, etc... not looking to make any money here.
> 
> So what does "Back to the Oldschool" theme means? Well, we are trying to make this competition event back to the Golden Days of car audio competition, where 50-60 cars show up to compete! And also, we are getting Oldschool GREAT judges. The crew from the 2000 IASCA Finals event to be exact. These Judges are Legendary!!! It will actually be a great LEARNING experience!! The list includes:
> 
> Dr. Doug Winker
> James Feltenberger
> ...
> Dale Fontenot
> Nick Wingate
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> For those that dont know, Dr. Doug Winker and James Feltenberger , they are actually 2 out of the three writers of the original IASCA rulebook...
> 
> So this would be greatt for beginners trying to learn and also old school guys that want a competition with real judges and to see old time friends. Everyone will be in appropriate classes, so no worries about that...
> 
> If we get a big enough crowd, maybe Focal can participate and provide some reallly cool stuff to raffle off or give to winners!!!
> 
> For those not familiar with the IASCA format, here is the website:
> 
> SQC (Sound Quality Challenge) | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Money Round:*
> 
> With the GREAT suggestion by Mic! We will also have a top 10, 25, round dependent on turnout: But Ill just copy and paste:
> 
> It will be very dependent on your turn out.
> 
> but basically set up a Sound Only-no Class-Open top whatever round. Top 10, top 25, top 50 SQ round.
> 
> Olympic Style judging. So 5 judges, A simple AVERAGE of all the scores will be used.
> 
> 
> You can make the entry fee or Buy in whatever you want. $25, $50, $100...
> Smaller entry Fee I would pay out more of the collection back to the winners.
> Larger entry fee, You could split to help cover the cost of the additional judging duties.
> 
> To speed things up. You could limit judges to 1 or 2 tracks Only per vehicle.
> 
> If you want to go full on, you make up a judging disc for every judge to use in ever car.
> 
> You can use the IASCA score sheet or make your own. I'll send you the one I made for End of Summer Showdown Top 20 SQ round we did last year if You want it.
> But its based off an Iasca sheet.
> 
> With such a great judging staff, Its would be a shame to not have them give feedback to everyone.
> 
> 
> Sooooooooooo...
> 
> When is it?
> 
> *June 8th 2013*
> 
> Where is it going to be???
> 
> *Mobile Toys Inc.
> 909 Univiersity dr. E #B
> College Station, Tx 77840*
> 
> 
> Like usual, food and drinks will be provided by our local Nutz crew. The menu has not been made yet. But its definately not going to be any gumbo, lol maybe something grilled... That is still up in the air! But we never disappoint...
> 
> I for one, is VERY excited about this one, and hope to see everyone there! See some old new friends that I just made, and hoping to make some new ones!
> 
> Any questions feel free to ask!!
> 
> So WHOSE IN?
> 
> 1. Chad


Hi Chad and Chris I be There in the Big Show with my friend and Teammate Jesus Ramirez and I compete in the IASCA and The Money Round SQ

Greetings from Monterrey Nuevo Leon MEXICO your good friend PUMA
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

DLS - USACI 2011 World finals 2011


----------



## The Performer

Ill be there. As it is where I work. Haha

Ill try to get the Miss's scion tc with the arc blacks to come by the shop for the day as well. She will surely like to show off her pink light up kick panels.


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I confirmed my attendance as 'staff' for the show with nick and pate. See you guys there.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



The Performer said:


> Ill be there. As it is where I work. Haha
> 
> Ill try to get the Miss's scion tc with the arc blacks to come by the shop for the day as well. She will surely like to show off her pink light up kick panels.


Wattup Chris!


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

I'm so in for this, hope I can get built in time!!! Time to light some fire!!



1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete 
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete


----------



## rynfarrell

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

Count me in. I wouldn't mind competing but I think I might be out of my league


----------



## SoundJunkie

rynfarrell said:


> Count me in. I wouldn't mind competing but I think I might be out of my league


Copy and paste the list and add your name to it. There will be 7 different classes, something for everyone

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rynfarrell

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete 
5. Grayson compete 
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ? 
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) 
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete 
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete 
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
35. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete

Sorry need more coffee =)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



rynfarrell said:


> Count me in. I wouldn't mind competing but I think I might be out of my league


Never out of anyone's league, you will see what a good time you will have, and I assure you it will be a GREAT learning experience most importantly...


----------



## rynfarrell

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



SouthSyde said:


> Never out of anyone's league, you will see what a good time you will have, and I assure you it will be a GREAT learning experience most importantly...


I am looking forward to it. 

It will be nice to have other systems to reference mine to.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*



rynfarrell said:


> I am looking forward to it.
> 
> It will be nice to have other systems to reference mine to.


There will be some BIG names there... Some of the best...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas DIYMA Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June*




1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ?
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
35. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
36. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete


----------



## ErinH

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

alright, I'm going to try to make this. I'm about 11 hours from College Station and gas/hotel/food isn't going to be cheap (on top of a WDW trip I've just booked in May) so I seriously, _seriously_ doubt I'll be able to make it happen financially and time-wise. BUT I'm going to give it an honest effort. I've put down for taking off the Friday and Monday at work that weekend in case I somehow think I can pull it off. If I make it, I'll compete as well. 

Here's hoping...

- Erin


----------



## jowens500

I should be able to make this. Hopefully I'll have my Civic done. If not I will bring the Accord.


----------



## SoundJunkie

^^^^Please copy and paste list guys...add your names...yadda yadda

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ?
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
35. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
36. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete 
37. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
38. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete


Gonna be a nice sized caravan from our neighbors from the north!


----------



## jowens500

If I get the Civic finished and I can sucker my wife into driving the Accord, I'll have both cars there.


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm in this time. Missed out like 2 meets already.

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ?
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
35. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
36. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete
37. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
38. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete
39. Khanh ( khanhfat) compete


----------



## Bnixon

I'm in.

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ?
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
35. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
36. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete
37. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
38. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete
39. Khanh ( khanhfat) compete
40. Brandon (bnixon) observe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

With the large amount of competitors that we are getting, it seems it would be more appropriate to have the money round on *June 9th*.

That way each competitor would have the appropriate amount of seat time from each judge. 

It will probably began very early so it could end early around 2-3 so the out of towners can be on their way home without it being TOO late.

It is encouraged that you compete in the IASCA show before you could enter the money round. ALso, the top two winners in each class should DEFINATELY enter the money round. 

We are still trying to figure out the finances so somehow everyone gets something.

Again, noone is making any money here, its all so everyone can have a great learning experience and have a GREAT time!


----------



## The Performer

Where can one read all the qualifications and stuff like that? I could ask chris tomorrow but curious for the moment. Are there classes for different cars?


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

^^^are you a Chris too? Maybe from the 12vinsider??


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> Where can one read all the qualifications and stuff like that? I could ask chris tomorrow but curious for the moment. Are there classes for different cars?


Check the link on the first page Chris... Also, Im sure Chris knows, ask him tomorrow lol

Rookie, Amateur, Pro-am, Pro, Ultimate, and Expert I believe



speakerpimp said:


> ^^^are you a Chris too? Maybe from the 12vinsider??


This Chris works with Chris Pate at mobile toys Pimpin.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Yeah, that's the guy. I've been following his skills since he was fresh off the Best Buy boat into Pate's shop couple years ago, posting his nice pillar work...


----------



## Studio Civic

speakerpimp said:


> Yeah, that's the guy. I've been following his skills since he was fresh off the Best Buy boat into Pate's shop couple years ago, posting his nice pillar work...


Lol.... Funny As hell.... My boy has been working for me for a hot minute....lol and he hasn't ask me anything about the rules.....that's why we call him McFly!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Well, I am pulling out of the show. My wife lost her job and we are down to one income. So no extracurricular stuff for me. I will miss this show and most likely the season. It is going to be tough to remain afloat when there are so many holes (= bills) in the boat.


----------



## santiagodraco

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
8. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
9. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
10. Doug S. ?
11. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
12. Mike (MoparMike) ?
13. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
14. Joe W. (SQ Audi) Compete
15. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
16. Craig LeMay (Born2Rock) compete
17. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
18. Todd (Highly) compete
19. Steve (basher8621) compete
20. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
21. Only the Best compete
22. Paul (quality_sound) ?
23. Brenda McMullen compete
24. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative)
25. Chris Pate (Studio Civic) compete
26. Adam Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
27. Lou Le (Team Mobile Toys) compete
28. Samantha Pate (Team Mobile Toys) compete
29. Jim Pitcher (Team Mobile Toys) compete
30. Nene Sanchez (Team Mobile Toys) compete
31. Mike Johnson (Team Mobile Toys) compete
32. Juan Maldonado (Team DLS Mexico) compete
33. jesus ramirez (Team DLS Mexico) compete
34. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
35. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
36. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete
37. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
38. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete
39. Khanh ( khanhfat) compete
40. Brandon (bnixon) observe
41. Keith (santiagodraco) compete


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Maybe it's time for a little cleanup? Adding a field for Class as this may help Chad and The Judges determine the best way to manage judging...


Code:


Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde)        	Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman)          	Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie)      	Compete
4. Narvarr                 	Compete
5. Grayson                 	compete
6. Danny (dmazyn)          	Compete
7. Trevor (trevordj)       	Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...)  	Compete
9. Tom (khaoticle)         	Compete
10. Matt (matdotcom2000)   	compete (will have sound this time)
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) 	compete
12. Hugo (onebadmonte)     	compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly)          	compete (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621)     	compete
15. Only the Best          	compete
16. Brenda McMullen        	compete
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) 	compete (tentative) (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 		 	compete
19. Adam Pate 			compete
20. Lou Le 		 	compete
21. Samantha Pate 		compete
22. Jim Pitcher 		compete
23. Nene Sanchez 		compete
24. Mike Johnson 		compete
25. Juan Maldonado 		compete
26. jesus ramirez 		compete
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 	compete
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 	compete
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) 		Doubtful compete
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 	compete
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) 		compete
33. Keith (santiagodraco) 	compete
34. 
35. 
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
2. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Doug S. ?
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Paul (quality_sound) ?
7. Brandon (bnixon) observe


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Good Call!

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete (PRO)
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
9. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time)
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) compete
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) compete (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) compete
15. Only the Best compete
16. Brenda McMullen compete
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative) (Pro)
18. Chris Pate compete
19. Adam Pate compete
20. Lou Le compete
21. Samantha Pate compete
22. Jim Pitcher compete
23. Nene Sanchez compete
24. Mike Johnson compete
25. Juan Maldonado compete
26. jesus ramirez compete
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) compete
33. Keith (santiagodraco) compete
34. 
35. 
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
2. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Doug S. ?
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Paul (quality_sound) ?
7. Brandon (bnixon) observe


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) -
2. Ricky (Oilman) -
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr 
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) 
7. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) 
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time)
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) 
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) 
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen 
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) 
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) 
33. Keith (santiagodraco) 
34. 
35. 
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Doug S. ?
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Paul (quality_sound) ?
7. Brandon (bnixon)


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Mike Dailey has been confirmed as an install judge
John Sketoe has also been confirmed as an install or Sound judge. 

This show is going to be awesome..... Probably the best show in recent memory.....


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Screw it, put me down as competing in whatever novice, sound-only class there is. It's never going to get better without getting more input.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

There ya go Paul. Man up and get in the lanes.


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

We will open pre-registration later this week..... We want to prove to all those other orgs and industry people out there that SQ is alive and well! We just are not willing to settle for the status qou anymore!


----------



## quality_sound

basher8621 said:


> There ya go Paul. Man up and get in the lanes.


 I'm great at hearing issues. I SUUUUUUCK at figuring out what freqs need to be cut/boosted to fix it. Have some people listen to it that can give me some good input is totally worth it.


----------



## quality_sound

Studio Civic said:


> We will open pre-registration later this week..... We want to prove to all those other orgs and industry people out there that SQ is alive and well! We just are not willing to settle for the status qou anymore!


Exactly!

Speaking of SQ, I need to talk to you about a possible front stage change.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> We will open pre-registration later this week..... We want to prove to all those other orgs and industry people out there that SQ is alive and well! We just are not willing to settle for the status qou anymore!


Hell yeah, stick it to 'em.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete (Pro or ProAM
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete Amateur/install?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete (PRO)
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete
7. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
9. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) Rookie
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) compete
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) compete (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) compete
15. Only the Best compete
16. Brenda McMullen compete
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative) (Pro)
18. Chris Pate compete
19. Adam Pate compete
20. Lou Le compete
21. Samantha Pate compete
22. Jim Pitcher compete
23. Nene Sanchez compete
24. Mike Johnson compete
25. Juan Maldonado compete
26. jesus ramirez compete
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete Rookie
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) compete
33. Keith (santiagodraco) compete
34. Paul (quality_sound) compete
35. Doug S. (stokx) compete
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
2. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4.
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. 
7. Brandon (bnixon) observe


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Screw it, put me down as competing in whatever novice, sound-only class there is. It's never going to get better without getting more input.


Not gonna get a better panel of judging to help ya man! 



Studio Civic said:


> We will open pre-registration later this week..... We want to prove to all those other orgs and industry people out there that SQ is alive and well! We just are not willing to settle for the status qou anymore!


It is!! Just need GREAT shows with REAL judges like this one and people will show!


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) Compete (Pro or ProAM
2. Ricky (Oilman) Compete Amateur/install?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) Compete (PRO)
4. Narvarr Compete
5. Grayson compete
6. Danny (dmazyn) Compete (Rookie)
7. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) Compete
9. Tom (khaoticle) Compete
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) compete (will have sound this time) Rookie
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) compete
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) compete/piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) compete (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) compete
15. Only the Best compete
16. Brenda McMullen compete
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) compete (tentative) (Pro)
18. Chris Pate compete
19. Adam Pate compete
20. Lou Le compete
21. Samantha Pate compete
22. Jim Pitcher compete
23. Nene Sanchez compete
24. Mike Johnson compete
25. Juan Maldonado compete
26. jesus ramirez compete
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) compete
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) compete
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) Compete Rookie
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful compete
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) compete
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) compete
33. Keith (santiagodraco) compete
34. Paul (quality_sound) compete
35. Doug S. (stokx) compete
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o) Observe
2. Tam (Lostthumb) Observe for now.
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4.
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. 
7. Brandon (bnixon) observe


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

would it be too much to remove the words "compete" and "observe" since they are in two lists now? It makes it hard to read honestly. I did that about 10 posts up but they magically came back


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pocket5s said:


> would it be too much to remove the words "compete" and "observe" since they are in two lists now? It makes it hard to read honestly. I did that about 10 posts up but they magically came back


LOL

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Amateur/install?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr 
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Rookie
7. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - 
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - rookie
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) 
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) 
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen 
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) 
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - rookie
33. Keith (santiagodraco) 
34. Paul (Quality_sound)
35. Doug S. (stokx)
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. 
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. 
7. Brandon (bnixon)


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Amateur/install?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr 
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Rookie
7. Trevor (trevordj) Competitive Observation
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - 
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - rookie
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) 
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen 
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) 
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - rookie
33. Keith (santiagodraco) 
34. Paul (Quality_sound)
35. Doug S. (stokx)
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. 
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. 
7. Brandon (bnixon)


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I have never competed before and, since this will give me a good target to shoot for, does anyone have a link to the IASCA 2013 rules? The best I could find was a link posted from here back in 2010 (here). I couldn't even find a link to the rules from the IASCA website. This sounds like it will be a great learning opportunity. 

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Amateur/install?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr 
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Rookie
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - 
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - rookie
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) 
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen 
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) 
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - rookie
33. Keith (santiagodraco) 
34. Paul (Quality_sound)
35. Doug S. (stokx)
36. 
37. 
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. 
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. 
7. Brandon (bnixon)


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

They are on iasca's Facebook page under "files". The site is new and still being updated. If you can't find them via Facebook pm me, I have a copy.


----------



## NA$TY-TA

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Damn I would Love to go, but this is right in the middle of the Hotrod Power Tour. Ill be on the tour this yr in the Goat so I wont be able to make this one. Maybe the next one.

Kyle


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pocket5s said:


> They are on iasca's Facebook page under "files". The site is new and still being updated. If you can't find them via Facebook pm me, I have a copy.


Thanks a lot, I looked all over their facebook page and still couldn't find it, I'll send you a PM. Thank you.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Compete
1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Rookie
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. 
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. 
5. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. 
7. Brandon (bnixon)


----------



## hesterized

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Steve Hester is in


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



hesterized said:


> Steve Hester is in


Welcome to the Forum...and to the fun! 

-Todd


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



hesterized said:


> Steve Hester is in


Welcome Steve, I just added you already! What class will you be doing?


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

You Texas guys have all the fun.

Chuck


----------



## hesterized

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Welcome Steve, I just added you already! What class will you be doing?


Great question!!


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

You're from Round Rock? Send me some donuts.

Chuck


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I used to live in Round Rock, lovely little town...  I still go back for the Salt Lick's bbq and Round Rock DONUTS!!!


----------



## hesterized

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

The donuts are great, but no worth waiting line for!!


----------



## hesterized

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I have been out of the competition circle for quite awhile.. Time to do some "old school catching up". May need to start by completing a membership form.. Where to the old folks sign up?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



hesterized said:


> I have been out of the competition circle for quite awhile.. Time to do some "old school catching up". May need to start by completing a membership form.. Where to the old folks sign up?


Steve, Welcome back!! lol

As far as registering, its still in the works with Chris. When we find out exactly, I will tell Rick to give you a call! 

Or you can just keep checking on here...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Thanks Robert! 

Here are the available classes in SQC competition along with a general description of classifications. The classes are broken down in more detail in the following pages:
 ROOKIE - 1st year competitor only, minor modifications to vehicle interior allowed, no connection to industry, one (1) seat judging
 AMATEUR - 1st to 4th year competitor, higher level of modifications to vehicle interior allowed, no connection to industry, one (1) seat judging
 PRO/AM - Open to all industry and non-industry related competitors (either working in the industry or sponsored by an industry member) who’s vehicles meet the requirements for the class. Higher level of modifications to vehicle allowed (over Amateur) one (1) seat judging
 PRO - Open to all industry and non-industry related competitors (either working in the industry or sponsored by an industry member) who’s vehicles meet the requirements for the class. Higher level of modifications to vehicle allowed (over Pro/Am) one (1) seat judging
 ULTIMATE - Same as Pro, but two (2) seat judging
 EXPERT SOLO - Open to all competitors, excessive level of modifications allowed to vehicle, one (1) seat judging by two Judges
 EXPERT - Open to all competitors, higher level of modifications to vehicle allowed (over Pro/Am and Pro), two (2) seat judging


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Thanks Robert!
> 
> Here are the available classes in SQC competition along with a general description of classifications. The classes are broken down in more detail in the following pages:
>  ROOKIE - 1st year competitor only, minor modifications to vehicle interior allowed, no connection to industry, one (1) seat judging
>  AMATEUR - 1st to 4th year competitor, higher level of modifications to vehicle interior allowed, no connection to industry, one (1) seat judging
>  PRO/AM - Open to all industry and non-industry related competitors (either working in the industry or sponsored by an industry member) who’s vehicles meet the requirements for the class. Higher level of modifications to vehicle allowed (over Amateur) one (1) seat judging
>  PRO - Open to all industry and non-industry related competitors (either working in the industry or sponsored by an industry member) who’s vehicles meet the requirements for the class. Higher level of modifications to vehicle allowed (over Pro/Am) one (1) seat judging
>  ULTIMATE - Same as Pro, but two (2) seat judging
>  EXPERT SOLO - Open to all competitors, excessive level of modifications allowed to vehicle, one (1) seat judging by two Judges
>  EXPERT - Open to all competitors, higher level of modifications to vehicle allowed (over Pro/Am and Pro), two (2) seat judging


My pleasure 

To clarify, in a nutshell, pro/am retains all factory safety equipment and seat rail mods allowed.

Pro and up, safety equipment can be disabled. Only front seats need to be retained.

Otherwise it is not overly complicated, and no dos and don'ts like meca has.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Here are the rules for ROOKIES:

6.1.3 - Vehicle/System Requirements for Rookie Class
 The system installation must be performed by the competitor. Shop built installations cannot compete in the Rookie Class.
 The vehicle interior must remain a virtually OEM stock “look” and maintain all standard seating positions. Custom made panels, consoles or baffles designed specifically for the purpose of improving the system’s sound quality are not allowed within the boundaries of the vehicle’s interior.
 Any aftermarket head unit and system speakers (if used) must be mounted in the vehicle’s OEM factory locations. Exception: An additional pair of tweeters may be used and mounted in a non OEM location within the vehicle.
 Any other additional aftermarket equipment used in the vehicle’s sound system (such as subwoofers, amplifiers, capacitors, processors, etc.) must be located in the OEM cargo area (or stowage area) or not be visible within the interior compartment of the vehicle.
 All OEM vehicle functions (such as windows, door locks, sunroof, door handles, etc.) must maintain their functionality. Example: windows designed to roll up and down must be able to completely perform that function without interference from any installed aftermarket component.
 Aftermarket items such as cell phone holders, iPod docks and their attachment cables are allowed within the boundaries of the vehicle interior.
 Sound enhancing materials used in the vehicle (such as sound dampening) must not be visible or impede the proper fit of any vehicle panel.
 All OEM vehicle safety and convenience features which include, but are not limited to, spare tires, airbags, emergency brake, seat belts, seat adjusting mechanisms, etc. must be intact, unmodified and fully operational.
 There are no limitations to the type and amount of audio equipment used in Rookie Class, so long as it meets all other Vehicle/System Requirements for the Class



I don't know but, from the g2g it seems EVERYONE has either midrange pillars or kicks, so it seems like there will likely be ZERO rookies! hehe


----------



## quality_sound

Not me! OEM locations. First place by default FTMFW!!!


----------



## stokxn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

i can def attest to that


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Amateur gonna be STACKED! Whoever wins that gonna have hella bragging rights! lol


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Amateur gonna be STACKED! Whoever wins that gonna have hella bragging rights! lol


I think it's there and in Pro...gonna be tough!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Seems, we might be having a couple more SPECIAL guests... Old school legends. Will announce when it is all final!

Here's hoping!


----------



## The Performer

http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/444360/this-is-so-exciting-o.gif

This is so exciting!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> This is so exciting!


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I will likely be there.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ooooo, competition for the "who drove the farthest" award!


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm just going to happen to be in Texas anyways, doesn't count.... unless there's a prize for that?


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

How am I supposed to sleep? I am literally jumping up and down right now!!!


----------



## quality_sound

millerlyte said:


> I'm just going to happen to be in Texas anyways, doesn't count.... unless there's a prize for that?


Hey, driving is driving. lol


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view/444360/this-is-so-exciting-o.gif
> 
> This is so exciting!


Chris you entering your g/f car? Add your name to the list yo!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



millerlyte said:


> I will likely be there.


Welcome to Texas! lol Will you competing or tagging along with Grayson?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Ooooo, competition for the "who drove the farthest" award!


Paul, remember our friends from south of the border... Javier drove 19 hrs last time to the g2g


----------



## tijuana_no

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Here are the rules for ROOKIES:
> 
> 6.1.3 - Vehicle/System Requirements for Rookie Class
>  The system installation must be performed by the competitor. Shop built installations cannot compete in the Rookie Class.
>  The vehicle interior must remain a virtually OEM stock “look” and maintain all standard seating positions. Custom made panels, consoles or baffles designed specifically for the purpose of improving the system’s sound quality are not allowed within the boundaries of the vehicle’s interior.
>  Any aftermarket head unit and system speakers (if used) must be mounted in the vehicle’s OEM factory locations. Exception: An additional pair of tweeters may be used and mounted in a non OEM location within the vehicle.
>  Any other additional aftermarket equipment used in the vehicle’s sound system (such as subwoofers, amplifiers, capacitors, processors, etc.) must be located in the OEM cargo area (or stowage area) or not be visible within the interior compartment of the vehicle.
>  All OEM vehicle functions (such as windows, door locks, sunroof, door handles, etc.) must maintain their functionality. Example: windows designed to roll up and down must be able to completely perform that function without interference from any installed aftermarket component.
>  Aftermarket items such as cell phone holders, iPod docks and their attachment cables are allowed within the boundaries of the vehicle interior.
>  Sound enhancing materials used in the vehicle (such as sound dampening) must not be visible or impede the proper fit of any vehicle panel.
>  All OEM vehicle safety and convenience features which include, but are not limited to, spare tires, airbags, emergency brake, seat belts, seat adjusting mechanisms, etc. must be intact, unmodified and fully operational.
>  There are no limitations to the type and amount of audio equipment used in Rookie Class, so long as it meets all other Vehicle/System Requirements for the Class
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know but, from the g2g it seems EVERYONE has either midrange pillars or kicks, so it seems like there will likely be ZERO rookies! hehe


wait! my Jetta meets all those requirements............


----------



## The Performer

SouthSyde said:


> Chris you entering your g/f car? Add your name to the list yo!


Idk, I think it would be fun for both me and her but not sure how well either of our cars would stand. She has a fairly basic setup with custom panels. I've never done one of these shows.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> Idk, I think it would be fun for both me and her but not sure how well either of our cars would stand. She has a fairly basic setup with custom panels. I've never done one of these shows.


Man, car looks great!! wat you talking about basic? lol

Besides, it would be a great learning experience I think.. More than anything else.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

pulling doors off...


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings!

So let me get this straight......after reading the Rookie class and its requirements, it seems to me that its location of drivers and non alteration to the interior of the vehicle that makes up the requirements.......not equipment........if I am reading this wrong, someone please let me know........someones Tahoe I know of is about to get DBX'd out the ass if this is true!!!


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I guess reading the rookie class my a pillars rule me out unless since they are acting as tweeter (widebanders) I could say the exception lets me slide. 

What do you think?


----------



## SoundJunkie

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings!
> 
> So let me get this straight......after reading the Rookie class and its requirements, it seems to me that its location of drivers and non alteration to the interior of the vehicle that makes up the requirements.......not equipment........if I am reading this wrong, someone please let me know........someones Tahoe I know of is about to get DBX'd out the ass if this is true!!!


You are correct....equipment type is not important, it's all about the location. However please read the part about the competitor not being affiliated with the mobile electronics industry in any way, or receive financial support (sponsorship).

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

dmazyn said:


> I guess reading the rookie class my a pillars rule me out unless since they are acting as tweeter (widebanders) I could say the exception lets me slide.
> 
> What do you think?


Cut their frequency at around 2khz and you slide....lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



speakerpimp said:


> pulling doors off...


You are a beast!!! lol


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



dmazyn said:


> I guess reading the rookie class my a pillars rule me out unless since they are acting as tweeter (widebanders) I could say the exception lets me slide.
> 
> What do you think?


Good point.. Hmmm... I am not sure, maybe gotta ask the judges! hehe


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Welcome to Texas! lol Will you competing or tagging along with Grayson?



I dunno yet. But I'll be there somehow.


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



dmazyn said:


> I guess reading the rookie class my a pillars rule me out unless since they are acting as tweeter (widebanders) I could say the exception lets me slide.
> 
> What do you think?


I'm not a judge, but I would say 'acting' and 'are' are two different things. I 'could' run a sub full range, doesn't make it a tweeter. I would think a judge would look at the intent of the rule and say a widebander doesn't apply.

But, I could be completely wrong


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Good point.. Hmmm... I am not sure, maybe gotta ask the judges! hehe


These are my a-pillars in my suburban. 










This is the only interior mod I have done. My sixes are in the stock door location. Would the a-pillars bump me out of the rookie class? 

I have competed in the past in USACI, does this affect my rookie standing? This is my first year competing in IASCA.


----------



## SoundJunkie

onebadmonte said:


> These are my a-pillars in my suburban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only interior mod I have done. My sixes are in the stock door location. Would the a-pillars bump me out of the rookie class?
> 
> I have competed in the past in USACI, does this affect my rookie standing? This is my first year competing in IASCA.


Those are tweeters.. so I would have to say you are good. Step it up though and at least do Amateur class Hugo

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



onebadmonte said:


> I have competed in the past in USACI, does this affect my rookie standing? This is my first year competing in IASCA.


Nope. You should still be fine to compete Rookie in IASCA.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Nope. You should still be fine to compete Rookie in IASCA.


Being team mosconi does that make you pro-am Steve?


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Well not sure honestly. I competed last year in Amateur when I was with Team Hybrids.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Well not sure honestly. I competed last year in Amateur when I was with Team Hybrids.


Gotcha, I was just curious too! Guess if you didnt get anything for free, you are not obligated to compete in higher classes...


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Good point.. Hmmm... I am not sure, maybe gotta ask the judges! hehe


A widebander is an extended band midrange, not a tweeter. That would be a REALLY tough sell.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Rookie
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Ruperto (tijuana no) Rookie
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millierlyte


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Gotcha, I was just curious too! Guess if you didnt get anything for free, you are not obligated to compete in higher classes...


Yeah, I don't have anything free.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Nope. You should still be fine to compete Rookie in IASCA.


You're not doing this right, Steve. Everyone but me has to be bumped up. Everyone.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Gotcha, I was just curious too! Guess if you didnt get anything for free, you are not obligated to compete in higher classes...


That's not just free gear, but ANY benefits. That was the rule back in the day. It pretty much took ALL of the team guys out of the bottom class in IASCA way back in the late 90s or early 2000s. I don't know if that's changed though. I remember a TON of guys leaving IASCA because of it.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> You're not doing this right, Steve. Everyone but me has to be bumped up. Everyone.


LOL. What is t he fun in claiming a first place when your the only one in the class.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> LOL. What is t he fun in claiming a first place when your the only one in the class.


Hey, a trophy is a trophy. 

It's like most our quarterly awards. Most people win because they were the only ones submitted. LMAO


----------



## mediumroast

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

first time competing.


1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Rookie
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> LOL. What is t he fun in claiming a first place when your the only one in the class.


You dont even know how many competitors I have heard trash talk got first place etc etc.. then when asked how many in class, they say 1! LOL



quality_sound said:


> Hey, a trophy is a trophy.
> 
> It's like most our quarterly awards. Most people win because they were the only ones submitted. LMAO


Paul, you are trying hardddd to push EVERYONE out of rookie huh? No worries my friend, we get your **** on point before the show!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Come play in Amateur, Paul


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> You dont even know how many competitors I have heard trash talk got first place etc etc.. then when asked how many in class, they say 1! LOL


Like Dominic Torretto said, "Winning is winning". lol



> Paul, you are trying hardddd to push EVERYONE out of rookie huh? No worries my friend, we get your **** on point before the show!


Nah, It's all good. I don't really mind where anyone competes. I know the car still has a LONG way to go. I'm not on any teams or anything and haven't been in the industry since 2001 but like most of us I still know people and can call in favors etc. If I wanted to eb a TOTAL DB, I'd bump me up a class too. 

On another note, I'm pretty sure my midbasses are hitting my door panel. I'm going to look this afternoon and see.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Come play in Amateur, Paul


If I really AM the only Novice, I'll bump up a class.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> If I really AM the only Novice, I'll bump up a class.


You wont be, I know at least 3 others that are going to be there for sure...


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Changing to Amateur unless the judges say widebanders in a pillars are OK.

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. 
40. 

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Come hell or high water I will be there. Too big of a group to not try.

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I was just about to post sorry we are going to miss you Joe, then I saw this! lol


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Surprise!!!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sweet!!!


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> Those are tweeters.. so I would have to say you are good. Step it up though and at least do Amateur class Hugo
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Amateur it is.  


1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...)
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) amateur/piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate
19. Adam Pate
20. Lou Le
21. Samantha Pate
22. Jim Pitcher
23. Nene Sanchez
24. Mike Johnson
25. Juan Maldonado
26. jesus ramirez
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
31. Jason Owens (jowens500)
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39.
40.

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Here are the rules for ROOKIES:
> 
>  Any other additional aftermarket equipment used in the vehicle’s sound system (such as subwoofers, amplifiers, capacitors, processors, etc.) must be located in the OEM cargo area (or stowage area) or not be visible within the interior compartment of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> I don't know but, from the g2g it seems EVERYONE has either midrange pillars or kicks, so it seems like there will likely be ZERO rookies! hehe


My DSP is under my passenger seat. Does this count as a stowage area? I would otherwise use it to stow some old french fries or something. Other than that, I believe I meet the qualifications for Rookie class.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Gadget01 said:


> My DSP is under my passenger seat. Does this count as a stowage area? I would otherwise use it to stow some old french fries or something. Other than that, I believe I meet the qualifications for Rookie class.


I think you should be fine!


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> I think you should be fine!


So be it!

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...)
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) amateur/piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate
19. Adam Pate
20. Lou Le
21. Samantha Pate
22. Jim Pitcher
23. Nene Sanchez
24. Mike Johnson
25. Juan Maldonado
26. jesus ramirez
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
31. Jason Owens (jowens500)
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
40.

Observe/?
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte


----------



## ///Audience

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Count me in. I will be showing up with a few members from my current shop who could use the experience

*I would like to compete in what i assume would be the amateur class


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hey Chad, 

What about breaking the list of competitors down by class?



Gadget01 said:


> So be it!
> 
> 1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro/Pro-am
> 2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am/Pro?
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
> 4. Narvarr - Amateur
> 5. Grayson
> 6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
> 7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
> 8. Randy V. (Randyman...)
> 9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
> 10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
> 11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
> 12. Hugo (onebadmonte) amateur/piss everyone off with VBR!
> 13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
> 14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
> 15. Only the Best
> 16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
> 17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
> 18. Chris Pate
> 19. Adam Pate
> 20. Lou Le
> 21. Samantha Pate
> 22. Jim Pitcher
> 23. Nene Sanchez
> 24. Mike Johnson
> 25. Juan Maldonado
> 26. jesus ramirez
> 27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
> 28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> 29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
> 30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> 31. Jason Owens (jowens500)
> 32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
> 33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
> 34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
> 35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
> 36. Steve C. ?
> 37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
> 38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
> 39. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
> 40.
> 
> Observe/?
> 1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 2. Tam (Lostthumb)
> 3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 4. Ruperto (tijuana no) ?
> 6. Brandon (bnixon)
> 7. Millerlyte


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Gadget01 said:


> My DSP is under my passenger seat. Does this count as a stowage area? I would otherwise use it to stow some old french fries or something. Other than that, I believe I meet the qualifications for Rookie class.


Hey Paul, here is another Rookie


----------



## oilman

Hugo, you can have the fry's under my seat. There're all aged to perfection.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I think I may not meet criteria for rookie class either, although my car is bone stock right now so, maybe .

Rebuilding part of the center console to incorporate a center channel sounds like a one way ticket out of being eligible for the rookie class.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Hey Paul, here is another Rookie


I predict a MASSIVE car accident on the way to the show.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> Hugo, you can have the fry's under my seat. There're all aged to perfection.


Uh,... Okay?... That's pretty weird... Thanks?...


----------



## SoundJunkie

onebadmonte said:


> Uh,... Okay?... That's pretty weird... Thanks?...


Wtf? Want his crusty under seat boogers to?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> I think I may not meet criteria for rookie class either, although my car is bone stock right now so, maybe .
> 
> Rebuilding part of the center console to incorporate a center channel sounds like a one way ticket out of being eligible for the rookie class.


On the contrary. If you have a center channel, you are automatically placed in the rookie class.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> Wtf? Want his crusty under seat boogers to?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Why is this happening to me?!...... :laugh:


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> I predict a MASSIVE car accident on the way to the show.


You already planning on not coming


----------



## narvarr

SQ Audi said:


> Come hell or high water I will be there. Too big of a group to not try.


There ya go Joe! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shadowmarx

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I think there should be a Rat class... Then I could compete...


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> You already planning on not coming


Nah, takin out the rest of the Rookie field, a la, NASCAR.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



BassBaller5 said:


> Count me in. I will be showing up with a few members from my current shop who could use the experience
> 
> *I would like to compete in what i assume would be the amateur class


Please add yourself to the list and your team members and classes as well..

Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Hey Chad,
> 
> What about breaking the list of competitors down by class?


After everyone posts what class they wll be in it will be easier, too many unknown now?


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Maybe add a section for the unknowns then move them as it's decided? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I have modifications with my pillars so I think I will end up in Amateur
..... BTW I got sound now wooooot!!!


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hypothetically if I were to drag my car out there could someone please enlighten me on which class I'd be in?


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



millerlyte said:


> Hypothetically if I were to drag my car out there could someone please enlighten me on which class I'd be in?


Pro, based on your removal/relocation of the emergency brake.


----------



## quality_sound

matdotcom2000 said:


> I have modifications with my pillars so I think I will end up in ametur..... BTW I got sound now wooooot!!!


Woot!!!


----------



## The Performer

Me and the misses decided we would like to give it a go competing for shiggles. I have no clue what class we would fit. Also im on my phone so I can't add I don't think but either way here we are.

- Chris Provazek - 03 silverado
- Mimi Tran - 09 scion tc


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

[QUOTE
- Mimi Tran - 09 scion tc[/QUOTE]

My people CHris? hehe


----------



## The Performer

SouthSyde said:


> [QUOTE
> - Mimi Tran - 09 scion tc


My people CHris? hehe[/QUOTE]

She's half vietnamese ? Haha what are you asking?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

If she was Viet, I thought so cause of the name lol


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



onebadmonte said:


> On the contrary. If you have a center channel, you are automatically placed in the rookie class.


^Hilarious


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Come hell or high water I will be there. Too big of a group to not try.


Glad you're coming Joe!!


----------



## pjc

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Im signing up... This will motivate me to get my truck finished. And I put in my request for time off at work. 

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur 
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ok.... let's try this again.


1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) (will have sound this time) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate 
19. Adam Pate 
20. Lou Le 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur 
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur 
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (PRO)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
20. Lou Le - 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur 
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur 
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo

And the list grows on...


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

My Alpine 305s HU is mechless... USB/iPod only. Is this a factor for this event?


----------



## SoundJunkie

Gadget01 said:


> My Alpine 305s HU is mechless... USB/iPod only. Is this a factor for this event?


You need a CD player

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I know that in meca events thwy have everything on usb too, so I would assume that is the same for IASCA


----------



## mediumroast

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm using my laptop as a source unit and can rip to wav. just bring your own USB flash drives.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> I know that in meca events thwy have everything on usb too, so I would assume that is the same for IASCA


Unless it changed VERY recently, IASCA is CD only.


----------



## mediumroast

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

SQC (Sound Quality Challenge) | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


*Sound judging criteria is the same for all classes. Judging will be performed using the Official IASCA Sound Quality Reference CD, utilizing the specified tracks listed for each judging section of the sound rules.

*For systems without a CD player, an alternate source unit such as an iPod, MP3 player, memory card or flash drive may be used. It is the competitor’s responsibility to provide the Judge with the unit to be used; the Judge will upload the music from the IASCA Sound Quality Reference CD to the unit for judging, then delete the files once judging is completed.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Finally got music playing. I am very pleased so far. Should be very nice once dialed in.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Finally got music playing. I am very pleased so far. Should be very nice once dialed in.


Thats what I like to hear!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Me too. The midbass has some very NICE impact.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Me too. The midbass has some very NICE impact.


Pics of build? Equipment list?


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Pics are all on my camera.

3 DAD KMH10's
Mosconi AS200.2 (3)
Mosconi AS 300.2 (1)
Mosconi 6to8

Speakers are classified


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Pics are all on my camera.
> 
> 3 DAD KMH10's
> Mosconi AS200.2 (3)
> Mosconi AS 300.2 (1)
> Mosconi 6to8
> 
> Speakers are classified


Secrets dont make friends! lol


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

You will know soon enough. LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (Pro/Ultimate)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
20. Lou Le - 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur 
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur 
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo

Multi class update for me


----------



## quality_sound

basher8621 said:


> You will know soon enough. LOL


And that's why some of us have security clearances.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

LOL. True statement.


----------



## pjc

Ill have an upfront sub so maybe no amateur class for me.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pjc said:


> Ill have an upfront sub so maybe no amateur class for me.


Upfront sub makes a huge difference... hehe

so where it put ya pj?


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> And that's why some of us have security clearances.


Hey wait, I have a govt secret security clearance...


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Upfront sub makes a huge difference... hehe
> 
> so where it put ya pj?


His sub is very neatly hidden in passenger foot well so:


Amateur

*6.2.3 - Vehicle/System Requirements for Amateur Class 
* *The system installation must be performed by the competitor. Shop built installations cannot compete in the Amateur Class. *The vehicle interior must retain an OEM stock "look" and maintain all standard seating positions. 
 Modifications are allowed to certain interior cosmetic panels and components. Panels that are allowed to be modified are; kick panels, roof pillar trim pieces (A/B/C pillars), inside door panels, rear parcel shelf, console. Panels and interior vehicle components not listed here (such as the dashboard, seats, seat rails, headliner, floor carpet) cannot be modified in any way other than the replacement or addition of a sound system component used for audio purposes. If you’re unsure about a modification, contact the IASCA Office. 
 Aftermarket audio components can be mounted in any of the "approved for modification" panels and components listed above (*Example: *speakers in kick pods, tweeters/mids in A pillars, head unit in console) as long as they do not compromise the safety of the vehicle, the Judge or impede the proper operation of any of the vehicle’s safety features. 
 Any other additional aftermarket equipment used in the vehicle’s sound system (such as subwoofers, amplifiers, capacitors, processors, etc.) may be mounted anywhere in the vehicle, so long as the vehicle interior maintains an OEM factory "look"


----------



## pjc

SouthSyde said:


> Upfront sub makes a huge difference... hehe
> 
> so where it put ya pj?






























I guess I'll be with the big boys.


----------



## SoundJunkie

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pjc said:


> I guess I'll be with the big boys.


Read up one post


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Hey wait, I have a govt secret security clearance...


Just not the right one


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Hey wait, I have a govt secret security clearance...



Shoot me your social so I can verify that in JPAS.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> Read up one post


Exactly what I was thinking. That's as stock looking as it gets.


----------



## pjc

quality_sound said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. That's as stock looking as it gets.


But more than sound deadener under the carpet. Kinda unclear. Unless I'm not reading it right. I'd love to stay in the amateur class.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I see "floor carpet" can't be modified, but yours isn't. I think you're good to go PJ.


----------



## pjc

That's what I'm thinking. Hope that's how it's meant. It's gonna be a 12" instead of the Exile 10". I need to get on it.


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

If I have mids in pillars & 10's in doors what class would that put me in? (fingers crossed)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (Pro/Ultimate)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
20. Lou Le - 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur 
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur 
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo
45. Mark Elridge - Expert

Again, it grows....


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fish said:


> If I have mids in pillars & 10's in doors what class would that put me in? (fingers crossed)


As long as you don't have modified seat rails and no safety equipment changed, looks like amateur. Mod seat rails moves you to pro/am.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> 1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
> 2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
> 3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (Pro/Ultimate)
> 4. Narvarr - Amateur
> 5. Grayson
> 6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
> 7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
> 8. Randy V. (Randyman...)
> 9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
> 10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
> 11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
> 12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
> 13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
> 14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
> 15. Only the Best
> 16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
> 17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
> 18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
> 19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
> 20. Lou Le -
> 21. Samantha Pate
> 22. Jim Pitcher
> 23. Nene Sanchez
> 24. Mike Johnson
> 25. Juan Maldonado
> 26. jesus ramirez
> 27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
> 28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> 29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
> 30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> 31. Jason Owens (jowens500)
> 32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
> 33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
> 34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
> 35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
> 36. Steve C. ?
> 37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
> 38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
> 39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
> 40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
> 41. Mimi Tran - Amateur
> 42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur
> 43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
> 44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo
> 45. Mark Elridge - Expert
> 
> Again, it grows....


Awesome!! NOW it's a party!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ok, just got the call from another candidate for farthest traveled. It seems Nelson will be bringing his trailer queen Brax equipped, Octave built BMW 530i.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uild-log-take-2-project-individual-v-2-a.html

Been wanting to hear this thing for a longgg time.. 

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (Pro/Ultimate)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson 
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...) 
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best 
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
20. Lou Le - 
21. Samantha Pate 
22. Jim Pitcher 
23. Nene Sanchez 
24. Mike Johnson 
25. Juan Maldonado 
26. jesus ramirez 
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp) 
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell) 
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful 
31. Jason Owens (jowens500) 
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur 
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur 
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo
45. Mark Elridge - Expert
46. Nelson (nepl29) - Pro-am


----------



## SoundJunkie

Did nobody but me notice that Mark Eldridge is coming

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

SoundJunkie said:


> Did nobody but me notice that Mark Eldridge is coming
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ummm...I did. This is going to be HUGE!

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc

SoundJunkie said:


> Did nobody but me notice that Mark Eldridge is coming
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Just saw it!!!


----------



## narvarr

If Nelson is coming, someone (Chad) needs to get Steve Head to bring his "old school".

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



narvarr said:


> If Nelson is coming, someone (Chad) needs to get Steve Head to bring his "old school".
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


They may caravan together. Mr. Head is very busy these days, so life comes first. He is considering veryyyy hard of coming tho, but nothing is set in stone..


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> They may caravan together. Mr. Head is very busy these days, so life comes first. He is considering veryyyy hard of coming tho, but nothing is set in stone..


Tell him to suck it up! Pull the Dodge with Big Meat, both vehicles here!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> They may caravan together. Mr. Head is very busy these days, so life comes first. He is considering veryyyy hard of coming tho, but nothing is set in stone..


I definitely understand that. Hope he can make it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thehatedguy

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

What does Nick have these days?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



thehatedguy said:


> What does Nick have these days?












Who knows what it will be like at the time of the show tho..


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings!

Since an old friend asked as to what is in the car, ill let everyone know.

Driver Comnpliment:

2 Focal Tbe tweeters 4k and up
2 Illusion Audio Carbon series C4Cx 4k-350hz
2 Focal something bass drivers in doors 350 hz to???
2 Focal 33WX subs tuned to 29hz with a transmission line/vent

Sony Nav system. Wont be competing with that as source unit.

Will be using a server controlled by IPad with an Eastern Electric DAC as the preamp DAC. For those of you who have never heard this go look this thing up. 32/384 Sabre dac that upsamples all signals to that resolution. That will send signal to the Mosconi 6 to 8 analog input. I have already listened to it and the resolution is amazing!!! 

DSP is the 6 to 8 going to Focal FPS amps.

Amp compliment is as follows:

FPS 2160 with caps going to tweeters. 105 watts per channel
FPS 2160 with caps going to mids. 105 watts per channel
FPS 2300 RX with caps going to bass. 230 watts per channel
FPS 3000. 3000 watts mono

Yes boys and girls the subs have lots of power and lots of control. It is really something to feel!!

Now as to what I will have in the car at Finals.......as the above people have mentioned.....you need to have National Security Clearance for that!!!

For everyone to know, I will be competing and judging on Saturday but only judging on Sunday. I just need the points for finals!!!

Nick


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I meet the security criteria, Nick.


----------



## quality_sound

I have a Top Secret clearance. For real. You can trust me and Steve.


----------



## caraudioaddict

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (Pro/Ultimate)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...)
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
20. Lou Le -
21. Samantha Pate
22. Jim Pitcher
23. Nene Sanchez
24. Mike Johnson
25. Juan Maldonado
26. jesus ramirez
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
31. Jason Owens (jowens500)
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo
45. Mark Elridge - Expert
46. Nelson (nepl29) - Pro-am 
47. Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)-pro am


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Name tags for everyone?? lol


----------



## pjc

SouthSyde said:


> Name tags for everyone?? lol


Definitely!!!!!!


----------



## quality_sound

I'll remember to wear my club shirt with my screen name on it. lol


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Another candidate for farthest Travel coming all the way from California... 

1. Chad (SouthSyde) -Pro
2. Ricky (Oilman) - Pro-am
3. Erik (SoundJunkie) - (Pro/Ultimate)
4. Narvarr - Amateur
5. Grayson
6. Danny (dmazyn) - Amateur
7. Trevor (trevordj) Rookie
8. Randy V. (Randyman...)
9. Tom (khaoticle) - Amateur
10. Matt (matdotcom2000) - Amateur
11. Craig LeMay(Born2Rock) - Amateur
12. Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
13. Todd (Highly) - (Pro/Ultimate)
14. Steve (basher8621) - Amateur
15. Only the Best
16. Brenda McMullen - Rookie
17. Robert McIntosh (pocket5s) - (Pro)
18. Chris Pate - Expert solo
19. Adam Pate - Expert 2 seat
20. Lou Le -
21. Samantha Pate
22. Jim Pitcher
23. Nene Sanchez
24. Mike Johnson
25. Juan Maldonado
26. jesus ramirez
27. Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
28. Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
29. Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights) - Amateur
30. Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
31. Jason Owens (jowens500)
32. Khanh ( khanhfat) - Amateur
33. Keith (santiagodraco) - Rookie
34. Paul (Quality_sound) - Rookie
35. Doug S. (stokx) Amateur
36. Steve C. ?
37. Steve Hester Pro/Expert?
38. Trung (Mediumroast) - Amateur
39. Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) - Pro
40. Chris Provazek (The Performer) - Amateur
41. Mimi Tran - Amateur
42. PJ Chovanec (PJC) - Amateur
43. Adam T. (Gadget01) - Rookie
44. Nick Wingate - Expert Solo
45. Mark Elridge - Expert
46. Nelson (nepl29) - Pro-am 
47. Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)-pro am
48. Brian Mitchell (Team Arc) - (maybe) - Expert solo


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Name tags for everyone?? lol


Yes please! Nice big ones with our Forum names too! I'm blind as a bat, and have zero short-term memory :laugh: ...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Upon request of a fellow member:

*Rookie*
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)

*Amateur*
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer) 
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)

*Pro-am*
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29) 
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.

*Pro*
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

*Ultimate*
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

*Expert solo*
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridge

*Expert*
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

*Undecided*
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Only the Best
Lou Le
Samantha Pate
Jim Pitcher
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado
jesus ramirez
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

*Observe*
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte

Its kinda late and I just finished an UBER long paper, so if I accidently missed anyone just add on to it and Im sorry..


----------



## secretsquirl

Is it just me or are there a couple of names listed twice in different classes you can only compete in one class per car and if more than one they would still be in the same class wouldn't they be?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



secretsquirl said:


> Is it just me or are there a couple of names listed twice in different classes you can only compete in one class per car and if more than one they would still be in the same class wouldn't they be?


Dont quote me on this.. But I talked to Chris and he thinks that as long as a Pro car wants to do Ultimate that would be fine, but if an Ultimate car wants to move down to do Pro that would not be ok.

Pro is 1 seat and Ultimate is 2 seat, so its two totally different animals.


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Dont quote me on this.. But I talked to Chris and he thinks that as long as a Pro car wants to do Ultimate that would be fine, but if an Ultimate car wants to move down to do Pro that would not be ok.
> 
> Pro is 1 seat and Ultimate is 2 seat, so its two totally different animals.


Nick is going to call Moe today and make sure that we can.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



secretsquirl said:


> Is it just me or are there a couple of names listed twice in different classes you can only compete in one class per car and if more than one they would still be in the same class wouldn't they be?


I am as of yet undecided; I will either run the car Pro one seat or Ultimate two seat. There's time yet to make that decision. I only expect to run one or the other 

I suspect I am not alone in this.

-T


----------



## SoundJunkie

highly said:


> I am as of yet undecided; I will either run the car Pro one seat or Ultimate two seat. There's time yet to make that decision. I only expect to run one or the other
> 
> I suspect I am not alone in this.
> 
> -T


I am doing Pro for sure.... no way we are going to give you a free win with no competition though. So if I can do both I will!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> I am doing Pro for sure.... no way we are going to give you a free win with no competition though. So if I can do both I will!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


'Both' works for me if they will let us!


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Dont quote me on this.. But I talked to Chris and he thinks that as long as a Pro car wants to do Ultimate that would be fine, but if an Ultimate car wants to move down to do Pro that would not be ok.
> 
> Pro is 1 seat and Ultimate is 2 seat, so its two totally different animals.


That doesn't make sense. pro and ultimate are the same as class rules go, just 1 or 2 seat as you mention. Now if it were a expert car maybe, but even then expert has expert solo. :shrug:

Regardless I don't see why they wouldn't let a car run both 2 seat and 1 seat. It isn't like a 2 seat car has an advantage over a 1 seat in 1 seat competition. If anything a pure 1 seat has the advantage, but with todays processors having presets, its a moot point.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Moved my name into the amateur class 

Emphasis added to the undecided.  

*Rookie*
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)

*Amateur*
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!

*Pro-am*
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.

*Pro*
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

*Ultimate*
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

*Expert solo*
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridge

*Expert*
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

*Undecided*
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Lou Le
Samantha Pate
Jim Pitcher
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado
jesus ramirez
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

*Observe*
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte


----------



## SoundJunkie

pocket5s said:


> That doesn't make sense. pro and ultimate are the same as class rules go, just 1 or 2 seat as you mention. Now if it were a expert car maybe, but even then expert has expert solo. :shrug:
> 
> Regardless I don't see why they wouldn't let a car run both 2 seat and 1 seat. It isn't like a 2 seat car has an advantage over a 1 seat in 1 seat competition. If anything a pure 1 seat has the advantage, but with todays processors having presets, its a moot point.


That's my point of view....my processor only has 24 presets though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pocket5s said:


> That doesn't make sense. pro and ultimate are the same as class rules go, just 1 or 2 seat as you mention. Now if it were a expert car maybe, but even then expert has expert solo. :shrug:
> 
> Regardless I don't see why they wouldn't let a car run both 2 seat and 1 seat. It isn't like a 2 seat car has an advantage over a 1 seat in 1 seat competition. If anything a pure 1 seat has the advantage, but with todays processors having presets, its a moot point.


Perhaps it is because we all know it takes much more work, and it is much harder to build a pure 2 seat, and like Mark's ca,r a killer 2 seat would make even a MORE killer 1 seat...

Just sayin.. iono


----------



## narvarr

SouthSyde said:


> Perhaps it is because we all know it takes much more work, and it is much harder to build a pure 2 seat, and like Mark's ca,r a killer 2 seat would make even a MORE killer 1 seat...
> 
> Just sayin.. iono


Yeah, Mark's car kills from both sides. Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I found out Moe wouldn't let Mark run 1 and 2 seat at finals, so there's that. Personally it doesn't make any sense, but you could always ask moe to be sure.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Shoot me your social so I can verify that in JPAS.


<----Information Security Assessor for the Federal Aviation Administration.

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer) 
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29) 
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)

Ultimate
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

Expert solo
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridge

Expert
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Only the Best
Lou Le
Samantha Pate
Jim Pitcher
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado
jesus ramirez
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb) 
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte

YAY just double checked the rules and my car is PRO-AM baby!
Will have 3 speakers...very similiar to Steve Head's Aspen.

We will see what happens.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pocket5s said:


> Pro, based on your removal/relocation of the emergency brake.


Alright then, bring it on 


For the sake of not spamming the board with reposting the entire attendance list, I'll just consider myself "Undecided" rather than observing. I'll be there, but undecided as to whether or not I'll be competing. Not necessarily observing for certain yet. Either way, I'm psyched for this event.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pocket5s said:


> I found out Moe wouldn't let Mark run 1 and 2 seat at finals, so there's that. Personally it doesn't make any sense, but you could always ask moe to be sure.




Well, damn... lol


----------



## SoundJunkie

pocket5s said:


> I found out Moe wouldn't let Mark run 1 and 2 seat at finals, so there's that. Personally it doesn't make any sense, but you could always ask moe to be sure.


We have a call into Moe.....waiting for official response.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound




----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

^^^quote fail...


----------



## quality_sound

The sad part is I don't even remember what I posted. 

Stupid Tapatalk.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Probably something about me not wanting to compete Expert.


----------



## quality_sound

No, it was something about clearances but beyond that I got nothin.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> The sad part is I don't even remember what I posted.
> 
> Stupid Tapatalk.


hahahaha I was waiting for you to fix it, but you squirreled!!! hehe


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

It is official!! You can only enter ONE class per vehicle. 

Damn, I was gonna do PRO and ROOKIE too..


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> It is official!! You can only enter ONE class per vehicle.
> 
> Damn, I was gonna do PRO and ROOKIE too..


Are you updating the list? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caraudioaddict

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Im going to just be observing at this show, i put pro-am because i work in the industry.sorry for the mix up!! Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



caraudioaddict said:


> Im going to just be observing at this show, i put pro-am because i work in the industry.sorry for the mix up!! Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)


OO, I thought I heard you had a special Scion you are working on?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ok, I just got off the phone with CHris and he is very stoked about the whole event and how everyone is very excited about it.

He is offering that Saturday to DIYMA members ONLY, anything Focal or anything at his shop actually at very STEEEEP STEEEEP discounts that cannot be posted up.  CANNOT be over the phone. CANNOT ship. But only for DIYMA members that show up and hang out with us June 8th.

Thanks!

Some brands I can think of at the top of my head besides Focal includes:

Mosconi
Alpine
Pioneer
JL audio
Kenwood
Stinger
Ixos


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Black Hole and illusion as well? I'm actually waiting to hear back from him about some stuff.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Black Hole and illusion as well? I'm actually waiting to hear back from him about some stuff.


If its in the shop...


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Mobile Toys Inc and DIYMA
Presents
Aggieland IASCA Double Point Soundoff

This is a double point IASCA sanctioned soundoff. All SQ install and sound classes will be offered. No Spl classes will be offered at this event. *We will also be offering a Sunday Round of 20, with cash prizes. *You have to enter the event on Saturday as a prerequisite to enter the Sunday money round. *This is a great way to get your points and invitation for the first true unified finals later this year. *If you want your points to count, you will have to register as an iasca member through their website or office.

Judges:
Nick Wingate
Doug Winker
John Sketoe
Mike Dailey
Wilson Adcock
Scott Schroeder*

To register for the event please call 979-268-6066

Entry fee for Saturday event is $40 per class.
Entry fee for money round is $50. *

Hotel accommodations:

Travelodge Bryan College Station
2300 S Texas Ave, Bryan
(979) 703-7989

Show location: 909 University dr e
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *College Station Tx, 77840

Bonus to all DIYMA members who are attending the event, we will be offering special deals and super deep discounts on all our product in the store over both days of the event. *These will be prices you can not get anywhere else on new products. *You have to be in attendance to participate, and items cannot be shipped. *Lines that we carry:

Focal
Alpine
Pioneer
Mosconi
Illusion Audio
Black hole
JL Audio
Stinger
Hushmatt

There will be food, drinks, great trophies, awards, prizes, and lots of giveaways. *This is going to be the event of the year, and its in our own state. Let's show everyone else around the country and industry that SQ still lives!


----------



## quality_sound

You and I need to talk, Chris. For real.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> You and I need to talk, Chris. For real.


Question answered?


----------



## quality_sound

No, but we'll hook up. Buying the day OF the show won't really help me FOR the show but I absolutely understand his reason for making the sale in-person only. If it means I spend more, then it means I spend more.


----------



## stokxn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

HMMMMM....... I didn't see "PIE" on the menu


----------



## papacueball

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)

Ultimate
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

Expert solo
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridge

Expert
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Only the Best
Lou Le
Samantha Pate
Jim Pitcher
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado
jesus ramirez
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



stokxn said:


> HMMMMM....... I didn't see "PIE" on the menu


Don't even know the damn menu yet... But I have a feeling Erik's lil Weber is not going to cut it. LOL


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Welcome aboard Jason!


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> Don't even know the damn menu yet... But I have a feeling Erik's lil Weber is not going to cut it. LOL


I am thinking that catering from Rudy's may be in order
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> I am thinking that catering from Rudy's may be in order
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


That would be like a thousand bucks LOL

We will think of something when the time comes...


----------



## KP

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

No time to read the entire thread so I ask blindly......Anyone contacted MECA about hosting an event in conjunction with this IASCA event? UNIFIED is the buzz word this year. And I see a lot of MECA folks on the list above.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm in. Not to far away either. Virginia to Texas.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



AcuraTLSQ said:


> No time to read the entire thread so I ask blindly......Anyone contacted MECA about hosting an event in conjunction with this IASCA event? UNIFIED is the buzz word this year. And I see a lot of MECA folks on the list above.


Kirk, I think we have a lot on our plate already, perhaps next time we might find a way to incorporate MECA as well. 

But this one will be solely an IASCA event. 

Thanks for the suggestion... 

So you gonna come out and play?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



tintbox said:


> I'm in. Not to far away either. Virginia to Texas.


Welcome aboard! How far is the drive?


----------



## jowens500

I know this is WAAAY off topic, but I'm looking for a BitOne for a buddy who's post count isn't high enough to post his own WTB thread. I also know a lot of you guys are high end hoarders and probably have one laying around somewhere that needs a new home. Please PM me if you have one. 

Now back to regular scheduled programming. 

This is also my kick in the ass I needed to get my Civic playing, so one of these days I'll get started. Only been planning for 3 years now??


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard! How far is the drive?


About 1400 miles....~20 hours!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



highly said:


> About 1400 miles....~20 hours!


Wow! Maybe I missed the sarcasm? hehe 

I just didnt know what city he was in to google map LOL


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Wow! Maybe I missed the sarcasm? hehe
> 
> I just didnt know what city he was in to google map LOL


Mike would be driving from Warrenton, Virginia if he makes it out. Google Maps says 1386 miles and about 21 hours. It also looks like we have Brian Mitchell coming in from California (not sure where...) and he'd be clocking in somewhere around 1700++ miles depending on his starting point! 

Some serious competitors there!

-T


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I will ahve my credit card READY!!!!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



highly said:


> Mike would be driving from Warrenton, Virginia if he makes it out. Google Maps says 1386 miles and about 21 hours. It also looks like we have Brian Mitchell coming in from California (not sure where...) and he'd be clocking in somewhere around 1700++ miles depending on his starting point!
> 
> Some serious competitors there!
> 
> -T


Brian comes out of Modesto Cali...


----------



## oilman

highly said:


> Mike would be driving from Warrenton, Virginia if he makes it out. Google Maps says 1386 miles and about 21 hours. It also looks like we have Brian Mitchell coming in from California (not sure where...) and he'd be clocking in somewhere around 1700++ miles depending on his starting point!
> 
> Some serious competitors there!
> 
> -T


would be great to have reps from both coast. Not sure how many times that's happened, regardless it will be pretty cool to be part of such a great show.


----------



## SuperGokuSon

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)

Ultimate
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

Expert solo
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridge

Expert
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Only the Best
Lou Le
Samantha Pate
Jim Pitcher
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado
jesus ramirez
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte 
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ok boys and girls.....registration is now officially open....

Call us at 979-268-6066
Monday through Saturday 10am-6pm central time


----------



## caraudioaddict

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

RookieTrevor (trevordj)Brenda McMullenKeith (santiagodraco)Paul (Quality_sound)Adam T. (Gadget01)Ruperto (tijuano no)AmateurNarvarrDanny (dmazyn)Tom (khaoticle)Matt (matdotcom2000)Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)Steve (basher8621)Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)Khanh ( khanhfat)Trung (Mediumroast)Chris Provazek (The Performer)Mimi TranPJ Chovanec (PJC)Doug S. (stokx)Jason (papacueball)Pro-amRicky (Oilman)Nelson (nepl29)Steve C.Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)ProChad (SouthSyde)Erik (SoundJunkie)Todd (Highly)Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)UltimateTodd (Highly)Erik (SoundJunkie)Expert soloChris PateNick WingateBrian MitchellMark ElridgeExpertAdam PateMark ElridgeUndecidedGraysonRandy V. (Randyman...)Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!Only the BestLou LeSamantha PateJim PitcherNene SanchezMike JohnsonJuan Maldonadojesus ramirezRick Paul (speakerpimp)Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)Erin (Bikinpunk) DoubtfulJason Owens (jowens500)Steve HesterObserve1. Bobby (el_bob-o)2. Tam (Lostthumb)3. Mike (MoparMike) ?4. Rus (Octave)6. Brandon (bnixon)7. Millerlyte*8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer) 9.Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)


----------



## BMWTUBED

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)

Ultimate
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

Expert solo
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridge

Expert
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Only the Best
Lou Le
Samantha Pate
Jim Pitcher
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado
jesus ramirez
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte 
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Nene Sanchez
Mike Johnson
Juan Maldonado

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher

Ultimate
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

Expert solo
Chris Pate
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
Mark Elridg
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte 
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Nene Sanchez (will also do install)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Juan Maldanado

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde)
Erik (SoundJunkie)
Todd (Highly)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher 

Ultimate
Todd (Highly)
Erik (SoundJunkie)

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. Millerlyte 
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Has Eldridge confirmed? I might be bringing with me a special guest. I will know more Friday. I am not going to say who yet. I haven't asked him, but I will see him this weekend and if he wants to come out, it would be epic to have him along!


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> Rookie
> Trevor (trevordj)
> Brenda McMullen
> Keith (santiagodraco)
> Paul (Quality_sound)
> Adam T. (Gadget01)
> Ruperto (tijuano no)
> Martin B (BMWTUBED)
> Samantha Pate
> 
> Amateur
> Juan Maldonado
> Narvarr
> Danny (dmazyn)
> Tom (khaoticle)
> Matt (matdotcom2000)
> Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
> Steve (basher8621)
> Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
> Khanh ( khanhfat)
> Trung (Mediumroast)
> Chris Provazek (The Performer)
> Mimi Tran
> PJ Chovanec (PJC)
> Doug S. (stokx)
> Jason (papacueball)
> Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
> 
> Pro-am
> Ricky (Oilman)
> Nelson (nepl29)
> Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
> Steve C.
> Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
> Nene Sanchez (will also do install)
> Mike Johnson (will also do install)
> 
> 
> Pro
> Chad (SouthSyde)
> Erik (SoundJunkie)
> Todd (Highly)
> Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
> Lou Le
> Jim Pitcher
> 
> Ultimate
> Todd (Highly)
> Erik (SoundJunkie)
> 
> Expert solo
> Chris Pate (will also do install)
> Nick Wingate
> Brian Mitchell
> jesus ramirez
> 
> Expert
> Adam Pate (will also do install)
> Mark Elridge
> 
> Undecided
> Grayson
> Randy V. (Randyman...)
> Only the Best
> Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
> Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> Jason Owens (jowens500)
> Steve Hester
> 
> Observe
> 1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 2. Tam (Lostthumb)
> 3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 4. Russ (Octave)
> 6. Brandon (bnixon)
> 7. Millerlyte
> 8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


Greetings


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings All!

Here is a breakdown on how we are going to stage this event. This is how we did an IASCA SQ event back in the day. Since we are looking at over 50 cars for this show and we are looking at temperatures in the low to mid 90's, we need to get started early on Saturday. 

So, we are asking that ALL COMPETITORS be Pre-Registered by Friday and be in College Station by 630 AM Saturday morning. There will be a judges meeting at that time and will last approximately 15 minutes. At 645 AM we will have the competitors meeting. At that time roll call will happen. If a competitor is not present or has not contacted Mobile Toys and has given a legitimate excuse for not being there,( over sleeping is not one by the way), the it is at the head judges discretion as to disqualify them or not. 

Each competitor will be given a lane assignment number. For example, in Pro-Am if we have ten competitors there will be ten lane assignments. Numbers 1-10 shall be given out. If you receiver a number 1 you will be the first car judged. 2 will be second and so on...... The earlier you pre register the later you will be judged. This gives you more time to tune and have your car prepared for judging. INCENTIVE to pre register!

Please remember that the judges have a lot of vehicles to do. The faster we get this started the earlier we can finish and the more time the judges will have to spend time discussing how to make your systems better!!! That is really what this is really all about!

As this is " Old School IASCA" we are discussing which disc to judge by. We have access to the 1991 " Official IASCA Judging Compact Disc" to the current one. We even have access to one that didn't make it to press, but Dr. Douglas Winker still has it. Of course, IASCA still has to approve us using thar CD. 

As we get closer to the show more details will be forth coming. Please remember that this show is for all of you. We are doing everything that we can to get everyone points to go to the first Real unified finals, get as much input and feedback from people who have been doing this for a long time, and frankly too just have a damn good time!

Nick


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Oh damn, if we have to be there at 0645 I'll probably be out. I was going to drive up the day of. I don't know if a hotel to be at the shop that early is in the budget.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Quality Sound......Mobile Toys is arranging rooms at a hotel like right next door to the store. Ask for some roomies to share the cost. It's going to be something like 50.00 or so. Split the cost. I'm sure you will have some takers. 

Nick


----------



## quality_sound

I must have missed that post. I can make that work I think. 

Thanks for the heads up Nick

Paul


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Has Eldridge confirmed? I might be bringing with me a special guest. I will know more Friday. I am not going to say who yet. I haven't asked him, but I will see him this weekend and if he wants to come out, it would be epic to have him along!


The last time I talked to him, he said he would try. He has not confirmed as of yet. There are going to be more cars at this show than many of us know. Hell, I probably will end up having to judge instead of competing because there will be so many cars.....and that would be AWESOME! Sound Quality is not dead.....We are just tired of the same old BS! This show is going to be what SQ can be......its up to all of us to make this event awesome and fun!


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Oh damn, if we have to be there at 0645 I'll probably be out. I was going to drive up the day of. I don't know if a hotel to be at the shop that early is in the budget.


Arrangements will be made for all competitors as long as they call in advance and make those arrangements with Mobile Toys. You guys have to understand, there are going to be between 50 and 70 cars/entries to judge. This is more than any USACI or IASCA finals in recent memory. It takes time to judge that many cars. So if you can not get there early you need to call us, register and give us a time you will be there. That way we can plan for it. We want to make room for everyone at this event.


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

this sounds like its shaping up to be a tremendous event. 
In fairness to all competitors--the disc being used should be one that is fairly easily accessible to all competitors.
As much as I am not that fond of the newest disc , that is the one that is most easily accessible for everyone.

If I had to pick, my favorite would be the 2000 Back to Basics disc.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> The last time I talked to him, he said he would try. He has not confirmed as of yet. There are going to be more cars at this show than many of us know. Hell, I probably will end up having to judge instead of competing because there will be so many cars.....and that would be AWESOME! Sound Quality is not dead.....We are just tired of the same old BS! This show is going to be what SQ can be......its up to all of us to make this event awesome and fun!


I will also wear that shirt you got for me Chris. It is only right to do so. I will call soon and re-register. Then I have to get started on my car.


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Update. *Most likely* going to be there, against my better judgment. With the Monte. Might as well count me in...


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



millerlyte said:


> Update. *Most likely* going to be there, against my better judgment. With the Monte. Might as well count me in...


kudos to you.

I really wish this was closer. Id love to be apart of this type of event

If anyone wants to pay to fly me in round trip, I'll judge for Free


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I agree. It would be correct and proper to use the most current disc. I will relay that to Nick.


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> I will also wear that shirt you got for me Chris. It is only right to do so. I will call soon and re-register. Then I have to get started on my car.





SQ Audi said:


> I will also wear that shirt you got for me Chris. It is only right to do so. I will call soon and re-register. Then I have to get started on my car.


Don't forget the shirt.....I will have one waiting! 

Thanks....and Gig'em!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Mic10is said:


> this sounds like its shaping up to be a tremendous event.
> In fairness to all competitors--the disc being used should be one that is fairly easily accessible to all competitors.
> As much as I am not that fond of the newest disc , that is the one that is most easily accessible for everyone.
> 
> If I had to pick, my favorite would be the 2000 Back to Basics disc.


I hate tuning to just a disc. If we use Doug's disc, noone has it anyways, so noone will have an advantage. Competitors tune their car the best they can and see what happens!


----------



## Mic10is

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> I hate tuning to just a disc. If we use Doug's disc, noone has it anyways, so noone will have an advantage. Competitors tune their car the best they can and see what happens!


I would eliminate as many variables as possible to keep everyone happy. The last thing I ever want to see with an event I do is an opportunity for anyone to cry foul.
There will always be someone.

While I do agree with you completely that people should be tuning for realism on all Music....there are subtle differences between discs and recordings ---and competition is all about maximizing the system for a disc bc that is what is being used to judge.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Mic10is said:


> I would eliminate as many variables as possible to keep everyone happy. The last thing I ever want to see with an event I do is an opportunity for anyone to cry foul.
> There will always be someone.
> 
> While I do agree with you completely that people should be tuning for realism on all Music....there are subtle differences between discs and recordings ---and competition is all about maximizing the system for a disc bc that is what is being used to judge.


Maybe we can see what the competitors think and we can go from there. This show afterall, is for all of us enthusiasts, maybe we all can vote!


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Use the current competition disk for the organization at hand for Saturday's judging. On Sunday, all bets are off. Judge's pleasure 


-T

Oh, And I'm locked in and paid for. SQL, IDBL, and $!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Besides it fits with the theme "Back to the Old School"


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

It doesn't matter to me what disk is used. What really that matters is that this is decided as quickly as possible, maximizing the amount of time to tinker before the date of the event.

I vote Focal Demo Disk 1.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

If it's an IASCA event it needs to be the current IASCA disc, end of story. If we're not going to use their disc why even make it an IASCA show in the first place?


----------



## secretsquirl

I think what they mean is for the money round correct? The sat Iasca show would be the normal Iasca disk wouldn't it?


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> If it's an IASCA event it needs to be the current IASCA disc, end of story. If we're not going to use their disc why even make it an IASCA show in the first place?


Scratch what I think, I'm agreeing with this guy.  IASCA Sound Quality Reference CD that is currently available.

Sound Quality Reference CD


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

For the money round "run what ya brung" is what I'd do. Bring what shows off your setup the best. Competitors won't be trying to achieve a standard, but outshine the rest of the competitors. 

Just my $.02


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> For the money round "run what ya brung" is what I'd do. Bring what shows off your setup the best. Competitors won't be trying to achieve a standard, but outshine the rest of the competitors.
> 
> Just my $.02


I second the motion.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> If it's an IASCA event it needs to be the current IASCA disc, end of story. If we're not going to use their disc why even make it an IASCA show in the first place?


Paul, it is still an IASCA disc, just from another year...


----------



## narvarr

The only IASCA disc I have are '95, '97 & current so I agree we should use the current disc...unless someone wants to send out copies of the 2000 (or which ever) disc to everyone that's competing. But that brings up other LEGAL issues...

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asota

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

The very worst thing you could do is use a disk made up by and mastered by a competitor and not released to anyone else till the day of the show. You really need to use a disk available to everyone in advance.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings!

Due to popular demand we will be using the current judging CD. 

Now, on Sunday, be forewarned, the CD we will be using will NOT be the current judging CD. This we be a groping of the most demanding music ever assembled for something like this. Truly, the system that wins this show will be deserving!

Nick


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings!

Due to popular demand we will be using the current judging CD. 

Now, on Sunday, be forewarned, the CD we will be using will NOT be the current judging CD. This we be a groping of the most demanding music ever assembled for something like this. Truly, the system that wins this show will be deserving!

Nick


----------



## chefhow

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

For the Money round at our show last year we used a disk put together by Mic. It was sent out to the money round judge to get familiar with the tracks and he was the only person to have a copy in advance. 
I would suggest that whoever puts the disk together not compete.


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings All!

No one who is judging on Sunday will be competing on Sunday, this includes me.

Nick


----------



## quality_sound

Do we need to have out own copies of the IASCA disc for Saturday? Do we need to be members? I haven't had an IASCA membership since probably 1998 or so.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Paul, it is still an IASCA disc, just from another year...


Hi Chad and Nick I would like to use the Disk to judge the event the Money Round of the Event that was in Tulsa in 2008 because they are great songs for SQ

I vote Demo Disk of Money Round Tulsa

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Nene Sanchez (will also do install)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)


Pro
Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher 
Millerlyte 

Ultimate


Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7. 
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hey guys and gals, just wanted to let you all know, if there is something specific you are looking to purchase at the show I can preorder it with a deposit so you can get the deal you are looking for.


----------



## khaoticle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

hey chris, this is tom, to verify. Hook me up!!!!


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Thanks for the heads up guys... How did I not know about this? Pate was like "WTF Dude?" 

I must have been left off of the list because they wanted to give everyone else a chance?

I will be there ready to rock... AMATEUR CLASS - Make sure you have your best tune on..!!!

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Nene Sanchez (will also do install)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)


Pro
Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Millerlyte

Ultimate


Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Man, amateur is STACKED! Gonna be hard to win that class!


----------



## The Performer

Im gonna keep saying this until the gtg...

http://i.imgur.com/4oGMY.gif


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I just hope I dont come in last like last time... Got to at least work for second to last...


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



matdotcom2000 said:


> I just hope I dont come in last like last time... Got to at least work for second to last...


Don't worry, I'll be modifying my dash so I think I will end up in amateur. I've got last place covered .


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> Don't worry, I'll be modifying my dash so I think I will end up in amateur. I've got last place covered .


Nice!! I think you are being modest... So are you going to have a build log?


----------



## pjc

trevordj said:


> Don't worry, I'll be modifying my dash so I think I will end up in amateur. I've got last place covered .


Ohhhhhh this will be good. I'm currently running my stock deck with only the Toyota 2" in the dash. So if I don't find time to work on my truck there will be a battle for last. Last out of us 3 buys supper. Bring it on lol.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I see there is a race for last, anyone who wants to finish last, give me 5 seconds with you dsp and I can make that happen for ya quick!! No need to thank me..


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am not shooting for last. But I believe that I have at least a chance for podium...maybe. I am in it for the comraderie and for the fun. I plan on having my car done, but if it isn't, I will still come in to help out anyway I can.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

If your not first, your last


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> If your not first, your last


says Ricky Bobby!! LOL :laugh:


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Nice!! I think you are being modest... So are you going to have a build log?


Ya, I'll be starting the build soon. I just got my tax return and ordered a bunch of sound deadener from SDS. Amplifiers and processors are on the way. I'll be ordering the drivers, carbon fiber, and power supplies today. 



pjc said:


> Ohhhhhh this will be good. I'm currently running my stock deck with only the Toyota 2" in the dash. So if I don't find time to work on my truck there will be a battle for last. Last out of us 3 buys supper. Bring it on lol.


Ha! Sounds good!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Shake and bake baby! Shake and Bake!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sounds like everyone in Amateur is talking about last place. Should be an easy win for me


----------



## quality_sound

trevordj said:


> Ya, I'll be starting the build soon. I just got my tax return and ordered a bunch of sound deadener from SDS. Amplifiers and processors are on the way. I'll be ordering the drivers, carbon fiber, and power supplies today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Sounds good!


How the hell are you guys all getting ahold of Don. I've tried repeatedly calling and emailing and haven't gotten so much as a peep from him.


----------



## quality_sound

SQ Audi said:


> Shake and bake baby! Shake and Bake!


That just happened!!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

LOL!!!


----------



## sqgodz

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I was not planning on doing anything to crazy in terms of competing with my set-up. I'm in as an observer so I can pull some ideas for my set-up. This will be a huge learning experience if my wife will let me head up there...
And that is a BIG if so I will put myself down as undecided.


Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Nene Sanchez (will also do install)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)


Pro
Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Millerlyte

Ultimate


Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Rick Paul (speakerpimp)
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> Ya, I'll be starting the build soon. I just got my tax return and ordered a bunch of sound deadener from SDS. Amplifiers and processors are on the way. I'll be ordering the drivers, carbon fiber, and power supplies today.
> 
> 
> Ha! Sounds good!



Awesome!! Was a huge fan of your last build! Cannot wait to see this one... 




basher8621 said:


> Sounds like everyone in Amateur is talking about last place. Should be an easy win for me


Man, there are at least 3-4 cars in amateur that is STOUT!!! That I know for sure. ITs gonna be tough winning this class man... 

Better bring it!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq08yOneY_0


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Oh I will bring it.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Chad, don't ever count Steve out. That boy has a few tricks up his sleeve! I am really looking forward to this one for sure!


----------



## ssmith100

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm 50/50 guys but my car won't be done. I'll bring it anyway as it's playing. Just got the 12w6v3 in so hopefully I'll have the 4th order done for it by then. No competing for me though.

Shane


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Chad, don't ever count Steve out. That boy has a few tricks up his sleeve! I am really looking forward to this one for sure!


You are correct. I am going to remove the windshield and just place a set of towers on the dash. I am guaranteed a stage out on the dash!!!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

NOW YOU'RE TALKIN!!!!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Oh I will bring it.


It's already been brought!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> It's already been brought!


Says the one trying to kick everyone out of Rookie


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Chad, don't ever count Steve out. That boy has a few tricks up his sleeve! I am really looking forward to this one for sure!


I am not counting anyone out Joe... 



basher8621 said:


> Says the one trying to kick everyone out of Rookie


LOL, It seems Team Mosconi is strong in amateur! You and Dean!



quality_sound said:


> It's already been brought!


Its been broughten!! LOL


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Says the one trying to kick everyone out of Rookie


Shhhhhh....


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Its been broughten!! LOL


I was going to spell it like that but didn't think anyone would get it. lol


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I will be starting on the box and amp rack this weekend... 
Yes... Team Mosconi and *Team Hybrid* will be represented!
I look forward to the scoring


----------



## jowens500

I piss excellence.


----------



## tintbox

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Awesome.


----------



## jowens500

All you Houston guys need to download the GroupMe app. It awesome. We use it and it's way easier for everyday BS. It work across all phone platforms so no one feels left out. Here's a shot of ours.


----------



## SoundJunkie

jowens500 said:


> All you Houston guys need to download the GroupMe app. It awesome. We use it and it's way easier for everyday BS. It work across all phone platforms so no one feels left out. Here's a shot of ours.


Ummmm...some of the members here (SouthSyde) still have dumb phones!:banghead:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm in that group, too! Have a "Candy Bar" phone!!! 

I'm all "High-Tech" on the computer and audio/recording stuff (example, been running SSD's since 2009), but grossly lagging with the fluffy gadgets...


----------



## jowens500

If they can receive text it will still work, but they'll end up shooting their phone. It will go off every time something is posted. One of the guys in our group is on a not so smart phone, and sometimes we will go on for hours. I think the most he said that was missed in one night was 98 text. And because its real time, it's best to be able to keep up. It has push notifications without sound also.

Or if you guys want to pm me your cell numbers I'll invite you to our group.

Link to app if interested

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/groupme/id392796698?mt=8


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> Ummmm...some of the members here (SouthSyde) still have dumb phones!:banghead:
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


So "dumb" he can't add people's numbers... lol


----------



## jowens500

quality_sound said:


> So "dumb" he can't add people's numbers... lol











Like this???


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Y tu brute?


----------



## Studio Civic

SouthSyde said:


> Y tu brute?


I used to have a phone just like that....

....by the way.... If you don't chew big Red then f$ck you!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

And, I do have groupme BTW it comes to me as a text...


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Is this the judging CD? Sound Quality Reference CD


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



dmazyn said:


> Is this the judging CD? Sound Quality Reference CD


that is the current iasca disc, yes. supposedly a new one in the works but haven't heard anything but rumors.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)also do install)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Millerlyte

Ultimate


Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)



Signed up and paid for!!

New amp and pillars came in, and I'm all hopped up on Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Get off the Dew! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Not doing install. Just sound only, if I can make it at all.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> I used to have a phone just like that....
> 
> ....by the way.... If you don't chew big Red then f$ck you!


We so need a like button. lol


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie
Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)

Pro-am
Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)

Pro
Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Millerlyte

Ultimate


Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez

Expert
Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge

Undecided
Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz

Observe
1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Registered. I know, I'm lagging. 

Anyone else going to get a room? I'm looking for people to double/triple/whatever up with.


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> Registered. I know, I'm lagging.
> 
> Anyone else going to get a room? I'm looking for people to double/triple/whatever up with.


Boy girl boy girl? Sandwich?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Whatever you'd like to dress up as is fine with me, Eric.  Come here big sexy!


----------



## SoundJunkie

quality_sound said:


> Whatever you'd like to dress up as is fine with me, Eric.  Come here big sexy!


6'-2" bearded tranny?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

SoundJunkie said:


> 6'-2" bearded tranny?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Bear hunter???  lmao


----------



## KP

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

*Rookie*

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate


*Amateur*

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)


*Pro-am*

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)

*
Pro*

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Millerlyte
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


*Ultimate*

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


*Expert*

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


*Undecided*

Grayson
Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


*Observe*

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer) 


Gong to try to make it. Lots going on with work, etc but I'll try.


----------



## pjc

quality_sound said:


> Bear hunter???  lmao



**** Eric. Your just a slut. Thought I was the only one that you joked with like this. I guess we are all a little different here lol.


----------



## quality_sound

Oh you shoulda seen the last GTG. There was some man-loving bromancing goin on. Good times.


----------



## oilman

quality_sound said:


> Oh you shoulda seen the last GTG. There was some man-loving bromancing goin on. Good times.


Sorry I missed out on the bromancing. That would have made a good photo.


----------



## pjc

quality_sound said:


> Oh you shoulda seen the last GTG. There was some man-loving bromancing goin on. Good times.


Ha. Yeah I missed out. Lets bring the love to this meet ha. 
Wished I could have made it to the g2g but work got in the way.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Danggg I missed it too!!! That what I get for being a chicken with head cut off!! lol


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

No surprise guest coming with me.


----------



## strakele

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

*Rookie*

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate


*Amateur*

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)


*Pro-am*

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)

*
Pro*

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


*Ultimate*

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


*Expert*

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


*Undecided*

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


*Observe*

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer) 


After a quick look at the IASCA rules I think I'd be in pro-am.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> No surprise guest coming with me.


Thats ok Joe, we already have many special guests.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am VERY special!!!!


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

no doubt....


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hey now!


----------



## SoundJunkie

basher8621 said:


> I am VERY special!!!!


Short bus?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

New team name "Team Short Bus"


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Most military buses are! lol


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Speak for yourself.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Guess this means I will have to actually wash my truck...


----------



## pjc

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Guess this means I will have to actually wash my truck...


Ill roll dirty if you do.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Got-Four-Eights said:


> Guess this means I will have to actually wash my truck...


Wash it, deep clean it, put a stripper in it, whatever it takes to give you an advantage in amateur..


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Im Having My Wife Bake A Cake And Will Put It In The Passanger Seat for the Judge.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I like chocolate cream, yellow marble fudge, and red velvet.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Im Having My Wife Bake A Cake And Will Put It In The Passanger Seat for the Judge.


Fine.. im putting a 6 pack in my passenger seat!!!!


----------



## oilman

Fine I'm stopping by the Colorado Club and put Miss Seawater Chest in the front seat.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I don't even know what that means but I think Ricky wins.


----------



## oilman

quality_sound said:


> I don't even know what that means but I think Ricky wins.


That is exactly what Julie said, word for word. After I explained she said I would win for sure.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I am cutting a hole in the roof....stripper pole and girls from Treasure's!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> I am cutting a hole in the roof....stripper pole and girls from Treasure's!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You know the Colorado girls are waaayyyy better looking.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> You know the Colorado girls are waaayyyy better looking.


At this point its not about looks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> That is exactly what Julie said, word for word. After I explained she said I would win for sure.



Great minds... lol 

Ya know, she's one of the coolest women I've ever met. Just laid back and chill. That's awesome.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> You know the Colorado girls are waaayyyy better looking.





SoundJunkie said:


> At this point its not about looks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I'd take a green-eyed brunette from Georgia ANY DAY. We need to do a Georgia show before I move...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

WTF, and these are my teammates! lol

Colorado girls went downhill..  I know, yes I do.. LOL

Treasure's after all the bust the girls are too scared to work there...

Wait... what we talking about????


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Strippers. I think y'all locals need to scope out the local Saturday night talent and find the best place to visit.


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Thought about putting a party together at a
Venue I have access to that night. There is one
strip club in college station and it isn't very good....


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> Thought about putting a party together at a
> Venue I have access to that night. There is one
> strip club in college station and it isn't very good....


Noone would wake up! Be too hungover! lol


----------



## oilman

Studio Civic said:


> Thought about putting a party together at a
> Venue I have access to that night. There is one
> strip club in college station and it isn't very good....


Chris, this is a good idea. Only thing going on Sunday is the money round.


----------



## oilman

And I'm surprised more people are not doing the money round. IMO to have that many judges set in your car is worth every penny, I didn't pay that fee excepting to win.


----------



## narvarr

oilman said:


> And I'm surprised more people are not doing the money round. IMO to have that many judges set in your car is worth every penny, I didn't pay that fee excepting to win.


Does the money round have to be paid with registration or is it paid the day of?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

I may be incorrect but from what I discussed with Nick the top 2 cars from each class are eligible for the Sunday money round. But, for example, say the second place car in ProAm cannot participate on Sunday the honors go to the 3rd place car in Pro Am...etc. I believe the rest of the field will be judges choice in order to have a fair representation from all classes.

Chris, if this is correct than payment for the money round should probably be the day of???

Clarification please!:beer:

Post Edit:

Apparently things changed and I wasn't clear so here it is. The top 2 vehicles from each class are encouraged to participate in the money round. Anyone wanting to participate can. We are trying to get a good 20-25 vehicles. When you call Chris let him know if you want to do the Sunday money round or not.

Sorry for any confusion

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oilman

narvarr said:


> Does the money round have to be paid with registration or is it paid the day of?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I paid for the money round when I registered.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Chris asked me too. It's a time issue for me though. I have a long drive and have to be back Sunday. I would have loved to have gotten the input especially since it'll be an entirely new front stage.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Just drive back through the night and go to work Monday on no sleep hopped up on redbull!!!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Chris, bring out Signal Rising! That will shake the walls of that venue!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Just drive back through the night and go to work Monday on no sleep hopped up on redbull!!!


I just got a call and things have changed. I'm attending NCOA starting next Tuesday so not only can I definitely not stay for Sunday, I might not be able to make the show at all. If I CAN make the show (which I kinda have to do to pick up the stuff I ordered) I may not be competing since I dont' know if I'll have time to get the car ready. Oy...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> I just got a call and things have changed. I'm attending NCOA starting next Tuesday so not only can I definitely not stay for Sunday, I might not be able to make the show at all. If I CAN make the show (which I kinda have to do to pick up the stuff I ordered) I may not be competing since I dont' know if I'll have time to get the car ready. Oy...




I guess all the rookies are happy. That class is safe now...


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

LMAO!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

^^^RIGHT??? Talk about bad timing. LMAO


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pjc said:


> Ha. Yeah I missed out. Lets bring the love to this meet ha.
> Wished I could have made it to the g2g but work got in the way.


*I was wonder where my fav SQ Paramedic was. 

All Work, No Play, ...huh ?*


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> I just got a call and things have changed. I'm attending NCOA starting next Tuesday so not only can I definitely not stay for Sunday, I might not be able to make the show at all. If I CAN make the show (which I kinda have to do to pick up the stuff I ordered) I may not be competing since I dont' know if I'll have time to get the car ready. Oy...


Yeah, NCOA is not an appointment you want to miss. I did mine at Kadena in the summer of '08, right when blues Monday started. They can easily chop 1/3rd or more ******** from the curriculum and it would still be just as (in)effective. Have fun with that. At least this time of year it won't be swampy-balls hot when you practice marching.

So now that you're not competing, does that mean I have a chance?


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Last I heard marching was removed as were the speeches. I don't have a problem with either but they are MASSIVE wastes of time. 

I'm still going to try and make it. It'll just make my 5-ish hour drive into a 7 and a half hour drive. Hopefully I can get the doors deadened and a half-way decent base tune on it. I definitely won't be able to mount the tweeters how I wanted. Not that I would have been much of a challenge. I haven't been too happy with the car.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm down for getting into trouble on Saturday night, after all how long can a hangover last right? I'm of course assuming the money round doesn't start at the butt crack of dawn like the Saturday comp...


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hey Pimp Daddy - Are we still looking good to wrap up my dash this week???


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



speakerpimp said:


> I'm down for getting into trouble on Saturday night, after all how long can a hangover last right? I'm of course assuming the money round doesn't start at the butt crack of dawn like the Saturday comp...


Rick, it will be super early!! For those that are out of town can start heading back home somewhat early..

If you wanna drink Ill come over your house and we get wasted pants... Comps like this dont happen often, I'd rather not be hungover. And I get baddddd hangovers... I dont know when to stop.


----------



## The Performer

SouthSyde said:


> Rick, it will be super early!! For those that are out of town can start heading back home somewhat early..
> 
> If you wanna drink Ill come over your house and we get wasted pants... Comps like this dont happen often, I'd rather not be hungover. And I get baddddd hangovers... I dont know when to stop.


I thought the goal was to get wasted during the day on Saturday!? I call the couch in the store to pass out on!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> I thought the goal was to get wasted during the day on Saturday!? I call the couch in the store to pass out on!


Man, drinking out in the sun drains me! lol Maybe, I say no, but we prolly will..

I have a problem..


----------



## pjc

Born2Rock said:


> *I was wonder where my fav SQ Paramedic was.
> 
> All Work, No Play, ...huh ?*



Yeah man. Lots of work lately. Already took off for this. I guess I need to call and register to make it official lol. 
I been jammin ur CD since last year. Good stuff.


----------



## The Performer

SouthSyde said:


> Man, drinking out in the sun drains me! lol Maybe, I say no, but we prolly will..
> 
> I have a problem..


Odds are I will have a cooler of keystone reds in the back of my truck. Some may call cheap beer bad taste, I call it a gift to save money. Or could just be my white trash roots showing!


----------



## pjc

The Performer said:


> Odds are I will have a cooler of keystone reds in the back of my truck. Some may call cheap beer bad taste, I call it a gift to save money. Or could just be my white trash roots showing!


We usually keep some Natty Lite in the fridge in the work shop. Funny how my friends laugh and talk **** about it yet the have no problem drinking free beer if I offer.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Randyman... said:


> Hey Pimp Daddy - Are we still looking good to wrap up my dash this week???


Absolutely!! I just got over a cold so when I go in today I'll get it situated!


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pjc said:


> Yeah man. Lots of work lately. Already took off for this. I guess I need to call and register to make it official lol.
> I been jammin ur CD since last year. Good stuff.


* PJC , I am glad you like my bands cd. I'll bring a large box of Promo cd's, if anyone wants a FREE one. Just ask, and anyone can and will receive . 

PJC, what class will you be registering in ?*


----------



## SoundJunkie

Born2Rock said:


> * PJC , I am glad you like my bands cd. I'll bring a large box of Promo cd's, if anyone wants a FREE one. Just ask, and anyone can and will receive .
> 
> PJC, what class will you be registering in ?*


I want a CD! You didn't tell me you had one man

I need to see if we can fit my son in sometime for a class too, I know you are extremely busy....whatever you can do would be appreciated!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc

Born2Rock said:


> * PJC , I am glad you like my bands cd. I'll bring a large box of Promo cd's, if anyone wants a FREE one. Just ask, and anyone can and will receive .
> 
> PJC, what class will you be registering in ?*



Amateur. "Don't know rainbow" is my favorite, hands down.


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> I want a CD! You didn't tell me you had one man
> 
> I need to see if we can fit my son in sometime for a class too, I know you are extremely busy....whatever you can do would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


*
Erik, 

I'll bring a BOX of 200 cd's, so everyone will have the opportunity to take a FREE one home with them ! 

I am not leaving the country until after this next 'Ole School' G2G, so I am available. 

Just send me a direct email at [email protected] ; ...we will get him in asap. 
*


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

To all my Diyma buddies..... My band Signal Rising will be touring with Powerman5000 in April! We will be in these Texas cities

April 24th Trees in Dallas, Tx
April 26th Scout Bar in Houston/Clearlake, Tx
April 27th The Grand Stafford Theater in Bryan, Tx

If any of you guys and gals want to go hit me up for tickets......
979-268-6066

Also if you have never heard my band check out this link

Signal Rising Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

Thank you!


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> To all my Diyma buddies..... My band Signal Rising will be touring with Powerman5000 in April! We will be in these Texas cities
> 
> April 24th Trees in Dallas, Tx
> April 26th Scout Bar in Houston/Clearlake, Tx
> April 27th The Grand Stafford Theater in Bryan, Tx
> 
> If any of you guys and gals want to go hit me up for tickets......
> 979-268-6066
> 
> Also if you have never heard my band check out this link
> 
> Signal Rising Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
> 
> Thank you!


Very nice!


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> To all my Diyma buddies..... My band Signal Rising will be touring with Powerman5000 in April! We will be in these Texas cities
> 
> April 24th Trees in Dallas, Tx
> April 26th Scout Bar in Houston/Clearlake, Tx
> April 27th The Grand Stafford Theater in Bryan, Tx
> 
> If any of you guys and gals want to go hit me up for tickets......
> 979-268-6066
> 
> Also if you have never heard my band check out this link
> 
> Signal Rising Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
> 
> Thank you!


I might see if the wifey wants to go to the Dallas show. will keep you informed.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> To all my Diyma buddies..... My band Signal Rising will be touring with Powerman5000 in April! We will be in these Texas cities
> 
> April 24th Trees in Dallas, Tx
> April 26th Scout Bar in Houston/Clearlake, Tx
> April 27th The Grand Stafford Theater in Bryan, Tx
> 
> If any of you guys and gals want to go hit me up for tickets......
> 979-268-6066
> 
> Also if you have never heard my band check out this link
> 
> Signal Rising Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos
> 
> Thank you!


Whose the good looking bald dude??


----------



## quality_sound

I'm back in 100%. They're not going to fill the empty slot at NCOA.


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hey Chad, thanks for the heads up on this event. I have been following the thread and what a gathering you guys are putting together. I am so impressed that I have already mapped out the drive from Scottsdale, AZ and will be talking to the Mrs. about me taking Da Benz on the road.


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Wow, looks like i have to go to listen to some Phass speakers


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Buzzman said:


> Hey Chad, thanks for the heads up on this event. I have been following the thread and what a gathering you guys are putting together. I am so impressed that I have already mapped out the drive from Scottsdale, AZ and will be talking to the Mrs. about me taking Da Benz on the road.


Welcome aboard Don!  Come and join the fun.. hehe I hope you can make it as well.



khanhfat said:


> Wow, looks like i have to go to listen to some Phass speakers


Don's Benz is FANTASTIC! Last I heard it, and now it has gotten even better!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> I want a CD! You didn't tell me you had one man
> 
> I need to see if we can fit my son in sometime for a class too, I know you are extremely busy....whatever you can do would be appreciated!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I want a cd


----------



## RXZILLA

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

So us SPL going to be a part of this. I didnt read the 14+ pages.


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



RXZILLA said:


> So us SPL going to be a part of this. I didnt read the 14+ pages.


You only had to make it to post #12 to have that question answered


----------



## RXZILLA

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

So just SQ. I was talking more about the guys who just do SPL. That would attract 50 or more as we don't see many MECA and IASCA events in Texas which may spark a few more. I live in DFW and is just dead up here now.


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



RXZILLA said:


> So just SQ. I was talking more about the guys who just do SPL. That would attract 50 or more as we don't see many MECA and IASCA events in Texas which may spark a few more. I live in DFW and is just dead up here now.


http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-27-13TX.jpg

Jeremy will be hosting more shows this year. I know he has the Magnolia Festival (May/June) planned out as well as a few other shows but I do not yet have dates.

Keep an eye on the MECA Events site for more in the future. I'll try to get on to him to post more of his events soon.

Also check into Sic Wit It - they are a North Texas/ Durant car club and they hit every MECA, IASCA and USACi show within driving distance and are a great, tight-knit bunch of guys. You can find them on FB for sure.

-Todd


----------



## stereo_luver

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I wish I could be there for this. It may be far enough out I could plan for it with work. But as it happens too many times I'll get a call to go somewhere far far away.

Chuck


----------



## RXZILLA

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ok. I sent them a request. I am geting ready for the Plano show in 2 weeks.


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Got-Four-Eights said:


> I want a cd


* NO worries, ...I'll have a box of 200 CD's, FREE for everyone whom asks me personally. 

If you others SQ members that don't know me yet, whom may want a cd of my band, 
...please just ask around for BORN2ROCK, ...the drummer 
*


----------



## oilman

Born2Rock said:


> * NO worries, ...I'll have a box of 200 CD's, FREE for everyone whom asks me personally.
> 
> If you others SQ members that don't know me yet, whom may want a cd of my band,
> ...please just ask around for BORN2ROCK, ...the drummer
> *


I need some drum lessons, seems like a good way to unwind after a stressful day.


----------



## jowens500

RXZILLA said:


> Ok. I sent them a request. I am geting ready for the Plano show in 2 weeks.


A few of us from Oklahoma are going to come down for that show too.


----------



## RXZILLA

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> A few of us from Oklahoma are going to come down for that show too.




Sweet. Ill have the Blue/Black CRX.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



highly said:


> http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/4-27-13TX.jpg
> 
> Jeremy will be hosting more shows this year. I know he has the Magnolia Festival (May/June) planned out as well as a few other shows but I do not yet have dates.
> 
> Keep an eye on the MECA Events site for more in the future. I'll try to get on to him to post more of his events soon.
> 
> Also check into Sic Wit It - they are a North Texas/ Durant car club and they hit every MECA, IASCA and USACi show within driving distance and are a great, tight-knit bunch of guys. You can find them on FB for sure.
> 
> -Todd


x2 a GREAT bunch of guys!


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> I need some drum lessons, seems like a good way to unwind after a stressful day.


 *A stress-free Life is the name of the game ! 

Drumming has always given me that serenity. 

Rick, if you are serious about drumming, ...we should hook up.*


----------



## BMWTUBED

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I qualify for rookie in every aspect except my previous system was installed by a shop. I have since installed all new equipment (speakers, amps, processor, deadening, baffles, etc) myself. Would I still qualify for Rookie??


----------



## Buzzman

Perhaps the event organizers have given this some thought and are working on something, but I don't recall seeing anything in this thread that addresses the following observation: considering the number of outstanding sounding cars that will be at this event and the distance that many people will be traveling, is there any plan to market this event *beyond *the hard core mobile audio enthusiasts who frequent DIYMA, and introduce others to SQ in the mobile environment? This seems to me a terrific opportunity to generate some much needed interest in this industry, produce new mobile audio enthusiasts, and grow the mobile audio customer base (at least in the College Station region). Food for thought, and discussion.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

*Rookie*

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken)


*Amateur*

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)


*Pro-am*

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)

*
Pro*

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Robert McIntosh (pocket5s)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


*Ultimate*

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


*Expert*

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


*Undecided*

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


*Observe*

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer) 


Added myself to the rookie list.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> Sounds like everyone in Amateur is talking about last place. Should be an easy win for me


I will try to give you a good run


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I Aint Skurred!!!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> I Aint Skurred!!!


Ok.. you called my bluff... damnit!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Lol.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Got-Four-Eights said:


> Ok.. you called my bluff... damnit!


You are too modest my friend....


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



BMWTUBED said:


> I qualify for rookie in every aspect except my previous system was installed by a shop. I have since installed all new equipment (speakers, amps, processor, deadening, baffles, etc) myself. Would I still qualify for Rookie??


Rookie is only for the first year of competition within any organization..



IASCA RULE BOOK said:


> ROOKIE
> 1st year competitor only, minor modifications to vehicle interior allowed, no connection to industry, one (1) seat judging


You might fit here though..



IASCA RULE BOOK said:


> AMATEUR
> 1st to 4th year competitor, higher level of modifications to vehicle interior allowed, no connection to industry, one (1) seat judging


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



DeanE10 said:


> Rookie is only for the first year of competition within any organization..
> 
> 
> 
> You might fit here though..


Dean, I dont think he said anything about competing last year. His system was built last year...

I think he would be in rookie, since he then has redone his whole system by himself.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I would agree, Rookie sounds right.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Dean, I dont think he said anything about competing last year. His system was built last year...
> 
> I think he would be in rookie, since he then has redone his whole system by himself.


Ah my bad.. For some reason I thought he might have competed last year.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



DeanE10 said:


> Ah my bad.. For some reason I thought he might have competed last year.



Dean, where is the build log for the new ride???


----------



## narvarr

http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=146358

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ///Audience

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ill be there in my Corolla. I believe my class would be Pro AM since im a rookie yet within the 12v industry?


----------



## BMWTUBED

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Dean, I dont think he said anything about competing last year. His system was built last year...
> 
> I think he would be in rookie, since he then has redone his whole system by himself.


That's right SouthSyde, I have never competed before. Plano will be my first show, this one will be my second. Thanks for the clarification! Looking forward to it.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



BassBaller5 said:


> Ill be there in my Corolla. I believe my class would be Pro AM since im a rookie yet within the 12v industry?


If you work in the 12v industry, that automatically puts you in Pro-Am. I will be there, hopefully with a system built. 

we will see.


----------



## RXZILLA

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I will be in SPL S4 class. I hope to be competitive in that class.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BMWTUBED said:


> That's right SouthSyde, I have never competed before. Plano will be my first show, this one will be my second. Thanks for the clarification! Looking forward to it.


Plano show? When is that?


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Next weekend, the 27th. it is a MECA event.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

basher8621 said:


> Next weekend, the 27th. it is a MECA event.


Too soon. I'm still going to be doing a bunch of work. Oh well.


----------



## quality_sound

I will probably head to Plano but not be competing.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I would love to go, but will be working hard on my install. 

BTW, I got a new Jetta. You never saw my TDI sedan, now I have a 2013 JSW.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I ALMOST got a JSW but I didn't like that it didn't have the MK6 interior.  I will probably pick up a MkVII JSW TDI when they're out. 71 MPG? Yes please!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

That is if that version even makes it here to the US! There seems to be some controversy around that...


----------



## highly

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> Too soon. I'm still going to be doing a bunch of work. Oh well.


That's no excuse. If it's making music it's ready to go! The GTi will be minimally finished for Plano, but it WILL be there...

-T


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

^^^ +1

BMW will not have all of the finishing touches I want it to have and will more than likely get it's first tune the night before...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

highly said:


> That's no excuse. If it's making music it's ready to go! The GTi will be minimally finished for Plano, but it WILL be there...
> 
> -T


lol, just picked the car up new on Friday night. There is only dampening material down right now. I have a lot of work to do before it is actually making music. I hope to get my wiring run this weekend in between play time with my 5 year old. I will be deep in it next weekend.


----------



## quality_sound

fahrfrompuken said:


> That is if that version even makes it here to the US! There seems to be some controversy around that...


It's already been confirmed. All 3 diesels are coming here. The 200 HP version still gets in the mid 50s. That might be the way to go.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> lol, just picked the car up new on Friday night. There is only dampening material down right now. I have a lot of work to do before it is actually making music. I hope to get my wiring run this weekend in between play time with my 5 year old. I will be deep in it next weekend.


You can always come by Georgetown this weekend and give me a hand then


----------



## fahrfrompuken

DeanE10 said:


> You can always come by Georgetown this weekend and give me a hand then


You are in georgetown? Maybe I can come by for a bit. Send me a PM.


----------



## Bnixon

Well just bought my 300 SRT8 today! So I will be driving it to college station for the event. 

I am sure I will get some inspiration from all of the great installs I see while I'm there. Really want to here those Illusion Audio c8s. Those could find a nice home in those big front doors of the 300!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I have the C6s if you want a listen.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

quality_sound said:


> I have the C6s if you want a listen.


What happened to the MB Quarts?


----------



## Bnixon

quality_sound said:


> I have the C6s if you want a listen.


When did you get those?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> What happened to the MB Quarts?





Bnixon said:


> When did you get those?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Urge to try something new. The Quarts are in my garage but are for sale. They've been in for 2 or 3 weeks now.


----------



## Bnixon

quality_sound said:


> Urge to try something new. The Quarts are in my garage but are for sale. They've been in for 2 or 3 weeks now.


Well, how ya like them?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Bnixon said:


> Well, how ya like them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


They're a lot more similar than you'd think. The illusions are a touch better in the midrange and more laid back on the top end. Midbass and detail are pretty close. The Quarts seem to keep providing meaningful output lower than the illusions though that could be because the illusions haven't seen any real power. The Quarts are noticeably more efficient.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I can't wait to hear 'em.


----------



## Bnixon

Well, save me a demo seat!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Will do. Hopefully I'll have the tweeters angled by then.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I won't be at Plano show. I have some extended family on my wife's side that I have to go meet, so I am stuck there. Hope you guys have a great time and enjoy yourselves.

This really puts a kink in my plans for my car too. Oh well...se la vie.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



DeanE10 said:


> ^^^ +1
> 
> BMW will not have all of the finishing touches I want it to have and will more than likely get it's first tune the night before...


That's how it happend for me when I completed at Mobile Toys last time. Funny how things always come down to the night before! Can't wait to hear the BMW!


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

My car got its first tune the day before its first show too. It should be pretty dialed in by this show.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Got-Four-Eights said:


> That's how it happend for me when I completed at Mobile Toys last time. Funny how things always come down to the night before! Can't wait to hear the BMW!


Working on it man... It's barely put together enough to drive to work at the moment... 




basher8621 said:


> My car got its first tune the day before its first show too. It should be pretty dialed in by this show.


I will be glad when I can say that man...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



DeanE10 said:


> Working on it man... It's barely put together enough to drive to work at the moment...


Slacker, you told me it locked and loaded by Plano show...  jk man it was alot of work.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Awwwwweeeee....quit your damn bitchin! . I have a broken amp...no tweeters installed and about to rip into my kicks. I am praying it is all done in time for this. I wanted a trial run this weekend but the audio gods are hating on me lately.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Man, I wish I could make Plano. I will be getting the rest of my install parts by Thursday and I am taking off Friday to work on it. I hope to have it playing by Sunday. Have fun in Plano guys!


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Thanks Rick (fahrfrompuken) for the Hookup on the L4SE's man!!!

Chad - I will be working on it the rest of this week... Still have a long way to go, but I will get it done... DEFINITELY wont be competing in Installation this go around


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I will bring my laptop with the 1.44 firmware for the Mosconi 6to8 if anyone wants to update theirs. I had no problem updating mine. I would wait until after you compete tho just in case lol.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

DeanE10 said:


> Thanks Rick (fahrfrompuken) for the Hookup on the L4SE's man!!!
> 
> Chad - I will be working on it the rest of this week... Still have a long way to go, but I will get it done... DEFINITELY wont be competing in Installation this go around


You are welcome Dean. Please put that Jasper jig to some good use too!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Dunno about you guys... but im bringing sunscreen this time


----------



## SoundJunkie

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Dunno about you guys... but im bringing sunscreen this time












WHY???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

What is this "sun burn" you speak of? lmao


----------



## oilman

Tru Texas *******


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

And now I'm out of Plano. Gonna take some time to work on deadening.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

So our very own Lawyer/Marketing mind Don suggested this:

-Partner with a big local car dealer and set aside a 3 hour period in the late afternoon / early evening for a BBQ. The Dealer invites customers and staff. Who better to hear what can be done in a car with a custom sound system than new car buyers and other car owners? The car audio shop that's co-sponsoring the event might be able to get this dealer to send him custom work, and the dealer gets to offer more than just the typical factory upgrades. They both can make $. The question is how do we drive car buyers to the dealer. Well, that can happen just by good attendance at the event. The dealer can market to the attendees and might even put on display at the event some of their latest car models.

-Maybe there is a local classic car club with which you guys can partner - they can have their members bring down some of their cars to show off. Again, who better to introduce to great sound in a car than car enthusiasts.

-Get a local band to play a live set at the BBQ.

-Charge a nominal fee to come hear the band, eat some BBQ and get to listen to some of the best sounding cars in the country. 

-Texas A & M is nearby. They have a big music program. Invite their students.

-Texas A & M has a student run radio station, promote it through them, invite their DJ's down to hear great sounding cars.



Thought Id just throw it out there to see if there are any interests...


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> WHY???
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Damn you.....


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> Tru Texas *******


Yup, and about 4 days later that neck pealed off! lol


----------



## fahrfrompuken

That had to suck... at least only my arms peeled. I won't forget my sunscreen again!


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

It's looking more and more likely I will be making the trip. The Mrs. wants me to find a co-pilot, so I have some feelers out. I will confirm my plans soon.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Anyone have some 4" grills I can pick up while at this event? Prefer Hybrid Audio grills but willing to take most anything...


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Buzzman said:


> It's looking more and more likely I will be making the trip. The Mrs. wants me to find a co-pilot, so I have some feelers out. I will confirm my plans soon.


I am sure there are plenty of people who will be very excited to get to hear some PHASS speakers my friend...


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> I am sure there are plenty of people who will be very excited to get to hear some PHASS speakers my friend...


I sure hope so, :laugh: That's a long way to drive, so it would be nice to get some love.


----------



## SoundJunkie

DeanE10 said:


> Anyone have some 4" grills I can pick up while at this event? Prefer Hybrid Audio grills but willing to take most anything...


I believe I have a pair on my old pillars...from some Morels. They will fit L4SE's too, that's what I used them for. I will give them to Chad to bring...remind me!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoundJunkie

Buzzman said:


> I sure hope so, :laugh: That's a long way to drive, so it would be nice to get some love.


I can buy you a beer :beer: and have Chad rub your belly!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



DeanE10 said:


> Anyone have some 4" grills I can pick up while at this event? Prefer Hybrid Audio grills but willing to take most anything...


I had some I got from Parts Express. I'll take a look and see if I still have them. If I do I'll mail them to you since I won't be in Plano this weekend.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Buzzman said:


> I sure hope so, :laugh: That's a long way to drive, so it would be nice to get some love.


Texas BBQ alone is worth the drive.. 

If not, I know you have heard about that southern hospitality! lol

How far was the drive for you to vegas?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SoundJunkie said:


> I can buy you a beer :beer: and have Chad rub your belly!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


"Cowboy" Chad will be happy to I'm sure.


----------



## SoundJunkie

fahrfrompuken said:


> "Cowboy" Chad will be happy to I'm sure.












Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> I can buy you a beer :beer: and have Chad rub your belly!


I will take two beers and pass on Chad’s belly rub. 



SouthSyde said:


> Texas BBQ alone is worth the drive..
> 
> If not, I know you have heard about that southern hospitality! lol
> 
> How far was the drive for you to vegas?


I have no doubt this will be a cool group to hang with. The drive from Scottsdale to Vegas was about 4.5 hours. This trip will be about 16 hours. So, a lot to consider.


----------



## oilman




----------



## oilman

Should of got one with the horse on Ricks back


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> I believe I have a pair on my old pillars...from some Morels. They will fit L4SE's too, that's what I used them for. I will give them to Chad to bring...remind me!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2





quality_sound said:


> I had some I got from Parts Express. I'll take a look and see if I still have them. If I do I'll mail them to you since I won't be in Plano this weekend.


Thanks guys!! Much appreciated!! 

Turns out these L4SE's are 1/2" deeper than I can afford and hit the window... Just means I have to mount them in front but have to have a grill to cover it with so they don't look all funny just sitting there... 

As pretty as they are, I still want to keep it looking as stock as possible


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

*Rookie*

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken)


*Amateur*

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)


*Pro-am*

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)

*
Pro*

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


*Ultimate*

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


*Expert*

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


*Undecided*

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


*Observe*

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer) 


Removed myself. Truck was stolen...


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> Should of got one with the horse on Ricks back


Pretty sure that Rick would break that big horses back...so yes!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pocket5s said:


> Removed myself. Truck was stolen...


Was hoping they found it for you man for a speedy recovery... Still keeping my fingers crossed Robert!!!!!!!


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> Should of got one with the horse on Ricks back


lol!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



DeanE10 said:


> Was hoping they found it for you man for a speedy recovery... Still keeping my fingers crossed Robert!!!!!!!


x10000000


----------



## narvarr

pocket5s said:


> Removed myself. Truck was stolen...


Sorry to hear about your truck. You put a lot of work into it and I was looking forward to hearing it this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> -Texas A & M has a student run radio station, promote it through them, invite their DJ's down to hear great sounding cars.
> 
> 
> Thought Id just throw it out there to see if there are any interests...


*Even Better, ...get the Radio Guys to broadcast LIVE from the Event !*


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sick as a dog, both ears are jacked up today!  I hope I get better for the show this weekend...


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

suck it up


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

O I going, hope ears are better so I can listen to cars..


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Sick as a dog, both ears are jacked up today!  I hope I get better for the show this weekend...


*Chad, 

I am OFF next Monday and Friday {all-day availability} for the tuning. 

April's coming to a close, and you know I need it !

Get-Well my friend, 
...and Good Luck in Plano ! *


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Results from Plano?

Heard that JB( Jeremy Jr...the other judge...was a bit greedy with the points)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Results from Plano?
> 
> Heard that JB( Jeremy Jr...the other judge...was a bit greedy with the points)




Events


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> Results from Plano?
> 
> Heard that JB( Jeremy Jr...the other judge...was a bit greedy with the points)



* Awesome ! {click image}









Congratulations Chad, ...you deserve it ! 


*Please contact me, to reschedule that sick-day TUNING.*


----------



## jowens500

My wife wakes me up this morning with awesome news. I guess last night someone thought it be a good idea to try and steal my Civic.


----------



## narvarr

Chad great job bro! You earned it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> My wife wakes me up this morning with awesome news. I guess last night someone thought it be a good idea to try and steal my Civic.


WTF is up with Okies and stealing cars? What happened J?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Born2Rock said:


> * Awesome ! {click image}
> 
> View attachment 44726
> 
> 
> Congratulations Chad, ...you deserve it !
> 
> 
> *Please contact me, to reschedule that sick-day TUNING.*


Chad is the man!


----------



## jowens500

SouthSyde said:


> WTF is up with Okies and stealing cars? What happened J?


Meth?? That's all I can think of. I live in a super nice gated apartment complex in a decent part of town. So, it cost me $40 for a new drivers side roll up window and a lower dash panel that will be next to impossible to find, I'm sure. They were not interested in anything in the car as they did not touch my radio or even open the glove box. Whole car or nothing. They did try a little bit though. Only problem is that relay is for the clutch bypass for the remote start?.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> Meth?? That's all I can think of. I live in a super nice gated apartment complex in a decent part of town. So, it cost me $40 for a new drivers side roll up window and a lower dash panel that will be next to impossible to find, I'm sure. They were not interested in anything in the car as they did not touch my radio or even open the glove box. Whole car or nothing. They did try a little bit though. Only problem is that relay is for the clutch bypass for the remote start&#55357;&#56847;.


Damn, Im very sorry to hear... I didn't know there was a meth epidemic in Ok. Well, at least you still have the car. And Obama wants to take our guns away!


----------



## jowens500

SouthSyde said:


> Damn, Im very sorry to hear... I didn't know there was a meth epidemic in Ok. Well, at least you still have the car. And Obama wants to take our guns away!


I expected it when I bought the car. Which is why it got a primo alarm install within 24 hours of ownership. What surprised me is it took so long for someone to try.


----------



## papacueball

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken)


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)

Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)


Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon)
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)

Added one to amateur.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Welcome aboard James!


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Deconstruction started today!!! I am sooo excited... I have 1 more test before I finalize my setup... I am pretty sure of what it going to be but I maybe over doing it a bit if I make this final change...


----------



## SoundJunkie

matdotcom2000 said:


> Deconstruction started today!!! I am sooo excited... I have 1 more test before I finalize my setup... I am pretty sure of what it going to be but I maybe over doing it a bit if I make this final change...


Get after it! I about have my tweeters figured out....afraid to rip into kicks. May save that for another time.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SouthSyde said:


> Welcome aboard James!


I second that James. It will be good to have another Austinite at the show! (And someone I actually know).


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> I second that James. It will be good to have another Austinite at the show! (And someone I actually know).


How is your build going Rick?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

DeanE10 said:


> How is your build going Rick?


It is going. Ready to put the doors back together. The nice thing is that the 3s and 8s fit in the doors with no modifications. Sail panel pods for the tweeters turned out perfect. Amp rack build starts this weekend.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Dang, everyone doing last minute stuff.. me too!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Dang, everyone doing last minute stuff.. me too!


Nice! Will be lots of new builds to see and hear!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> Nice! Will be lots of new builds to see and hear!


Hell yeah.. I am looking forward to it. My install sux but it sounds pretty good  .


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Got-Four-Eights said:


> Hell yeah.. I am looking forward to it. My install sux but it sounds pretty good  .


I'll show you mine if you show me yours...


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I hope to have my trunk panels done by the show.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

basher8621 said:


> I hope to have my trunk panels done by the show.


I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

With all of the cool DIYMA people coming we should add to the list of competitors with not only your DIYMA username and your real name, but also the Make, Model, and color of your vehicle so we can keep it all straight on the day of the event.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours...


LOL.. most of mine is under my seats.. regular cab truck and I need the room behind the seat for storage etc. One day ill do a pretty install.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> I look forward to seeing them.


You and me both. I just rebuilt the sub enclosure to make it better so I have a bit more work to do now.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



matdotcom2000 said:


> Deconstruction started today!!! I am sooo excited... I have 1 more test before I finalize my setup... I am pretty sure of what it going to be but I maybe over doing it a bit if I make this final change...


Mine too! There is NOTHING in my car right now. I'm stupid enough to be considering amp changes and possibly a new sub...And all this with no tools to actually BUILD any of it. LMAO


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> With all of the cool DIYMA people coming we should add to the list of competitors with not only your DIYMA username and your real name, but also the Make, Model, and color of your vehicle so we can keep it all straight on the day of the event.



Pate should have all of this info. He asked me for it.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

quality_sound said:


> Pate should have all of this info. He asked me for it.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

There will be NO SPL at this event.. Just sayin...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SouthSyde said:


> There will be NO SPL at this event.. Just sayin...


Aww man... my four 18s will be overkill for the SQL competition then?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> Aww man... my four 18s will be overkill for the SQL competition then?


Never!! You wont have a problem digging LOWWW when needed.. hehe


----------



## Bnixon

fahrfrompuken said:


> With all of the cool DIYMA people coming we should add to the list of competitors with not only your DIYMA username and your real name, but also the Make, Model, and color of your vehicle so we can keep it all straight on the day of the event.


I'll start the effort Chad!

Rookie

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken)


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)

Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)


Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bnixon

quality_sound said:


> Mine too! There is NOTHING in my car right now. I'm stupid enough to be considering amp changes and possibly a new sub...ANd all this with no tools to actually BUILD any of it. LMAO


Insanity...pure insanity! But we already knew that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## quality_sound

Bnixon said:


> Insanity...pure insanity! But we already knew that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Right??? But if all goes well then the entire car will be deadened this weekend.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

quality_sound said:


> Right??? But if all goes well then the entire car will be deadened this weekend.


Will you be taking the center console out for the deadening? I didn't take mine out. I wish I had. Working under that carpet was a major pain in the a $$.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> Will you be taking the center console out for the deadening? I didn't take mine out. I wish I had. Working under that carpet was a major pain in the a $$.


Absolutely. I'm gonna strip the entire interior and put only the driver's seat back in until it's dead. One of the perks of having a VAG-COM, I can clear all the faults. 

Your doors are MUCH easier to work on though.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

quality_sound said:


> Your doors are MUCH easier to work on though.



Huh? My Jetta Sportwagen is basically the Golf Variant from the rest of the world. I thought we had the same door panels.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Mine too! There is NOTHING in my car right now. I'm stupid enough to be considering amp changes and possibly a new sub...And all this with no tools to actually BUILD any of it. LMAO


I just stripped my interior today too, although I am starting from scratch. I'm going to rally and see if I can get this done by June but I am damn slow. So far all I have to compete with is a little sound deadener and a detailed car.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

By the way I feel bad for you guys working on european interiors. This is my first time owning a Honda and the thing is a breeze to work on. I had the entire interior gutted in about an hour. 

My volvo took me about 2 days to disassemble... my Audi was no better.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> Huh? My Jetta Sportwagen is basically the Golf Variant from the rest of the world. I thought we had the same door panels.


Nooooooo. We talked about that, remember? The MkVI JSW still has the MkV dash and doors and mirrors. It's why I didn't get one (Kinda wish I had now). You can remove your outer door skins which lets you deaden the skin, inside of the regulator, and tie the new wiring to the OEM wiring a hell of a lot easier. Pretty damned easy to work with. You also have a 7" midbass, 4" mid, and a tweeter in the door. I have a 7" and a tweeter.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> By the way I feel bad for you guys working on european interiors. This is my first time owning a Honda and the thing is a breeze to work on. I had the entire interior gutted in about an hour.
> 
> My volvo took me about 2 days to disassemble... my Audi was no better.


The MkVI isn't too bad comparatively. I did this in about an 45 minutes. I can have the seats out in about 10-15 minutes and the center console in maybe 20-30 minutes. Then the carpet comes out and I'm deadening the floor. I'm going to pull the headliner too since it's a TON easier than the MkV was.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> The MkVI isn't too bad comparatively. I did this in about an 45 minutes. I can have the seats out in about 10-15 minutes and the center console in maybe 20-30 minutes. Then the carpet comes out and I'm deadening the floor. I'm going to pull the headliner too since it's a TON easier than the MkV was.


That's actually not bad at all, I just remember my mid 90s audi being an absolute nightmare to work on. 

I'll be pulling my headliner as well. After doing this in my volvo I swore I would never do it again. Don at SDS convinced me that it is worthwhile though. At least I won't be trying to hand MLV on the roof again. That SUCKED!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I heard that. I'm going to use Bomb and SLP 08. Should be nice and quiet.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

That should be damn nice. I have never used either of those products so I'll be interested to hear your impressions.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I hope you guys are bringing your "A" game as I've got something a little different in the works. Follow the link and enjoy.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/148195-hldcs-installed-me-p-mucho-pics.html#post1880452

See you all in June. Muahahahaha!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



onebadmonte said:


> I hope you guys are bringing your "A" game as I've got something a little different in the works. Follow the link and enjoy.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/hlcd/148195-hldcs-installed-me-p-mucho-pics.html#post1880452
> 
> See you all in June. Muahahahaha!


Dang Hugo, you been working hard eh?


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Dang Hugo, you been working hard eh?


Ha, ha, just experimenting and trying different suff. We'll see how it goes come June.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

1 month bump for exposure!!!!  Now, Im getting excited...


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Plenty of time for tuning for me...  Not much else left to do..


----------



## quality_sound

I don't even have a system into car right now AND I'm changing amps... lol


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I may be testing another new sub set-up.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I don't want to jinx this, but I think I am out. Not competing, but may come out for some good old how ya doin stuff. I just cannot commit to something I have no idea how I will pay for.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Added mine!

Rookie

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)

Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)


Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz


Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD[/QUOTE]


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Mine too



fahrfrompuken said:


> Added mine!
> 
> Rookie
> 
> Trevor (trevordj)
> Brenda McMullen
> Keith (santiagodraco)
> Paul (Quality_sound) - 2013 VW Golf TDI
> Adam T. (Gadget01)
> Ruperto (tijuano no)
> Martin B (BMWTUBED)
> Samantha Pate
> Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
> 
> 
> Amateur
> 
> Dean
> Narvarr
> Danny (dmazyn)
> Tom (khaoticle)
> Matt (matdotcom2000)
> Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
> Steve (basher8621)
> Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
> Khanh ( khanhfat)
> Trung (Mediumroast)
> Chris Provazek (The Performer)
> Mimi Tran
> PJ Chovanec (PJC)
> Doug S. (stokx)
> Jason (papacueball)
> Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
> Juan Maldanado (money rd)
> James(SublimeZ)
> 
> Pro-am
> 
> Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
> Nelson (nepl29)
> Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
> Steve C.
> Joe Wallis (SQ Audi)
> Mike Johnson (will also do install)
> Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
> Grayson (strakele)
> 
> 
> Pro
> 
> Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
> Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
> Todd (Highly) (money rd)
> Lou Le
> Jim Pitcher
> Ally (Millerlyte)
> Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)
> 
> 
> Ultimate
> 
> Expert solo
> Chris Pate (will also do install)
> Nick Wingate
> Brian Mitchell (money rd)
> jesus ramirez
> 
> 
> Expert
> 
> Adam Pate (will also do install)
> Mark Elridge
> 
> 
> Undecided
> 
> Randy V. (Randyman...)
> Only the Best
> Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> Jason Owens (jowens500)
> Steve Hester
> James - sqgodz
> 
> 
> Observe
> 
> 1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 2. Tam (Lostthumb)
> 3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 4. Russ (Octave)
> 6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
> 7.
> 8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


[/QUOTE]


----------



## santiagodraco

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

A quick suggestion... I believe there was a decision (somewhere in the thread!) on a specific set of music to be used (IASCA CD I think?) and other general rules, etc. Chad, could you update your original post with the specifics so it's easier for folks to find? It's always helpful to have the initial post have the most current information about the event.

Also, is the event CD available for download anywhere either as an image, as flac or for purchase?

Thanks!

Keith


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

You can buy at on the IASCA site. 

Thanks for the reminder since I had TOTALLY forgotten to do that. lol


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Thanks for the reminder since I had TOTALLY forgotten to do that. lol


Rookies :/


----------



## santiagodraco

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



onebadmonte said:


> Rookies :/


The rookies are hot on your amateur and up tails!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

quality_sound said:


> I don't even have a system into car right now AND I'm changing amps... lol


What are you going to? Give up on the JL HDs?


----------



## quality_sound

fahrfrompuken said:


> What are you going to? Give up on the JL HDs?


Not giving up on, just got a wild hair to try something new while the car was apart. 

I should have them in this week. When I do I'll get pics up in my build log.


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

* *26* Days, ...and counting !!! 

{ ...just sayin'  }*


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I guess I better finish my trunk so I can show it off


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am 99% done... Just tuning now as the rest is cosmetic and not really important...


----------



## svnuss

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm new here and will be there as a spectator to get ideas for an install for my Supra.


----------



## pjc

Hoping to wrap up my install in the next two weeks. Glad I'm not the only one working on it at the last minute.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



santiagodraco said:


> The rookies are hot on your amateur and up tails!


That's it. I'm f*cked!












:laugh:


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pjc said:


> Hoping to wrap up my install in the next two weeks. Glad I'm not the only one working on it at the last minute.


I'll be right there with you, PJ.


----------



## oilman

You guys know when your done with your installs, the hardness part is still to come. 

No more getting home and looking for that package by the front door. It totally sucks ass, I mean withdraws will drive you effin nutz! My goal was to be finished and have nothing to do but work on my tune. How freaking boring is that!?!?!


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> You guys know when your done with your installs, the hardness part is still to come.
> 
> No more getting home and looking for that package by the front door. It totally sucks ass, I mean withdraws will drive you effin nutz! My goal was to be finished and have nothing to do but work on my tune. How freaking boring is that!?!?!


Time to build the system in the truck!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Mine is in and I am tuning. I just want to finish panels


----------



## Mitsu1grn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Greetings All!

Here is a list of Artists that we will be using on the judging disc on Sunday for the round of 20/25. Please take note that there is not a listing of each selection. That will be found out later on. Thought some of you might want to know what you are going to be judged by and what Genre of music. This si subject to change and or additions. But these are pretty firm on what we will be using. 

Mr. George Faber
Igor Stravinski
Clair Marlo
Miles Davis
Steve Miller
Gino D'Auri
Elvis Presley
Patricia Barber
Jacintha
Victor Feldman
Pink Floyd
Metallica 
Adele
John Rutter
Marcus Miller

There you go!!!


Nick


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Mitsu1grn said:


> Marcus Miller


Sweet


----------



## oilman

SoundJunkie said:


> Time to build the system in the truck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I have the gear in my closet to do the truck. But it might be fun to buy cheap gear with a DPS and see how it scores.


----------



## SoundJunkie

oilman said:


> I have the gear in my closet to do the truck. But it might be fun to buy cheap gear with a DPS and see how it scores.


I hear you.... we are about to do a mid level system in my brothers F150 Limited. Gladen One amps and new Mosconi 4to6 with Illusion Audio Lucent speakers....factory Sony hu.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

oilman said:


> You guys know when your done with your installs, the hardness part is still to come.
> 
> No more getting home and looking for that package by the front door. It totally sucks ass, I mean withdraws will drive you effin nutz! My goal was to be finished and have nothing to do but work on my tune. How freaking boring is that!?!?!


It's no longer a hobby when there is nothing to "hobby" on...


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hey guys. I'm in TX now so I'll definitely be going. When is registration closing?

Please tell me it hasn't yet...


----------



## SoundJunkie

Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Here is a list of Artists that we will be using on the judging disc on Sunday for the round of 20/25. Please take note that there is not a listing of each selection. That will be found out later on. Thought some of you might want to know what you are going to be judged by and what Genre of music. This si subject to change and or additions. But these are pretty firm on what we will be using.
> 
> Mr. George Faber
> Igor Stravinski
> Clair Marlo
> Miles Davis
> Steve Miller
> Gino D'Auri
> Elvis Presley
> Patricia Barber
> Jacintha
> Victor Feldman
> Pink Floyd
> Metallica
> Adele
> John Rutter
> Marcus Miller
> 
> There you go!!!
> 
> 
> Nick


Awesome! Great mix of genre and artists to exercise the systems with! I am beginning to get excited!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



millerlyte said:


> Hey guys. I'm in TX now so I'll definitely be going. When is registration closing?
> 
> Please tell me it hasn't yet...


Technically, it closed about a month ago, but call Chris Pate and see if he can squeeze you in, Ally. 

Where in TX are you?


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Whoa, why the heck would it close two months before the show?

I'm in Plano.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



millerlyte said:


> Whoa, why the heck would it close two months before the show?
> 
> I'm in Plano.



No clue. Earlier in the thread he said it was only going to be open for a week or so but I'm sure people signed up afterwards. I would bet money he'd let you sign up anyway. 


FINALLY!!!! Someone fairly close to me. lol


----------



## pjc

I have to call and register tomorrow. Hope he still lets us in.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Technically, it closed about a month ago, but call Chris Pate and see if he can squeeze you in, Ally.
> 
> Where in TX are you?


****! I didn't know that, I will have to call later this week too. I was holding out to make sure I would have tunes but I guess I better get on it.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Just call.. Its not closed yet..


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

This should be added to the first page...


Studio Civic said:


> Mobile Toys Inc and DIYMA
> Presents
> Aggieland IASCA Double Point Soundoff
> 
> This is a double point IASCA sanctioned soundoff. All SQ install and sound classes will be offered. No Spl classes will be offered at this event. *We will also be offering a Sunday Round of 20, with cash prizes. *You have to enter the event on Saturday as a prerequisite to enter the Sunday money round. *This is a great way to get your points and invitation for the first true unified finals later this year. *If you want your points to count, you will have to register as an iasca member through their website or office.
> 
> Judges:
> Nick Wingate
> Doug Winker
> John Sketoe
> Mike Dailey
> Wilson Adcock
> Scott Schroeder*
> 
> To register for the event please call 979-268-6066
> 
> Entry fee for Saturday event is $40 per class.
> Entry fee for money round is $50. *
> 
> Hotel accommodations:
> 
> Travelodge Bryan College Station
> 2300 S Texas Ave, Bryan
> (979) 703-7989
> 
> Show location: 909 University dr e
> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *College Station Tx, 77840
> 
> Bonus to all DIYMA members who are attending the event, we will be offering special deals and super deep discounts on all our product in the store over both days of the event. *These will be prices you can not get anywhere else on new products. *You have to be in attendance to participate, and items cannot be shipped. *Lines that we carry:
> 
> Focal
> Alpine
> Pioneer
> Mosconi
> Illusion Audio
> Black hole
> JL Audio
> Stinger
> Hushmatt
> 
> There will be food, drinks, great trophies, awards, prizes, and lots of giveaways. *This is going to be the event of the year, and its in our own state. Let's show everyone else around the country and industry that SQ still lives!


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Mitsu1grn said:


> Greetings All!
> 
> Here is a list of Artists that we will be using on the judging disc on Sunday for the round of 20/25. Please take note that there is not a listing of each selection. That will be found out later on. Thought some of you might want to know what you are going to be judged by and what Genre of music. This si subject to change and or additions. But these are pretty firm on what we will be using.
> 
> Mr. George Faber
> Igor Stravinski
> Clair Marlo
> Miles Davis
> Steve Miller
> Gino D'Auri
> Elvis Presley
> Patricia Barber
> Jacintha
> Victor Feldman
> Pink Floyd
> Metallica
> Adele
> John Rutter
> Marcus Miller
> 
> There you go!!!
> 
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick Great Artists on the disk you made up for the sound quality for the Money Round

Greetings see you soon in this great event
Juan Maldonado


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



matdotcom2000 said:


> This should be added to the first page...


And he ABSOLUTELY means great deals. If there's something you need, and it cvan wait until the show, buy it.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Trevor (trevordj)
Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)

Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)


Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)

*Fixed, took myself out of competition..most likely if I come at all it will be as a spectator and maybe to show off some PHD stuff.*


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)

Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)


Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)

*I registered today but had to change to amateur class instead of rookie since I am adding a center channel and modifying my dash. I will also be competing in install but will not be able to do the money round. Hopefully my car will be done.*


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Be careful on the dash mods. Unless you are just modding the speaker bracket you cannot mod the dash in Amateur.


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hopefully I will be ok. I talked to the guy from mobile toys and, based on my description he thought I would be ok for amateur. If I have to move up a class, I am fine with that (truthfully it doesn't matter if I get last place in amateur or last place in another class ). I have never competed before, but at the end of the day I am building this car for me.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Nice! Competing is fun. You meet great people!


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> Rookie
> 
> Brenda McMullen
> Keith (santiagodraco)
> Paul (Quality_sound)
> Adam T. (Gadget01)
> Ruperto (tijuano no)
> Martin B (BMWTUBED)
> Samantha Pate
> Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
> 
> 
> Amateur
> 
> Dean
> Narvarr
> Danny (dmazyn)
> Tom (khaoticle)
> Matt (matdotcom2000)
> Steve (basher8621)
> Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
> Khanh ( khanhfat)
> Trung (Mediumroast)
> Chris Provazek (The Performer)
> Mimi Tran
> PJ Chovanec (PJC)
> Doug S. (stokx)
> Jason (papacueball)
> Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
> Juan Maldanado (money rd)
> James(SublimeZ)
> Trevor (trevordj) (install)
> 
> Pro-am
> 
> Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
> Nelson (nepl29)
> Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
> Steve C.
> Mike Johnson (will also do install)
> Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
> Grayson (strakele)
> Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
> 
> 
> Pro
> 
> Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
> Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
> Todd (Highly) (money rd)
> Lou Le
> Jim Pitcher
> Ally (Millerlyte)
> Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)
> 
> 
> Ultimate
> 
> Expert solo
> Chris Pate (will also do install)
> Nick Wingate
> Brian Mitchell (money rd)
> jesus ramirez
> 
> 
> Expert
> 
> Adam Pate (will also do install)
> Mark Elridge
> 
> 
> Undecided
> 
> Randy V. (Randyman...)
> Only the Best
> Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> Jason Owens (jowens500)
> Steve Hester
> James - sqgodz
> Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4
> 
> Observe
> 
> 1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 2. Tam (Lostthumb)
> 3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 4. Russ (Octave)
> 6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
> 7.
> 8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


*I never signed up for the Amateur class, and definitely do NOT qualify. 

I have moved myself to the class that I signed up for, ...when I called my payment in .

*I am tuned { Thank You Chad  } ...and definitely ready to compete in Pro-Am !*


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I called Chris Pate this morning and paid to get officially signed up for rookie. See you all there!


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am paid up and ready to compete... cant wait if anything just to hear other installs, competeing is just icing on the cake... I can't wait to see where I rank...


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> No clue. Earlier in the thread he said it was only going to be open for a week or so but I'm sure people signed up afterwards. I would bet money he'd let you sign up anyway.
> 
> 
> FINALLY!!!! Someone fairly close to me. lol


What you talking about. Your in town here all the time. You get any more tuning done on the car? I go to Plano a good bit to visit some friends.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



basher8621 said:


> What you talking about. Your in town here all the time. You get any more tuning done on the car? I go to Plano a good bit to visit some friends.


Well yeah, but that's 6 hours away (5 if I drive fast). Plano is about 3. :laugh:

Can't tune. Amps aren't here yet and I moved the processor so I need to replace the interconnects. I want to try Wirez' cables but they're in CA and ACHINGLY slow at responding to emails.


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)


Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## dmazyn

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Well it looks like I will not be making this meet. I hate to miss it but I have to go to Houston for Family.

Have fun every one.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



dmazyn said:


> Well it looks like I will not be making this meet. I hate to miss it but I have to go to Houston for Family.
> 
> Have fun every one.


 Bummer man, would have liked to have seen you there.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



dmazyn said:


> Well it looks like I will not be making this meet. I hate to miss it but I have to go to Houston for Family.
> 
> Have fun every one.


The one time we leave Houston, you come to Houston hehe


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Da Buzzman and Da Benz will be in dah house.  I have my co-pilot - fellow DIYMA member Veloze (Jose Lainez) from So. Cal. will be joining me. So, I have put myself down in the Pro-Am category, and will join in the money round as well. I'm looking forward to some Texas hospitality and making lots of new friends. Chad, please PM me with the contact info. for the person I need to contact to firm up my participation.

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Kirk (AcuraTLSQ) + (money round)


Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## KP

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)



Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer) 

Sorry, but cannot make it. Work project has popped up.


----------



## ErinH

Im definitely out. Same as Kirk... Work stuff that weekend. 

Really wish I could make it. Looks like this is gonna be an awesome event.


----------



## Randyman...

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'm gonna also take a pass on this. With all of the weekends I've been spending on the new 4Runner and it's install (basically since November!) I largely neglected my band and my recording/production digs (only had like 6 band practices and no recording sessions since I got the new truck in November). I'll need to use any upcoming time off for that fun stuff instead (I love my Car Audio backwards and forwards, but my Drums/Music and Audio Engineering projects always win that battle for my free time  ).

One of these days I'll get to hear some of these awesome vehicles, and get some feedback on my own install.

Removed my name from the "Undecided" list:




> Rookie
> 
> Brenda McMullen
> Keith (santiagodraco)
> Paul (Quality_sound)
> Adam T. (Gadget01)
> Ruperto (tijuano no)
> Martin B (BMWTUBED)
> Samantha Pate
> Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
> 
> 
> Amateur
> 
> Dean
> Narvarr
> Danny (dmazyn)
> Tom (khaoticle)
> Matt (matdotcom2000)
> Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
> Steve (basher8621)
> Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
> Khanh ( khanhfat)
> Trung (Mediumroast)
> Chris Provazek (The Performer)
> Mimi Tran
> PJ Chovanec (PJC)
> Doug S. (stokx)
> Jason (papacueball)
> Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
> Juan Maldanado (money rd)
> James(SublimeZ)
> Trevor (trevordj) (install)
> Kevin (fish)
> 
> 
> Pro-am
> 
> Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
> Nelson (nepl29)
> Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
> Steve C.
> Mike Johnson (will also do install)
> Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
> Grayson (strakele)
> Don (Buzzman) + money rd
> 
> Pro
> 
> Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
> Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
> Todd (Highly) (money rd)
> Lou Le
> Jim Pitcher
> Ally (Millerlyte)
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate
> 
> Expert solo
> Chris Pate (will also do install)
> Nick Wingate
> Brian Mitchell (money rd)
> jesus ramirez
> 
> 
> Expert
> 
> Adam Pate (will also do install)
> Mark Elridge
> 
> 
> Undecided
> 
> Only the Best
> Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> Jason Owens (jowens500)
> Steve Hester
> James - sqgodz
> Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4
> 
> Observe
> 
> 1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 2. Tam (Lostthumb)
> 3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 4. Russ (Octave)
> 6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
> 7.
> 8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am not going to be there. With the tornado's going through my town and losing a family member to it, I cannot be there so I can take care of other responsibilities that have come up.

Have fun guys. I am OUT!

Joe


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQ Audi said:


> I am not going to be there. With the tornado's going through my town and losing a family member to it, I cannot be there so I can take care of other responsibilities that have come up.
> 
> Have fun guys. I am OUT!
> 
> Joe


*Joe, 

We don't know each other, but I would like to send my condolences and heart-felt emotions out to you, and all of Moore, from the recent losses and devistation. 

This is gut-wrenching to see on tv and I can NOT imaging what it would feel like, if this had occurred to me personally. 

I am so sorry; ... I hope the healing is quick .*


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Born2Rock said:


> *Joe,
> 
> We don't know each other, but I would like to send my condolences and heart-felt emotions out to you, and all of Moore, from the recent losses and devistation.
> 
> This is gut-wrenching to see on tv and I can NOT imaging what it would feel like, if this had occurred to me personally.
> 
> I am so sorry; ... I hope the healing is quick .*


Well said Born2Rock. If I may, I would like to join in expressing these sentiments.


----------



## SuperGokuSon

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I would take great honer in wholeheartedly agreeing with him as well. My love and support is poring out to you and your family i cannot fathom what you are going threw, I feel great sorrow for you and can only hope the road to recovery is smooth. You must know we may not know one another as is stated up above but threw this forum we are brothers in spirit all of us give out support and love.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sorry about your loss Joe! You know my phone is always on. Text or call me at any time.


----------



## jowens500

My shop is still standing. I haven't been able to get there yet to see what's up. All I know is its nasty and full of mud more than likely. 3 blocks to the north and it would be gone. The shop is on the NE side of 4th and I-35 in Moore.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I want to personally express my heartfelt condolences to you and all those affected by this tragic act of nature. As someone who has family in OK, I can definitely emphasize and also sympathize with with all of you living in Oklahoma. God bless you all.


----------



## santiagodraco

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Add my condolences to those of the others here Joe and anyone else who reads this and was affected by the tornadoes in OK. I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I can't imagine what you are going through right now but our hearts go out to you and yours.


----------



## TrickyRicky

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> My shop is still standing. I haven't been able to get there yet to see what's up. All I know is its nasty and full of mud more than likely. 3 blocks to the north and it would be gone. The shop is on the NE side of 4th and I-35 in Moore.


The apartments I use to stay there about two years ago was only 3miles away from the tornado. The Bowling Alley (that's right by Warren Theater) was the one I went to a few times when I was in OKC. Sad to see what happen, just wish everyone the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Damn Joe, sorry to hear it directly affected your family, my condolences. It's been a horrible week around here, that's for sure. I've been down in the "war zone" the past couple days cleaning up one of my employer's stores & donating water & medical supplies. An entire mile-wide path of destruction where I do all of my daily routine stuff is just gone. Sickening.


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

My heart goes out to you guys joe.... if you need something let me know


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hi Joe I want to personally express my heartfelt condolences and you know you have a good friend from mexico


Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

REPORTING FOR DUTY!!!!

LOCKED AND LOADED LET's GO TEAM AUDIONUTZ!!!!


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

deleted double post


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Well I finally have music again but won't have the tweeters angled before the show. 

Also have another processor on the way. I'm going to try both and see which one sounds best. 

Might not be a very good showing but I'll be there.


----------



## strakele

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

My new stuff hasn't even arrived yet. Gonna be a fun week


----------



## fahrfrompuken

quality_sound said:


> Well I finally have music again but won't have the tweeters angled before the show.
> 
> Also have another processor on the way. I'm going to try both and see which one sounds best.
> 
> Might not be a very good showing but I'll be there.


My equipment is all in. Only some misc work and cleanup (tie wrapping and tie down). Then its all tuning from there.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

That's where I am. Processor will be here before the weekend so we'll see how that goes. 

I won't lie, I'm almost to the point of saying "to hell with it" and selling both processors, the HU and chucking a P99 in and letting it do its thing. LMAO


----------



## narvarr

quality_sound said:


> That's where I am. Processor will be here before the weekend so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> I won't lie, I'm almost to the point of saying "to hell with it" and selling both processors, the HU and chucking a P99 in and letting it do its thing. LMAO


Nooooooo! Don't do it! Step away from the auto tune! Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

narvarr said:


> Nooooooo! Don't do it! Step away from the auto tune! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Auto tune is for pussies.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



narvarr said:


> Nooooooo! Don't do it! Step away from the auto tune! Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


I know, but it's SO tempting. Part of it is the PS8 not playing nice with my car. Tried it in another car, dead silent, no noise floor, absolutely pristine. Put it back in mine...ugh  I have no idea why. Tried different ground locations, grounding at the HU, reference ground to the HU chassis, NOTHING is working. It shouldn't be doing it, but it is, and it's ONLY in my car, no others. 

Part of me wants to change the HU to get a better signal. I know it's a placebo because the 535 IS flat, but I even kind of preferred the FH-X700BT we put in my GF's truck this weekend and that was $150... lol It just sounded...livelier. Less fatiguing. The P99 is a joy to listen to and I can connect my iPod. My luck, I'd pick it up and Pioneer would come out with a badass replacement for next year. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Clean set up Matt, what kind of processor is that?


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> I know, but it's SO tempting. Part of it is the PS8 not playing nice with my car. Tried it in another car, dead silent, no noise floor, absolutely pristine. Put it back in mine...ugh  I have no idea why. Tried different ground locations, grounding at the HU, reference ground to the HU chassis, NOTHING is working. It shouldn't be doing it, but it is, and it's ONLY in my car, no others.
> 
> Part of me wants to change the HU to get a better signal. I know it's a placebo because the 535 IS flat, but I even kind of preferred the FH-X700BT we put in my GF's truck this weekend and that was $150... lol It just sounded...livelier. Less fatiguing. The P99 is a joy to listen to and I can connect my iPod. My luck, I'd pick it up and Pioneer would come out with a badass replacement for next year. :laugh::laugh::laugh:



I wonder if you switch out a different pairs of RCA if it helps with noise. I had once bad pair of RCA before that kept on giving me pop and alternator noise.


----------



## narvarr

matdotcom2000 said:


> REPORTING FOR DUTY!!!!
> 
> LOCKED AND LOADED LET's GO TEAM AUDIONUTZ!!!!


Clean install there for sure. Glad to see it all came together for ya.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

khanhfat said:


> I wonder if you switch out a different pairs of RCA if it helps with noise. I had once bad pair of RCA before that kept on giving me pop and alternator noise.


Did that too. Nada. Hell, I even have more in the way just in case. A lot of it is just that the PS8 front end is SO sensitive. I think I found a happy medium though.


----------



## SoundJunkie

khanhfat said:


> Clean set up Matt, what kind of processor is that?


Helix C-DSP

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Nice install Matt. I can't wait to demo it.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Anyone have a single L8 they could part with? One of mine has a rubbing voicecoil.

Damn these last minute surprises!

I called and spoke with Tanya at HAT, she is going to check if they have one.

I will have to install my L6SEs if I can't find one quick.


----------



## SQHemi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

*Im in*


Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Adam T. (Gadget01)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)



Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQHemi said:


> *Im in*
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> Wow! Talk about earning the long haul award. Looking forward to see you there.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Matt's truck sounds better than it looks...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Then I def need to demo it.


----------



## The Performer

So will anyone else be in the "just there to hang out and chill" group? Haha

Even though both of the entries I have will be in the event im not expecting ANYTHING impressive coming from them. Ill be more or less creeping around with a drink in hand looking at installs and seeing what everyone is capable of. Maybe ill pick on mr. Wingate and Pate all day. Apparently that's where my expertise lies.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> So will anyone else be in the "just there to hang out and chill" group? Haha
> 
> Even though both of the entries I have will be in the event im not expecting ANYTHING impressive coming from them. Ill be more or less creeping around with a drink in hand looking at installs and seeing what everyone is capable of. Maybe ill pick on mr. Wingate and Pate all day. Apparently that's where my expertise lies.


I am competing and will be doing this as well


----------



## audionutz

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ima try to make this one after all guys...But why are there no Ultimate registrants??? I need some competition in this class LOL!


----------



## SoundJunkie

audionutz said:


> Ima try to make this one after all guys...But why are there no Ultimate registrants??? I need some competition in this class LOL!


They are only letting us compete in one class 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I just looked at Amateur class, didn't realize there was so many cars, lol. This should be fun.


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



audionutz said:


> Ima try to make this one after all guys...But why are there no Ultimate registrants??? I need some competition in this class LOL!


No way!! I might finally get to hug Audionutz.  (Keep the jokes clean guys. :laugh It's been a long time coming bro. I hope you make it cause we have lots to catch up on.


----------



## SilkySlim

My thoughts exactly.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Was going to try and make it, but will be in Dallas for a conference instead. Shoot, that sucks! I needed to say hi to Steve!
Joe


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Skip The Conference.


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white


Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)



Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7.
8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)



I was really looking forward to this, but I can't. Now Martin has a shot at the rookie-class trophy . Will catch you guys at the next one.


----------



## svnuss

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

What time will this start?


----------



## fahrfrompuken

8:30am is the judges meeting.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> 8:30am is the judges meeting.


I thought judging was gonna start like at 6:45am because of the number of entries? Anything set in stone by the show's host? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## quality_sound

That's the money round from what I gather.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I asked Chris Pate that same question yesterday and he said it will start around 8AM due to the amount of entries... Hopefully he will post the exact time here...


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Eff it. It'll start when I show up.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I confirmed an 8am start time when I called the shop today.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> I confirmed an 8am start time when I called the shop today.


8am it is then.  See you all there.


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Gadget01 said:


> Rookie
> 
> Brenda McMullen
> Keith (santiagodraco)
> Paul (Quality_sound)
> Ruperto (tijuano no)
> Martin B (BMWTUBED)
> Samantha Pate
> Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
> 
> 
> Amateur
> 
> Dean
> Narvarr
> Danny (dmazyn)
> Tom (khaoticle)
> Matt (matdotcom2000)
> Steve (basher8621)
> Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
> Khanh ( khanhfat)
> Trung (Mediumroast)
> Chris Provazek (The Performer)
> Mimi Tran
> PJ Chovanec (PJC)
> Doug S. (stokx)
> Jason (papacueball)
> Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
> Juan Maldanado (money rd)
> James(SublimeZ)
> Trevor (trevordj) (install)
> Kevin (fish)
> 
> 
> Pro-am
> 
> Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
> Nelson (nepl29)
> Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
> Steve C.
> Mike Johnson (will also do install)
> Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
> Grayson (strakele)
> Don (Buzzman) + money rd
> Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)
> 
> Pro
> 
> Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
> Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
> Todd (Highly) (money rd)
> Lou Le
> Jim Pitcher
> Ally (Millerlyte)
> Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate
> 
> Expert solo
> Chris Pate (will also do install)
> Nick Wingate
> Brian Mitchell (money rd)
> jesus ramirez
> 
> 
> Expert
> 
> Adam Pate (will also do install)
> Mark Elridge
> 
> 
> Undecided
> 
> Randy V. (Randyman...)
> Only the Best
> Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
> Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
> Jason Owens (jowens500)
> Steve Hester
> James - sqgodz
> Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4
> 
> Observe
> 
> 1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
> 2. Tam (Lostthumb)
> 3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
> 4. Russ (Octave)
> 6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
> 7.
> 8. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


* ** I am locked and loaded, ready fo' competition ! ...6 days and counting ! ** *"


----------



## fahrfrompuken

onebadmonte said:


> 8am it is then.  See you all there.


I guess it does start when you get there.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

So the Travelodge is no longer the Travelodge and they have no info about a block of rooms for us at a discounted rate or anything. 

Time to scour the net for deals.


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> So the Travelodge is no longer the Travelodge and they have no info about a block of rooms for us at a discounted rate or anything.
> 
> Time to scour the net for deals.


I'm pretty sure that's the place got bad reviews.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Maybe, but they were the "host" hotel so I figured I'd call. I'm also assuming that with the name change came other changes to try and get customers back. I wouldn't have minded being right next to the shop either. 

But I'm at America's Best Value Inn & Suites. At least they have wi-fi and a pool and with my discount it was only $45/night.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Maybe, but they were the "host" hotel so I figured I'd call. I'm also assuming that with the name change came other changes to try and get customers back. I wouldn't have minded being right next to the shop either.
> 
> But I'm at America's Best Value Inn & Suites. At least they have wi-fi and a pool and with my discount it was only $45/night.


Not bad. I ended up at the Comfort Inn Suites across the street from Mobile Toys. I opted for a large suite since I've got the wifey and kiddos tagging along. $255 for two nights :/ It's got free breakfast and a pool, a must for the little ones, so that's a plus, I guess. See you all there.


----------



## papacueball

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Well, ****. I made reservations at Travelodge without paying attention to where it was located. Across the street would have been nice.


----------



## quality_sound

Travelodge is right next to the shop so you're super close. About a 10 minute drive away. I would have preferred to have been closer but 2 nights for $103 after taxes is a WHOLE lot better than $225.


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am staying at the Doubletree DFW.... sadface...


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQ Audi said:


> I am staying at the Doubletree DFW.... sadface...


Much nicer hotel....wrong damn town

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

SQ Audi said:


> I am staying at the Doubletree DFW.... sadface...


Austin Hotels are a lot closer.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I may be staying at Hotel de Erik... I hear its a half a star hotel...


----------



## SoundJunkie

SouthSyde said:


> I may be staying at Hotel de Erik... I hear its a half a star hotel...


WTF....my place is a 5 star resort!
You sleep in the playhouse now!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Another show in Plano?


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

No, a business conference I have to go to...


----------



## fahrfrompuken

You should sneak out and make it to the show.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

How many guys are going to make it on both days? Is it even worth it for Rookies to go on both?

I ask those questions with an assumption that Sat is when we will compete, and awards will be given out. I would still like to hang out if lots of people are going both days.


----------



## oilman

IMO, its worth the money to get that type of feedback from that level experience. I put my money in for for that reason alone. In no way do I think I have a chance to win it.


----------



## SoundJunkie

I will be there both days.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SQ Audi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

wish I could just sneak out, but I will need this information when I travel to DC the following Monday.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SoundJunkie said:


> WTF....my place is a 5 star resort!
> You sleep in the playhouse now!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


He'd fit in it too... :laugh:


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> How many guys are going to make it on both days? Is it even worth it for Rookies to go on both?
> 
> I ask those questions with an assumption that Sat is when we will compete, and awards will be given out. I would still like to hang out if lots of people are going both days.





oilman said:


> IMO, its worth the money to get that type of feedback from that level experience. I put my money in for for that reason alone. In no way do I think I have a chance to win it.


If I can pay the day of I might add the money round. I'm sure I'll come in last but the feedback would be good and it's only a 4 hour drive home.


----------



## narvarr

My HU needs the laser replaced and won't play most CDR's. If I can get someone to test the money round disc in my HU for playability, I may compeat Sunday.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Bring your tools and well put your P01 in.


----------



## jgustin

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I'll be there. Driving from Houston Saturday morning, so I will not be there by 8:00.


Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
Jon Gustin (jgustin)

Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
PJ Chovanec (PJC)
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)

Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe

1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## jgustin

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I have a couple of questions. I'm sorry if they have been answered already, but I don't have time to read the whole thread.

Do I need to be a member of IASCA to compete?
Will I be able to compete if I can't be there when the judging begins?
How clean does the install need to be for competition? I still have a lot to button up, but would like to get feedback on the SQ.

I have a new set up. Will someone have an RTA and be able to help me fine tune before I'm judged?

What is going on Sunday? Will I miss much if I have to leave Sat night?

Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing/meeting everybody!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jgustin said:


> I have a couple of questions. I'm sorry if they have been answered already, but I don't have time to read the whole thread.
> 
> Do I need to be a member of IASCA to compete?
> Will I be able to compete if I can't be there when the judging begins?
> How clean does the install need to be for competition? I still have a lot to button up, but would like to get feedback on the SQ.
> 
> I have a new set up. Will someone have an RTA and be able to help me fine tune before I'm judged?
> 
> What is going on Sunday? Will I miss much if I have to leave Sat night?
> 
> Thanks! I'm looking forward to seeing/meeting everybody!


You don't need to be a member, but you do need the current disk. I don't know if non-members will lose out on the membership points like in the past. 

You'd have to talk to Chris Pate and see but I'm sure something can be worked out. 

I don't think install is being judged unless you're in that category (I could be wrong) but it does need to be safe. 

I'll have my laptop and mic as I just finished my install last night and will do a rough tune tonight, and hopefully tomorrow night, before I drive down Friday. 

Sunday is the money round and I have a feeling there will be more technical talk but that's just a guess. I'm going to stay as long as I can on Sunday.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



fahrfrompuken said:


> How many guys are going to make it on both days? Is it even worth it for Rookies to go on both?
> 
> I ask those questions with an assumption that Sat is when we will compete, and awards will be given out. I would still like to hang out if lots of people are going both days.


I am only going for Saturday, still not sure about Sunday yet... Most likely I will not attend Sunday


----------



## The Performer

Kind of off topic but I have a pioneer deh80prs for sale if anyone that is coming down to the show would like one to buy. Right now its just in the box waiting to get sold. Used for a few months in perfect shape, im just too lazy to deal with shipping it off. If anyones interested just send me a message or talk to me at the show and ill bring it.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hi I will be arriving on Saturday June 8 afternoon and I will be at the hotel Knights Inn College Station to enjoy this great event 

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Look forward to seeing you guys this weekend...I'll have flyers for my show coming up July 13th as well with me. I know a few of you are coming up...maybe I could drum up some more! Anyway...I'll be there both days.D) If you don't know me...quite a few there will, so just have someone point me out and come say hi.


----------



## jgustin

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



The Performer said:


> Kind of off topic but I have a pioneer deh80prs for sale if anyone that is coming down to the show would like one to buy. Right now its just in the box waiting to get sold. Used for a few months in perfect shape, im just too lazy to deal with shipping it off. If anyones interested just send me a message or talk to me at the show and ill bring it.


This is an awesome head unit. It's what I'm using and I love it!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Maldonadosqs said:


> Hi I will be arriving on Saturday June 8 afternoon and I will be at the hotel Knights Inn College Station to enjoy this great event
> 
> Greetings
> Juan Maldonado
> Team DLS
> Team D-Tronics SQ
> Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
> USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
> USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
> USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
> IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
> IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
> IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown
> 
> http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


Juan,

If you are coming Saturday evening you will miss the competition which starts at 8AM.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Im out. With the Tundra being traded in, I never got time to even start my new build. And theres so many openings this week at work its a way better choice to work. 48hr extra shift... that equals more funds for audio in the long run. Have fun guys!




Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
Jon Gustin (jgustin)

Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)

Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe


1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## oilman

^^^ damn brother


----------



## pjc

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> ^^^ damn brother


Yeah, the Tundra been gone for a few weeks. I have a xB thats WAY more audio friendly. But been so busy with EMS work I havent started. And each extra day is 24 hours of overtime... way too good to pass up.
And a baby will be here next month, so audio isnt as big of a priority at this point in my life.
I hope yall have a great time!

PJ


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



pjc said:


> Yeah, the Tundra been gone for a few weeks. I have a xB thats WAY more audio friendly. But been so busy with EMS work I havent started. And each extra day is 24 hours of overtime... way too good to pass up.
> And a baby will be here next month, so audio isnt as big of a priority at this point in my life.
> I hope yall have a great time!
> 
> PJ


Take care of Momma PJ! Will see you next time. You still need to come up to the house though


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I am out too guys which totally sucks because I already paid my entry for both amateur and install. I was WAY too ambitious in thinking I could get my installation done in about a month. I'm not even close. My backup plan was to come and observe/learn but I cannot even do that as my car is still without a dash and not driveable. 

I could have rushed and probably gotten something together, but I would not have been happy. I really hope this happens again next year. Someone mentioned something about a competition coming up in July, does anyone have anymore info on that? I probably won't be done even by then but JIC. 

I don't think entry fees are transferrable, but if they are then let me know. I will GIVE someone my entry position. I would much rather do that then just see it go to waste. 

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (Quality_sound)
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
Jon Gustin (jgustin)

Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)

Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe


1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)[/QUOTE]


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Just wanted to let you guys know that I will be out there Saturday. Looking to learn about the ins and outs of the competition circuit.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> I am out too guys which totally sucks because I already paid my entry for both amateur and install. I was WAY too ambitious in thinking I could get my installation done in about a month. I'm not even close. My backup plan was to come and observe/learn but I cannot even do that as my car is still without a dash and not driveable.
> 
> I could have rushed and probably gotten something together, but I would not have been happy. I really hope this happens again next year. Someone mentioned something about a competition coming up in July, does anyone have anymore infor on that? I probably won't be done even by then but JIK.
> 
> I don't think entry fees are transferrable, but if they are then let me know. I will GIVE someone my entry position. I would much rather do that then just see it go to waste.


Dude, come on out anyway. Hell, rent a car for the day or just make yours driveable. It's going to be worth it. I've only got about 3 hours of tuning on mine and it's nowhere near good enough to be competitive but as long as I leave with it sounding better than when I got there I'm ok with that.


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (quality_sound) - VW Golf TDI - Blue Graphite
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
Jon Gustin (jgustin)

Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)

Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe


1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## trevordj

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



quality_sound said:


> Dude, come on out anyway. Hell, rent a car for the day or just make yours driveable. It's going to be worth it. I've only got about 3 hours of tuning on mine and it's nowhere near good enough to be competitive but as long as I leave with it sounding better than when I got there I'm ok with that.


I'm really, really going to try. It would be a shame to have an opportunity like this right at my back door and not make it.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



trevordj said:


> I'm really, really going to try. It would be a shame to have an opportunity like this right at my back door and not make it.


You can dooooo it!


----------



## jowens500

I think the okc boys will be rolling into CS around 8pm tomorrow night. Would be cool to meet up for a bit.


----------



## oilman

jowens500 said:


> I think the okc boys will be rolling into CS around 8pm tomorrow night. Would be cool to meet up for a bit.


Has long as they leave that crazy ass weather up there, they are a solid group of guys.


----------



## jowens500

Hopefully we're done with that crap for a while. Way to close for comfort. The one last Friday scared the crap out of me. The buildings north of ours in the complex got damaged. We went to my wife's parents house before it got too bad so we missed all the "fun".


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> Hopefully we're done with that crap for a while. Way to close for comfort. The one last Friday scared the crap out of me. The buildings north of ours in the complex got damaged. We went to my wife's parents house before it got too bad so we missed all the "fun".


I think I was more scared during the second one, being dark outside & all. 

I'm in to going out for a bit Friday night, especially since it starts at 8:00 instead of 6:45. 

PJ, too bad you can't make it up man. Was looking forward to meeting you face-to-face finally. But hey, money talks!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> I think the okc boys will be rolling into CS around 8pm tomorrow night. Would be cool to meet up for a bit.


I hope to be there around the same time. Hopefully someone can help me out. I'm stuck on the tonality and it's pissing me off.


----------



## jowens500

quality_sound said:


> I hope to be there around the same time. Hopefully someone can help me out. I'm stuck on the tonality and it's pissing me off.


I woke up this morning with Chad syndrome. Right ear is all jacked up. Hopefully it will feel better by Saturday. I'd really like to listen to as many cars as possible.


----------



## quality_sound

You can listen to mine all you want. Muffled ears might be the best way to listen to it!! lol 

Seriously, I'm not happy with it at all.


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

One more day guys . I finally sat down and retune the time alignment in my car. The old settings was wayy off to the left that I didn't even notice it before. Now I am somewhat got the staging back to center of the dash unless my left ear is messed up like Chad . 

I wanna meet up with some locals in Houston tomorrow and get some fresh ears for audition.


----------



## SoundJunkie

khanhfat said:


> One more day guys . I finally sat down and retune the time alignment in my car. The old settings was wayy off to the left that I didn't even notice it before. Now I am somewhat got the staging back to center of the dash unless my left ear is messed up like Chad .
> 
> I wanna meet up with some locals in Houston tomorrow and get some fresh ears for audition.


There will be a few guys at my place tomorrow evening.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjc

PJ, too bad you can't make it up man. Was looking forward to meeting you face-to-face finally. But hey, money talks! [/QUOTE]

I'm working a 48 and get off tomorrow morning. Then back on for a 48. So I am off Saturday. I might come there till lunch and hang out. Then spend the rest of the day with my boy.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Not a bad idea PJ man if you can make it!


----------



## narvarr

I'm at Hyatt House in Austin with the fam till tomorrow. Damn good free breakfast service!:thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



narvarr said:


> I'm at Hyatt House in Austin with the fam till tomorrow. Damn good free breakfast service!:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


Whatcha doin in Austin? I will be at the house working all evening. Feel free to stop by man if you have time!


----------



## narvarr

DeanE10 said:


> Whatcha doin in Austin? I will be at the house working all evening. Feel free to stop by man if you have time!


Figured we would take a family vacation while were at it. PM me your cell number.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jowens500

About an hour or so and we will be on the road..........


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jowens500 said:


> About an hour or so and we will be on the road..........


It'll be 3hrs before we hit the road. This is pretty exciting.


----------



## jowens500

onebadmonte said:


> It'll be 3hrs before we hit the road. This is pretty exciting.


We have a 6 hour drive.........

But if everyone gets into town at reasonable time we should meet up tonight.


----------



## jgustin

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hi All,

Can we list phone numbers next to the names to make it easier to find people this weekend?

Rookie

Brenda McMullen
Keith (santiagodraco)
Paul (quality_sound) - VW Golf TDI - Blue Graphite
Ruperto (tijuano no)
Martin B (BMWTUBED)
Samantha Pate
Rick (fahrfrompuken) - VW Sportwagen white
Jon Gustin (jgustin) - Black Dodge RAM 1500 Quad Cab

Amateur

Dean
Narvarr
Danny (dmazyn)
Tom (khaoticle)
Matt (matdotcom2000)
Steve (basher8621)
Brian Garrett (Got-Four-Eights)
Khanh ( khanhfat)
Trung (Mediumroast)
Chris Provazek (The Performer)
Mimi Tran
Doug S. (stokx)
Jason (papacueball)
Hugo (onebadmonte) /piss everyone off with VBR!
Juan Maldanado (money rd)
James(SublimeZ)
Trevor (trevordj) (install)
Kevin (fish) 


Pro-am

Ricky (Oilman) (money rd)
Nelson (nepl29)
Patrick Rabito (caraudioaddict)
Steve C.
Mike Johnson (will also do install)
Rick Paul (speakerpimp) + (install)
Grayson (strakele)
Don (Buzzman) + money rd
Craig LeMay(Born2Rock)

Pro

Chad (SouthSyde) (money rd)
Erik (SoundJunkie) (money rd)
Todd (Highly) (money rd)
Lou Le
Jim Pitcher
Ally (Millerlyte)
Scott Welch (SQhemi)(money rd)

Ultimate

Expert solo
Chris Pate (will also do install)
Nick Wingate
Brian Mitchell (money rd)
jesus ramirez


Expert

Adam Pate (will also do install)
Mark Elridge


Undecided

Randy V. (Randyman...)
Only the Best
Ryan Farrell (rynfarrell)
Erin (Bikinpunk) Doubtful
Jason Owens (jowens500)
Steve Hester
James - sqgodz
Joe Wallis (SQ Audi) Red 2007 A4

Observe


1. Bobby (el_bob-o)
2. Tam (Lostthumb)
3. Mike (MoparMike) ?
4. Russ (Octave)
6. Brandon (bnixon) - Chrysler 300SRT8 Silver
7. Michael Wood (Red Shirt Officer)


----------



## jgustin

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Is the official start time 8:00 on Saturday morning?
Is the entry fee $30?

Do the judges use their own CD's?
If not, can I borrow someone's? This was last minute for me and I didn't have time to get one.


----------



## quality_sound

I wouldn't put your phone number on the forum. 

It shouldn't be a problem to borrow a disc. Call Pate's shop and register. I'm nor sure you can do it the day of.


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



jgustin said:


> Is the official start time 8:00 on Saturday morning?
> Is the entry fee $30?
> 
> Do the judges use their own CD's?
> If not, can I borrow someone's? This was last minute for me and I didn't have time to get one.


Judges meeting is @ 8AM and judging will start directly after
Judges use their own CD's
Entry Fee can be paid on tomorrow morning after the meeting


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

...Anyone happen to have a spare 6to8 I can borrow?


----------



## SoundJunkie

millerlyte said:


> ...Anyone happen to have a spare 6to8 I can borrow?


I have a DSP6


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Finally made it to college station. I thought I'd be across the street from Mobile Toys, I'm actually right behind it.


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

*
Luckily, I only live 70 miles from Mobile Toy's front door, 
...so I will be putting the "Hotel Money" into my Gas + Beer budget ! 

It's 10pm and time to hit the sack, so I can be fully rested up for some serious fun ! 

I'll see everyone there ! 
~Rock On , Craig*


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



millerlyte said:


> ...Anyone happen to have a spare 6to8 I can borrow?


If you get up REAL early I can throw my PS8 in and copy the settings and you can borrow my 6to8.


----------



## Gadget01

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

You guys have fun. Post pics!


----------



## speakerpimp

Party at econolodge!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Y'all have a good time. I'm hangin with my woman but I'll catch up tomorrow and tomorrow night it's ON!


----------



## papacueball

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Just a heads up, the 'travelodge' is a **** hole! They actually changed the name to 'university' something and are supposedly remodeling. Not in the room they gave us, though. The clerk didn't seem too surprised that I turned the room down. We wound up at the Laquinta.


----------



## jowens500

We are at the America's Best Value Inn. Had a Fat Burger for dinner. Now it's sleepy time. See you guys later.


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Born2Rock said:


> *
> Luckily, I only live 70 miles from Mobile Toy's front door,
> ...so I will be putting the "Hotel Money" into my Gas + Beer budget !
> 
> It's 10pm and time to hit the sack, so I can be fully rested up for some serious fun !
> 
> I'll see everyone there !
> ~Rock On , Craig*


*Woke at 4:45am (...the Cat Alarm beat my Mechanical Alarm to THE punch ! 

5:45am Bright eyed and heading out the door... 

Fun ,Fun, Fun today !!!*


----------



## SoundJunkie

Caravan of 4 cars on our way too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Y'all get up too early.


----------



## Bnixon

Getting ready to pull out now! Going to be a great day of SQ fun! See y'all shortly!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Great meeting most of you and getting to talk about SQ competiton! We learned a lot and look forward to the next one! Thanks for having us.


----------



## jkrob21

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Keep us posted guys. What an awesome event!


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Lots of nice cars down here...money round tomorrow!


----------



## jowens500

Okc boys chillin at the pool.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

What a great event! I personally want to thank the organizers, the judges, and all the participants for being part of such a great event. It was great to see some familiar faces and to meet some new ones. The opportunity to see the installs and demo these vehicles is fantastic. 

Everyones car at the show is a reflection of their own personality and passion for this sport? hobby? addiction? affliction? Anyway, there are some great examples of what can be accomplished in an environment that is not SQ friendly (automobile interior).

Thanks again everyone and I hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sorry guys that I wont be there today just have some family obligation to attend too and work this afternoon.. Yesterday was realllllllllllly fun!!!! I got a chance to listen to some dream cars (Buzzman), (Mark's Nascar) that I have been wondering about for years... UNTIL FINALS!!!! woot!!! enjoy the day

BTW BIG Thanks to Chris Pate for letting us use his shop for the event.. Thanks to Chad and the rest of the my audioNutz team mates it was Great!!!


----------



## jowens500

We just woke up. The pool party ended up lasting until 3am.........


----------



## BMWTUBED

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Had a great time seeing everyone again! And all we can is "damn" Don!! We can't stop talking about those Phass. Legit my man!!


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Damn! It was a good show. It was awesome chatting it up with all you guys. No trophies for me. :/ I was bestowed the honorary "Rocked the fhawk out" by the Oklahoma crew. They don't call them guys OK for nothing.  Thanks fellas. I did get some great tuning tips from one of the Houston Boys, Chad. Awesome dude, thanks for the tips. Well I'm gonna try to keep this thread alive by posting some pics. So here goes. 


Chad's (southside) Acura out to dominate the world of SQ


Nice and clean trunk install. I didn't get a chance to listen this time around, but there is no doubt this is one nice sounding car. 


I came across this sinister Tundra done up by the crew at Mobile Toys.


A modest stock appearing interior, see if you can spot all the tricks. 


Great use of space. No demo of this one though.  I should've asked for one, prolly would of gotten it too. 


Up next was a very modest commuter car. Owner, unknown. :|


Some serious gear in the trunk. 


Another subtle interior install. Must make for a fun drive to work or the gym. 


I saw this at the show.


A combination of Definitive Audio Designs (DAD) subs and Mosconi Amps. Noice!

To be continued....


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Then there was this:

I got a chance to chat with the owner, Larry. Great guy, came all the way from Cali. 


Solid install.


Great looking kick panels


My favorite part, these classic looking subs. Pro-audio style ribbed cones and accordion surrounds, just gorgeous. 

Along side the Merc, also from Cali, was this cute little Cruze packing quite an SQ 
wallop. 



Clean interior, executed razor sharp. I've got a long ways to go before I'm at this level.


Trunk install as good. Lighting controlled via iPhone, effing cool!


Arc Audio PS-8 installed under the rear deck on a motorized panel that folds down. Brilliant!


Rare sighting of a unicorn at the show in the form of an unmolested Toyota Supra. I got to chat cars with the owner Brian, one of many Brians' at the show.  I asked it how he's been able to resist the urge of modifying his Supra. His answer, "Ebay, looking at what stock Supras go for versus modded Supras. Its a no brainer." I guess this one wont go for cheap.  Nice chatting.


Stock, nuff said.

More on the way.


----------



## oilman

Great meeting all you guys. Have a safe trip home. Far away as Mexico, California, Arizona, Arkansas, Oklahoma and more.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Making the rounds at the show I came across James's beautiful blue GTO



A little American muscle for all the enthusiast.


Simple pods in the pillars for this Goat. On a side note how's everyone enjoying my JJ Abrams visual light effects. They were ultra annoying in TV show Fringe.JJ, if you're reading, cut it out.  Back to the GTO


Handling the bottom octaves, a pair of AQ SD2.5s in a very clean DIY install.

Next to the Goat I found papaqueball's red Charger.



A 15" Alpine in an IB alignment works it's magic in the Charger.


Lookie, who came out to play. 


Wicked sounding engine. 


It's even got on board entertainment for the little ones. Not sure how well it works when it's tearing up the track at 160mph. Kids must be holding on to those controller for dear life, is my guess. 


A very off road capable Jeep belonging to one of the installers at Mobile Toys was also on display.


Cool little tweeter dash pods with mids in the stock location for this Jeep.


Killer box with some Mosconi amps.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

All the way from Phoenix Arizona, Don's (Buzzman) big bodied Benz. His co-pilot for the trip, Jose from L.A. 



8" mid-basses in the doors with 5-1/4" full range drivers in the kicks handling mid-range duties.


A dreamy interior. The perfect interior to tear up the west Texas I-10 desert at 95mph.


Custom a-pillar wave guides for ultra trick ceramic dome tweeters.


Sub duties performed by this custom Danish woofer.  Reminds me of that a/d/s 10 from a few years back. 


Amplification by Phass and Tru. 

The Merc, is an awesome sounding car, a real treat to listen to. Thanks for the listening session Don. 


Also from California, this effing cool Charger.




A closer look reveals these awesome looking subs. 


Everything in the Charger is powered by these beautifully installed Zapco amps.


This fun looking Mitsubishi made and appearance.


Nice and tight a-pillars in this one. 


The truck install was equally as tight. Are those AE subs I'm looking at?


Wrapping up my show coverage is this inconspicuous little Civic.


Got to love the trunk space these IB installs leave. I know for sure these are AE subs. In addition to the subs, each door houses a Faital Pro 10. The demo was intense, almost p'ed a little. 

Thanks. See you all at the next show.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

This was a great show! Thanks to Chris and his wife! Also thanks to all the judges who came out and helped make this show a great event! There were a lot of strong cars here that sounded very good!


----------



## Born2Rock

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

*

Hey everyone, I had to leave at 6pm sharp, Saturday to do a concert in Houston. 

I have no clue what the final outcomes were for both days !!! 

*Will someone please post all the winners and their positions ??? 

Thanx for your time and input  

Also, since I had to leave early Saturday I didn't get my score sheet. 

Would Chris have it ? 
Thanx 
~ Rock On, 
Craig LeMay *


----------



## strakele

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Another big thanks to the organizers and everyone who came out to make this such an awesome show. Great people and some great sounding vehicles!


----------



## oilman

strakele said:


> Another big thanks to the organizers and everyone who came out to make this such an awesome show. Great people and some great sounding vehicles!


Mitsubishi right?


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

OMG Hugo, thanks for the pics and the captions! hehe thats awesome! 

Pulling an all nighter, tonight, will post about the event tomorrow..


----------



## decibelle

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

This show was such a great intro to iasca for me. Thanks everybody for being there and making it such an awesome experience. Never been to a show with so many great cars (41 competing total!) and people to match. Got to demo a lot of cars for once, but there's still a few I'm disappointed that I didn't get to. Anyways, all y'all were awesome and I hope to see you all again at some point 

I'll definitely show up to more iasca gigs in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## oilman

Craig I think it's a toss up between you and Hugo for best in sound with personality. Which should be a judge-able class IMO.


----------



## strakele

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



oilman said:


> Mitsubishi right?


That's the one.


----------



## audionutz

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Mad props to the NUTZ in attendance, representin' HARD!!! Sucks i couldnt be there to play with yall but at Finals it's on like a mal-fal !!!


----------



## quality_sound

oilman said:


> Craig I think it's a toss up between you and Hugo for best in sound with personality. Which should be a judge-able class IMO.


I dunno, Hugo's was very...
Well, what it was, it was a lot of it.


----------



## fish

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Had a damn good time this weekend! Finally got to meet some people I've been seeing on here for years. The hosting & hospitality was top notch, as were the cars, systems, & people.

Hugo, thanks for posting up a ton of pics & commentary. Oh, & I see you saved the best for last. ... J/K


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Hugo, thanks for the pics...worth a 1000 words +! Looks like good times! Great turnout.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



audionutz said:


> Mad props to the NUTZ in attendance, representin' HARD!!! Sucks i couldnt be there to play with yall but at Finals it's on like a mal-fal !!!


You missed out on a goood one! 



fish said:


> Had a damn good time this weekend! Finally got to meet some people I've been seeing on here for years. The hosting & hospitality was top notch, as were the cars, systems, & people.
> 
> 
> Hugo, thanks for posting up a ton of pics & commentary. Oh, & I see you saved the best for last. ... J/K


The best is always last.. 



bbfoto said:


> Hugo, thanks for the pics...worth a 1000 words +! Looks like good times! Great turnout.


There were 41 competing cars, and alot of the big named cars... From all over.

Our friends from California took over 400 pics, hopefully we can see em..


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

This was a GREAT show!!! Thanks all for the feedback on my car, I really needed it. And to those who couldn't make it, you were missed, but understand and hope to see you at the next one!

Thanks again to Chris Pate @ Mobile Toys and the Judges!! And the folks at GTMat for the free stuff!!


----------



## quality_sound

Only feedback I got was "sounds great". Wait, Chad said I had ohase problems. lol Score sheet was absolutely blank though...  oh well


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

O yea, a quick Congratulations to:

Ricky Eaton aka Oilman for taking the Best of Show SQ which was the highest SQ score of the event on Saturday

Mark Elridge for winning it all Sunday in the money rd. when he switched to the single seat tune.

On a side note, when we do this again, top 3 should get paid and not winner take all! 



quality_sound said:


> Only feedback I got was "sounds great". Wait, Chad said I had ohase problems. lol Score sheet was absolutely blank though...  oh well


Dang Paul, when the beer kicked in I forgot to listen to your car more.. 

Next time I am up in Dallas I will holler at you tho!


----------



## quality_sound

Yeah, you and that Shiner... lol

I'll make sure I grab a case...for AFTER the listening. lol


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

awesome cars guys...had a lot of fun helping judge. qualitysound...contact pate about the scoresheet...carbon may not have transferred. 
I'm bumping my show up tonight over in 'events' I hope a lot of u guys can make it!
to all that were there...you guys should seriously ponder going to huntsville for finals. you guys can use us and each other and show up with some strong cars at finals. my email for anyone with any show questions I can help with can be sent via pm. just hit me up.


----------



## ErinH

jsketoe said:


> to all that were there...you guys should seriously ponder going to huntsville for finals..


Heck yea. I live 30 minutes from finals and plan to attend so no excuses for you other guys!


----------



## dragon602

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

can u help me?


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Money Round Finish

Mark Eldridge	251.5
Cuong Bui	241.5
Ricky Eaton	241
Brian Mitchell	234
Erik Hansen	232
Scott Welch	228
Renee Sanchez	225.5
Juan Moldando	220
Steve Hester	216
Larry NG 213
Don Gibson	207
Steve Lasher	207
James Weaver	199
Trung Do 199
Chris Lewis	177


There was a slight mistake due to the computer program......Chad took second by half a point instead of tying with Ricky. Sorry for the mistake guys. And yes next year we will actually be dividing up prize money for the top three.


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Results for the Aggieland Iasca Event

Classes 

Rookie	SQ Score	Install Score

Samantha Pate	214	
Mimi Tran	211	
Martin Benning	194	
Rick Phillips	191	102
Paul Vina 182	
Ruperto Aguilar	162	
Hugo Ramos	154	
Jon Gustin	145	
Brenda Mcmullen	0	
Keith Knotsman	0	

Amateur 

Steve lasher	237	
Matt Rivera	228	
Rene Sanchez	223	214
Tom Le 217	
Brian Garrett	202	
Kevin Walter	201	
Dean Elzy	200	
David Kennedy	180	178
Navarr Gordon	179	
Trumg Do 177	
Khanh Nguyen	175	
James Weaver	173	
Jason Williams	152	
Trevor Jorgensen	0	

Pro Am 

Ricky Eaton	246	
Rick Paul 222 70
Don Gibson	221	
Larry NG 208	
Craig Lemay 191	
Steve Hester 182	
Grayson Strakele 140	
Chris Provasek 123	
Nelson Louis 0	

Pro 

Cyuong Bui	235	
Eric Hansen	221	
Allyson Miller	216	
Scott Welch	215	
Todd Luliak	0	
Steve Capps	0 

Ultimate 

Lou Le 234	

Expert Solo 

Chris Pate	268	390
Brian Mitchell	234	388

Expert 

Mark Eldridge	239	390


If there is a second score that is the competitors Install score. Thank you all for your help, support and effort. We hope that everyone had an amazing time and look forward to doing it again.


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Just to let you guys know the total stats

We had 42 actual Cars at the event competing. Total entries in the Iasca event on Saturday were 51, which included 42 sound entries and 9 install entries. We also had 15 total entries for the money round on Sunday.


----------



## SoundJunkie

Studio Civic said:


> Just to let you guys know the total stats
> 
> We had 42 actual Cars at the event competing. Total entries in the Iasca event on Saturday were 51, which included 42 sound entries and 9 install entries. We also had 15 total entries for the money round on Sunday.


Thanks Chris! Well done and well organized! I had a great time and enjoyed seeing old friends and meeting new ones! Can't wait for the next one

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH

Where's the 'like' button. 

Great job, guys. Seriously.


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Now with a second to think about things.......We should be able to make this event bigger and more fun next year. We now have the ability to go to larger manufacturers and ask for some support. I would like to create a larger prize purse and dispurse it over the top five, and also have some free giveaways throughout the day. Any ideas you guys have let me know......Its yall's event. I really mean that. I did this, and will continue to do it as long as there is a great group of guys and gals like the ones here on DIYMA!


----------



## GLN305

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> OMG Hugo, thanks for the pics and the captions! hehe thats awesome!
> 
> Pulling an all nighter, tonight, will post about the event tomorrow..


Hugo is always a character! LOL


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Also.....Big Huge wet and Sticky thanks to the GTMAt folks! Bringing the water and drinks to keeps us all hydrated. They did kicked in for the prizes for the winners and did a great job helping out! Thanks Guys and Gals!


----------



## quality_sound

Look at Ricky nipping at Mark's heels in the money round! Get it big dog!!! 

Ricky's favorite quote of the weekend "it sounds ok..."


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> Now with a second to think about things.......We should be able to make this event bigger and more fun next year. We now have the ability to go to larger manufacturers and ask for some support. I would like to create a larger prize purse and dispurse it over the top five, and also have some free giveaways throughout the day. Any ideas you guys have let me know......Its yall's event. I really mean that. I did this, and will continue to do it as long as there is a great group of guys and gals like the ones here on DIYMA!


GT Sound would be interested in being a sponsor. We enjoyed our time out there and hope everyone enjoyed the freebies and prizes. Just let us know what would be required and when!


----------



## pocket5s

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> Now with a second to think about things.......We should be able to make this event bigger and more fun next year. We now have the ability to go to larger manufacturers and ask for some support. I would like to create a larger prize purse and dispurse it over the top five, and also have some free giveaways throughout the day. Any ideas you guys have let me know......Its yall's event. I really mean that. I did this, and will continue to do it as long as there is a great group of guys and gals like the ones here on DIYMA!


3x event?

a lot of MECA folks showed up, how about a dual iasca/meca?

BTW, congrats on having an event that had as many cars as finals did last year. both coasts combined. give or take one or two


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Thanks! We would have no problem bringing in MECA as long as it is cost effective. The Next show will be a 3x for sure.


----------



## speakerpimp

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Big thanks to Chris and everyone involved with the show, it was a great weekend I will savor for a long time to come. Also for the food, that BBQ was incredible and no faster way into a big guy's heart!

Many kudos to everyone who drove from out of state, Texas is big enough to travel around, let alone through. Really meant a lot to see that kind of dedication. I traveled with a couple of guys who are a little greener to the shows and they were definitely blown away and are soon to be competitors themselves.

If you missed this show, kick yourself.


----------



## jgustin

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I have to say that my badly sunburned neck is well worth it! This was my first time entering a competition and I appreciate all of the feedback and assistance. I'm looking forward to the next one.


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

No lie...that BBQ was good for sure.


----------



## SoundJunkie

jsketoe said:


> No lie...that BBQ was good for sure.


We had BBQ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Some of us did. ;-) Good stuff too.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

There was food?


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I made it back safely to AZ, and my co-pilot and friend Jose (Veloze) is about to get on his flight back to LA. I want to thank Chad and the gang for their hospitality. The event was well run and I enjoyed putting faces to names, seeing old friends and making new friends. I never thought I would be looking forward to a trip to OKC, but now I have new family to see there.  I am keeping this short as I am tired as hell and need some sleep in my own bed.


----------



## jowens500

Buzzman said:


> I made it back safely to AZ, and my co-pilot and friend Jose (Veloze) is about to get on his flight back to LA. I want to thank Chad and the gang for their hospitality. The event was well run and I enjoyed putting faces to names, seeing old friends and making new friends. I never thought I would be looking forward to a trip to OKC, but now I have new family to see there.  I am keeping this short as I am tired as hell and need some sleep in my own bed.


Glad you guys made it back safely. You're welcome at my house anytime you want to make the trip brother! Now, go get some rest.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Ok, Now that I have a few minutes to myself, there was a few things I wanted to add.

First of all, the show was ran veryy smoothly, organized and well thought out. Thank you to Chris Pate for allowing us to do this at his shop, where he actually closed for the day! 

The ultimate goal was for everyone to have fun, and be able to listen to some great cars, and MAN was there some great cars!! I am sure, there was a bunch of people who FINALLY got to listen to cars that, till now they have only seen pics of on the forum, somewhat of a dream come true? 

Thank you to all the guys that drove veryyy far to go to the event to make many people's dreams come true.  I for one honestly, was dying to hear Brian's Cruze and Don's Benzo and Mark E.'s newest tune on the Nascar. Hell, thanks for making MY dreams come true... 

Some of the most notables of course not in particular order:

Brian Mitchell's Cruze
Mark Elridge's Nascar
Don Buzzman's Benzo
Erik's FJ Cruiser
Ricky's Elantra
Ally's Monte Carlo
Grayson's Lancer
Scott's Charger
Larry's Mercedes
Chris Pate's Single seat Civic

In the end, it truly was just a greattt time! It did not feel like a competition, not anyone was too serious where it ruined the fun. IT was more a huge party if you asked me! lol Slamming beers eating good bbq and listening to FANTASTIC cars. WHat more can a guy ask for?

I just hope we got more people more interested in this great hobby of ours and keep SQ alive in the south!! 

PS these judges were so serious about keeping it fair at this event that when a the score sheet was forgotten in my car i was ESCORTED out to get the scoresheet! hehe  I couldnt even go by myself lol

Great jobs and Kudos to the judges as well!!


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Buzzman said:


> I made it back safely to AZ, and my co-pilot and friend Jose (Veloze) is about to get on his flight back to LA. I want to thank Chad and the gang for their hospitality. The event was well run and I enjoyed putting faces to names, seeing old friends and making new friends. I never thought I would be looking forward to a trip to OKC, but now I have new family to see there.  I am keeping this short as I am tired as hell and need some sleep in my own bed.


Glad to see you made it home safely Don, thank you for coming way the hell out in the middle of nowhere to join our little event.. 

These guys are still talking about your car in the group hehe

I for one, enjoyed the HELL out of the demo that you gave me Don. Those tweets in those waveguides really shocked the **** out of me. The tweeter just disappears from that location....

Great job my friend...


----------



## quality_sound

Buzzman said:


> I made it back safely to AZ, and my co-pilot and friend Jose (Veloze) is about to get on his flight back to LA. I want to thank Chad and the gang for their hospitality. The event was well run and I enjoyed putting faces to names, seeing old friends and making new friends. I never thought I would be looking forward to a trip to OKC, but now I have new family to see there.  I am keeping this short as I am tired as hell and need some sleep in my own bed.


I'm still surprised I ran into you guys again. That was crazy.


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Long post full of pics 


















































http://s38.photobucket.com/user/kha...CollegeStation6-8-201389_zps961ccf40.jpg.html


----------



## khanhfat

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*








[/URL]


----------



## bbfoto

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Awesome! Thanks for the great pics, Khanh!


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

THANKS FOR THE PICS GUYS!!!!!


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I think I was so inspired by pate's talking that I was sleepin. lol
all good.


----------



## quality_sound

At least you didn't break anything! Lol


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I only KO'd one car's audio (poor processor...sad sad day) that I know of. Luckily I had just finished high linearity scoring...there is a reason IASCA puts that at the end of the sheet. He had a POS head unit in front of it that is probably the real issue....yeah, I'm sticking to that. Pate loaned him a processor for the next day that he uploaded 'most' of his tune to. LOL

It's like drag racing...sometimes when you race you break stuff. Sometimes you have to keep upgrading to be faster than the competition.


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Yeah you stick to that. LOL


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

LOL....or Just know that if Sketoe is listening to your car so smoke may be flying.......


----------



## basher8621

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

That is a true statement!!


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I think I just heard an amp or processor blow up in Arkansas! No really....I can see it on the horizon!


----------



## Studio Civic

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

John Roberts.....You here this.......lol.......watch out for fire shooting out of your equipement.........He is gonna tune the crap out of your ride! gonna need extra gear to handle the strain!


----------



## SoundJunkie

Studio Civic said:


> John Roberts.....You here this.......lol.......watch out for fire shooting out of your equipement.........He is gonna tune the crap out of your ride! gonna need extra gear to handle the strain![/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buzzman

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SouthSyde said:


> Glad to see you made it home safely Don, thank you for coming way the hell out in the middle of nowhere to join our little event..
> 
> These guys are still talking about your car in the group hehe
> 
> I for one, enjoyed the HELL out of the demo that you gave me Don. Those tweets in those waveguides really shocked the **** out of me. The tweeter just disappears from that location....
> 
> Great job my friend...


Chad, thanks man. I am glad you enjoyed your time in Da Benz. I loved watching you listening to the music with your eyes closed. That's a picture I won't forget. 

It appears I got a dose of food poisoning on the way home yesterday (made a food stop in Van Horn) and have been pretty much laid up in bed since last night. Now, I am finally starting to feel better. I am too old for trips like this Dude. My wife has already told me the next time (assuming she even lets me, :laugh I am shipping the car and flying. I can't fight with that logic.


----------



## quality_sound

When he tunes, he TUNES!


----------



## oilman

Great car Don.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I didn't get burned... that alone made me feel like a winner  Thx Chad, Chris, Nick, Judges and everyone involved for everything you put into this event. If it wasn't for meeting Chad and Erik I would have left car audio all together! Great bunch of guys!


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I must say that I thoroughly enjoyed my time in the front seat of Buzzman's Benz.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Buzzman said:


> Chad, thanks man. I am glad you enjoyed your time in Da Benz. I loved watching you listening to the music with your eyes closed. That's a picture I won't forget.
> 
> It appears I got a dose of food poisoning on the way home yesterday (made a food stop in Van Horn) and have been pretty much laid up in bed since last night. Now, I am finally starting to feel better. I am too old for trips like this Dude. My wife has already told me the next time (assuming she even lets me, :laugh I am shipping the car and flying. I can't fight with that logic.


You know me Don, I love music because it touches my soul.. I have to be able to feel and connect to the music!! And an occassional peep to see the boundaries of the vehicle to see if its really what I am hearing?


----------



## barracuda777

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Wowww what a great event! Definitely i will be there next year, you can count on it Chad
Congrats to the organizers and winners of the events. Awesome!!!


----------



## SQHemi

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Amazing event. It was great to see so many new faces and new cars on the SQ scene. Thanks to everyone for making us Californians feel right at home.

Event Recap with pictures

Scott


----------



## SoundJunkie

SQHemi said:


> Amazing event. It was great to see so many new faces and new cars on the SQ scene. Thanks to everyone for making us Californians feel right at home.
> 
> Event Recap with pictures
> 
> Scott


Great job!! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQHemi said:


> Amazing event. It was great to see so many new faces and new cars on the SQ scene. Thanks to everyone for making us Californians feel right at home.
> 
> Event Recap with pictures
> 
> Scott


Scott, it was a real pleasure meeting you and the crew. A real CLASSY bunch of guys who have a real passion for music and sound!

Thank you for the professional job of photography! 

Till we see each other again my friend...


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQHemi said:


> Amazing event. It was great to see so many new faces and new cars on the SQ scene. Thanks to everyone for making us Californians feel right at home.
> 
> Event Recap with pictures
> 
> Scott


Awesome pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jkrob21

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



Studio Civic said:


> John Roberts.....You here this.......lol.......watch out for fire shooting out of your equipement.........He is gonna tune the crap out of your ride! gonna need extra gear to handle the strain!


In an attempt to Sketoe proof my new gear I have already broke one amplifier and shot straight DC to the drivers for an undetermined amount of time. Then I tried the dead short method but have failed to even break the drivers in, let alone break them. Finally I settled on my tried and true methods. Empty parking lot and cold 30 pack of Bud Light.

So far, so good.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



SQHemi said:


> Amazing event. It was great to see so many new faces and new cars on the SQ scene. Thanks to everyone for making us Californians feel right at home.
> 
> Event Recap with pictures
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the pictures SQ Hemi

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## chrisautosound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I almost did not go but after a lot of dithering I left Austin @ 3:30 hoping to get there in time to see Gene and his new store. I had lived in CS for from 1974 to 1989 plus I worked for Gene (Audio/Video) about 23 years ago. Plus see a college roomate from 1974 and his family. His son bought a house in Bryan and asked for home speakers for a house warming. I was bringing my old Technics SB-6000 to a new home. 

Wow I had a good time.

Steve Hester mentioned the show a week before and I thought it would be great to see if I knew anyone and quietly walk around.
Forget anonymity, I think I was 10 seconds out of my car before Mark Edridge yelled a greeting. 
Then it was great to see Dale and Nick. 


Sorry I showed a 170k+ daily driver with a temporary head unit. 
But when Dale sits down after judging the saturday show, listens for a few minutes and then tells you you have to enter the sunday show, you do. 

After dinner you stuff socks in the loose door panel. Then you push back the seat, sit on a pillow and retune the car for taller people. A car designed for a very different rule book.

One change is the single seat judging. Huge improvement that follows from reality. Time alignment works wonders and does little sonic damage to the other seats. Besides the driver, who else in the car is likely to be paying attention? 

I also found the tonal balance much improved from years ago. Is this due to the prevalence of time alignment/room EQ processors and more learned competitors that accept it? 

One thing has gotten much better. The openess and comraderie was everywhere. Big change from 20 years ago when competitors had "secrets" and closed camps, much less ever letting others actually hear your car. 

A fun crowd and a well run show. 

Congrats to all involved.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



> I almost did not go but after a lot of dithering I left Austin @ 3:30chrisautosound;1906459 hoping to get there in time to see Gene and his new store. I had lived in CS for from 1974 to 1989 plus I worked for Gene (Audio/Video) about 23 years ago. Plus see a college roomate from 1974 and his family. His son bought a house in Bryan and asked for home speakers for a house warming. I was bringing my old Technics SB-6000 to a new home.
> 
> Wow I had a good time.
> 
> Steve Hester mentioned the show a week before and I thought it would be great to see if I knew anyone and quietly walk around.
> Forget anonymity, I think I was 10 seconds out of my car before Mark Edridge yelled a greeting.
> Then it was great to see Dale and Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I showed a 170k+ daily driver with a temporary head unit.
> But when Dale sits down after judging the saturday show, listens for a few minutes and then tells you you have to enter the sunday show, you do.
> 
> After dinner you stuff socks in the loose door panel. Then you push back the seat, sit on a pillow and retune the car for taller people. A car designed for a very different rule book.
> 
> One change is the single seat judging. Huge improvement that follows from reality. Time alignment works wonders and does little sonic damage to the other seats. Besides the driver, who else in the car is likely to be paying attention?
> 
> I also found the tonal balance much improved from years ago. Is this due to the prevalence of time alignment/room EQ processors and more learned competitors that accept it?
> 
> One thing has gotten much better. The openess and comraderie was everywhere. Big change from 20 years ago when competitors had "secrets" and closed camps, much less ever letting others actually hear your car.
> 
> A fun crwd and a well run show.
> 
> Congrats to all involved.


 Hi chrisautosound was a great event and I was pleased to share my car with new friends and I also hear great cars and hope to see you all again in the Unified World Finals USACI MECA and IASCA 2013

Greetings your good friend
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Scott...great job on picture log. Your car did well in the field on Sunday...you ever need any help from me, look me up man.


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Don...I like the install in the Benz a lot. Just wanted to comment on that. Nice meeting you too.


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

oh...and about 'leaning' on someone's car...lol...in all seriousness, if I tune on a car, one of the last things I do is drop the dang knob and rock some tracks out. Because, on money rounds or best of show runoffs or non-sanctioned stuff...there is no 90db rule. At one point, I'm gonna 'hit it'.

There were four cars in no particulay order that rocked hard at high volume...clean and clear...you guys should get a rockin' demo in one of these:
Pate's Civic
Eldridge's NASCAR
Chad's RL
Erik's FJ
All four of those guys told me to 'get on it' if I wanted. Fun stuff right there!


----------



## jowens500

My Accord only has one tune. That's the rip the damn knob off one. It's my wife's daily, so it HAS to be bulletproof.


----------



## SoundJunkie

jsketoe said:


> oh...and about 'leaning' on someone's car...lol...in all seriousness, if I tune on a car, one of the last things I do is drop the dang knob and rock some tracks out. Because, on money rounds or best of show runoffs or non-sanctioned stuff...there is no 90db rule. At one point, I'm gonna 'hit it'.
> 
> There were four cars in no particulay order that rocked hard at high volume...clean and clear...you guys should get a rockin' demo in one of these:
> Pate's Civic
> Eldridge's NASCAR
> Chad's RL
> Erik's FJ
> All four of those guys told me to 'get on it' if I wanted. Fun stuff right there!


My motto is "If you can't jam on it why build it?"

Amazingly enough this is the first build of Chad's, in this car, that actually gets loud! He still only listens at 70db though

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

The Dyns rocked pretty good. Yours was damned impressive too, Erik. I dug it a lot. Probably my favorite car there.


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Erics FJ is my favorite Jam mobile... Ricky's car is up there as well.. I didnt get a chance to hear chads tune I may drive out to pearland to go and listen one of these days and if he tuned to jam it oh ****.... My Tundra aka the fall guy will be there once I get some fans on those amps, Chad and Eric have been telling me I needed fans for some time now (I have been subborn) and I realllly do at this point because My amp rack is a hot box...


----------



## quality_sound

Despite him not doing it, Chad's car can wail. He just needs to turn that knob! lol


----------



## narvarr

Put the right CD in and Chad WILL let loose...old school Snoop Dogg comes to mind. Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quality_sound

Hell yeah! He was rockin that at Ricky's place! Hahaha


----------



## benzc230

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Folks, finally recovered from the long trip. First off, i want to thank Brian Mitchel for pushing us to make the trip. All I can say it was well worth it, this was one of the biggest shows I attended in a long time. The Texas hospitality was very welcoming. I had the opportunity to listen to some awesome cars and meet some awesome people that are just as passionate as I am. Lastly, this trip help me understand where my car stands on a national level. This will push me to continue pushing harder to achieve my goal. Hopefully we can all meet at nationals.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



benzc230 said:


> Folks, finally recovered from the long trip. First off, i want to thank Brian Mitchel for pushing us to make the trip. All I can say it was well worth it, this was one of the biggest shows I attended in a long time. The Texas hospitality was very welcoming. I had the opportunity to listen to some awesome cars and meet some awesome people that are just as passionate as I am. Lastly, this trip help me understand where my car stands on a national level. This will push me to continue pushing harder to achieve my goal. Hopefully we can all meet at nationals.


Larry?


----------



## benzc230

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Yes, this is Larry with the Benz C230.


----------



## narvarr

Loved the Benzo Larry!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fahrfrompuken

narvarr said:


> Loved the Benzo Larry!:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I concurr. All of the Cali cars represented well. These fellas make me proud to be from my home state.


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



benzc230 said:


> Yes, this is Larry with the Benz C230.


Really nice meeting you!  You guys rock man! How was the drive home?


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



benzc230 said:


> Yes, this is Larry with the Benz C230.


Hi Larry. It was a pleasure to meet you and a treat to talk audio with you. I loved the look of your IB 12s. Welcome to the forum.

-Hugo =) (white suburban)


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sometimes when I feel crazy, I wail it to a whopping 85 db!!!


----------



## benzc230

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

At Narvarr - it was nice meeting you and listening to your setup, funny how you pulled up next to us and we were using the same speaker brand. HAT all the way!

Chadd - I did not get an chance to listen to your car, just did not have enough time. Hopefully next time. Thanks for the feedback on my car.

Hugo - It was also nice meeting you, them ID horns rock. Reminds me of my horn setup. Toneality is awsome. 

Too bad you guys can't make it up here to the North West, 
There is a big Iasca triple points event happening in July in Chehalis, WA. Lowdown 3X Event | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.

There is also another big triple points event in Aug in Lincoln City, OR. Surf City SoundOff / NW Finals | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


----------



## onebadmonte

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



benzc230 said:


> At Narvarr - it was nice meeting you and listening to your setup, funny how you pulled up next to us and we were using the same speaker brand. HAT all the way!
> 
> Chadd - I did not get an chance to listen to your car, just did not have enough time. Hopefully next time. Thanks for the feedback on my car.
> 
> Hugo - It was also nice meeting you, them ID horns rock. Reminds me of my horn setup. Toneality is awsome.
> 
> Too bad you guys can't make it up here to the North West,
> There is a big Iasca triple points event happening in July in Chehalis, WA. Lowdown 3X Event | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.
> 
> There is also another big triple points event in Aug in Lincoln City, OR. Surf City SoundOff / NW Finals | IASCA Worldwide, Inc.


I've always wanted to visit that part of the country. It's a hell of a drive though. 34hrs on-way from where I'm at.  Maybe next year I can plan a family trip for it.


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Larry...nice meeting you! Nice car too!


----------



## matdotcom2000

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Sketoe!!!! dude thanks for the feedback cant wait for you to hear the retune. I took your score card to heart.. ( I had the toyota tundra with the 9855) Navarr honestly you got me contemplating Stegs, btw I hope you got the pics I sent of the Ipod integration... I still working to keep my c2ks cool..


----------



## narvarr

matdotcom2000 said:


> Sketoe!!!! dude thanks for the feedback cant wait for you to hear the retune. I took your score card to heart.. ( I had the toyota tundra with the 9855) Navarr honestly you got me contemplating Stegs, btw I hope you got the pics I sent of the Ipod integration... I still working to keep my c2ks cool..


Matt your ride was on point and clean install to boot. I got the pics and looks like you got it all figured out. Lol. The Stegs are solid performers...I have to thank Chad for suggesting them to me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## SouthSyde

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



narvarr said:


> Matt your ride was on point and clean install to boot. I got the pics and looks like you got it all figured out. Lol. The Stegs are solid performers...I have to thank Chad for suggesting them to me.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


MmMMMmMMMm Steg goodness.


----------



## jsketoe

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

The tundra was real nice...don't change too much man.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



benzc230 said:


> Folks, finally recovered from the long trip. First off, i want to thank Brian Mitchel for pushing us to make the trip. All I can say it was well worth it, this was one of the biggest shows I attended in a long time. The Texas hospitality was very welcoming. I had the opportunity to listen to some awesome cars and meet some awesome people that are just as passionate as I am. Lastly, this trip help me understand where my car stands on a national level. This will push me to continue pushing harder to achieve my goal. Hopefully we can all meet at nationals.


Hi Larry 
I was pleased to know the sound of your mercedes sounded great

Greetings

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## benzc230

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Juan,
It was awesome to also meet you and listen to your car. Although we may have a small communication gap, we understood each other because of our passion. Your car like many at the show that I listened too gave me inspiration to keep pushing to archive the standards you folks are at. Hopefully we can meet again at the finals.


----------



## Maldonadosqs

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*



benzc230 said:


> Juan,
> It was awesome to also meet you and listen to your car. Although we may have a small communication gap, we understood each other because of our passion. Your car like many at the show that I listened too gave me inspiration to keep pushing to archive the standards you folks are at. Hopefully we can meet again at the finals.


Hi larry was nice meeting me and also my good friends Don and jose (veloz)Phass team and return to find my friend bryan and hope to see all the guys california at the World Finals 2013

Don yuor Merdedes with the speakers( Phass ) sounded very good 

Greetings yuor good friend

Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## DeanE10

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

Anyone going to this show in Atlanta next weekend?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mmer-regionals-cumming-ga-june-30-2013-a.html











Hope to see you all there!!


----------



## quality_sound

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

If I wasn't in Tech School and could get an extra driving day I would.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

I know we spoke to a couple of you guys about our new product and handed out a few prototypes at the show. Well our finished product is now in stock and I have misplaced my contact list.  

GTMat Quadro is a 4 layer product broken down as shown below.


(bottom) 60mil GTMat Onyx butyl adhesive layer
4 mil Aluminum layer
60mil GTMat Onyx butyl layer
(top) 3/16" Skinned Foam


If anyone is interested in a quote, please feel free to contact me via PM.


----------



## [email protected]

*Re: Texas Summer g2g/Iasca 2x event "Back to the Oldschool" @ Mobile Toys June 8th/9t*

For some reason I can't edit the previous post of mine.

Correction: Each butyl layer is 70mil thick, not 60mil. I just got the final spec sheet.


----------

